# FaceBook Song Of The Day.



## AwayWeGo

Click here for the Song Of The Day. 

Most days it's just 1 selection.  Today it's a medley of snappy numbers performed on the march by the Central RAF Band. 

Enjoy. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## luvsvacation22

Nice!

During the summer in Modesto we have a free band concert that plays in a local park. It's really cool; everyone puts out blankets and brings a picnic dinner. Some picnics are very elaborate with chaffing dishes, etc and some are sandwiches, but it is fun! This tradition has been going on for over ninety years and is called Moband (my daughter plays in it) and they play all kinds of music but this song reminds me of the songs they play most! Thank you!


----------



## AwayWeGo

*9-3-2009*

Click here for the _Song Of The Day._ 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Rose Pink

Lovely.  Thank you, Alan.


----------



## AwayWeGo

*9-4-2009*

Click here for the Song Of The Day. 

Listen for the nice baritone saxophone solo lick beginning just before the 1-minute mark. 





-- hotlinked --​
-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*9-5-2009*

Click here for the Song Of The Day -- an oldie but a goody. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Rose Pink

Thanks, Alan.  I love the Carpenters and think the world lost a great voice when Karen died.

Like that song from Annie Get Your Gun.  It's fun.


----------



## luvsvacation22

Thanks Alan!


----------



## AwayWeGo

*9-6-2009*

Click here for the Song Of The Day.





-- hotlinkrd --​
-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA. ​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*9-7-2009*

Click  here for _El Camino Real_ (10:53), today's Song Of The Day. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Rose Pink

Alan, how do you pick your songs?  Do you just browse you tube or do you have something specific in mind for each day?


----------



## AwayWeGo

*Picking Songs -- From Sublime To Ridiculous.*




Rose Pink said:


> Alan, how do you pick your songs?  Do you just browse you tube or do you have something specific in mind for each day?


I mainly search U-Tube for songs I've already been thinking of.  

Sometimes, though, I stumble across a song that's so good or so odd or so funny, etc., that I add it to the list even though I had not previously thought of it. 

U-Tube is not my only only source -- though it almost is.  

Before I started putting daily FaceBook songs on TUG-BBS, I included 1 on FaceBook that comes from a web site operated by bigtime fans of odd-meter music.  Click here for that number (Arcturas, by Don Ellis), Song Of The Day for September 1, 2009, on FaceBook.  

The web site for that is Odd Time Obsessed Dot Com.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*9-8-2009*

Click here for the Song Of The Day.





-- hotlinked --​
-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA. ​


----------



## Rose Pink

Did Dale Evans know about Hadie?


----------



## AwayWeGo

*9-9-2009*

Click here for the Song Of The Day. 





-- hotlinked --​
-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*9-10-2009*

Click here for the rhythmically complex Song Of The Day -- & marvel at the relaxed feel that these performers maintain all through the underlying lumpy rhythm.

The Cathedral Brass (an ensemble in which I am a sometimes substitute & extra player) has ambitiously included a Bob Curnow arrangement of that tune in its rehearsal folder, with the idea in mind of working it up for performance in a special concert.  

Getting the rhythmic lick down is 1 thing.  Getting solid with the tune that overlies that lick is something else again. 

The basic rhythm is in alternating measures of 12/8 & 10/8.

The 12/8 measures are subdivided in 8th-note groupings of 3 + 2 + 3 + 2 + 2.

The 10/8 measures are subdivided 3 + 3 + 2 + 2.

Two of those together make the basic rhythmic groove of the piece -- 3 + 2 + 3 + 2 + 2 + 3 + 3 + 2 + 2

Basically, the underlying rhythm amounts to a measure in lumpy 5 followed by a measure in lumpy 4, with those 2 bars repeated over & over. 

To get the feel, which matches the opening rhythmic handclaps at the start of the U-Tube video, you can think or speak the words...

_Florida, Georgia, Florida, Georgia, Georgia -- Florida, Florida, Georgia Georgia_​
Each word is 1 beat.  The rhythm is lumpy (i.e., uneven) because some beats are 3 syllables & others are 2 syllables, with the emphasis in each beat on the 1st syllable (e.g., Florida, Georgia).

The handclaps match that rhythm, but in a sly way, with no clap on the 1st syllable, more like...

_[ ] clap-clap, [ ] clap, [ ] clap-clap, [ ] clap, [ ] clap -- [ ] clap-clap, [ ] clap-clap, [ ] clap, [ ] clap_​
For variety, there are some 8/8 measures (2+2+2+2) & some conventional 12/8 measures (3+3+3+3).

An extremely interesting tune -- will be satisfying & rewarding to work it up to performance quality for concert. 

The essential magic ingredient = _practice, practice, practice. _

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*9-11-2009*

Click here for The Song Of The Day. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Rose Pink

Thank you, Alan.


----------



## AwayWeGo

*9-12-2009.*

Click here for the Song Of The Day -- performed by the U.S. Coast Guard Band. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*9-13-2009*

Click here for the Song Of The Day -- a lively concert band number. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*9-14-2009*

Click here for the Song Of The Day -- must been heard (& seen) to be believed. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*9-15-2009*

Click here for the Song Of The Day. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*9-16-2009*

Click here for the Song Of The Day. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*9-17-2009*

Click here for the Song Of The Day. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax Couhty), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*9-18-2009*

Click here for the Song Of The Day. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Rose Pink

AwayWeGo said:


> Click here for the Song Of The Day.
> 
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax Couhty), Virginia, USA. ​


 
Just got back home from my week visiting my little grand baby. I'm catching up with the song of the day thread. The Blob kinda reminds me of some of my body parts. It's kinda sad when you lie down and your stomach flops over and lies next to you.


----------



## AwayWeGo

*9-20-2009*

Click here for the Song Of The Day. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax Couhty), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*9-21-2009*

Click here for the Song Of The Day. 





-- hotlinked --​
-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA. ​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*9-22-2009*

Click here for the Song Of The Day. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*9-23-2009*

Click here for the Song Of The Day. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*10-1-2009*

Click here for the Song Of The Day. 





-- hotlinked --​
-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*10-2-2009*

Click here for the Song Of The Day. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*10-3-2009*

Click here for Midnight In Moscow. 





-- hotlinked --​
-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Rose Pink

Alan, I look forward to hearing your song of the day.  Thanks for taking the time.


----------



## AwayWeGo

*You're Welcome.*




Rose Pink said:


> Alan, I look forward to hearing your song of the day.  Thanks for taking the time.


Nice of you to say. 

Glad you enjoy the tunes. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*10-4-2009*

Song Of The Day = Mitch Miller's Song For A Summer Night. 





-- hotlinked --​
-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*10-5-2009*

Swedish Rhapsody is today's Song Of The Day. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*10-6-2009*

Song Of The Day = The Death Hunt -- stirring orchestral music from the movies (1952).

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*10-7-2009*

Song Of The Day = Theme From A Summer Place. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Rose Pink

Sounds so much better when I remember to un-mute my speakers.


----------



## AwayWeGo

*10-8-2009*



​
-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Rose Pink

*eBay*

:hysterical: Weird Al is great!  My DS "accidentally" bought a car from eBay.  He thought someone would bid higher but they didn't.  He is happy with his purchase, though.


----------



## AwayWeGo

*Accidents Happen.*




Rose Pink said:


> My DS "accidentally" bought a car from eBay.  He thought someone would bid higher but they didn't.  He is happy with his purchase, though.


I bought 2 "accidental" eBay horns that way -- 1 outstanding & semi-rare instrument that is now 1 of my keepers & another that I recently resold at a slight gain (i.e., minimal profit -- not nearly enough to make up for getting taken to the cleaners on 2 other horns I unloaded via eBay). 

So it goes. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*10-13-2009*



​
-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*10-14-2009*

Song Of The Day = Tocatta For Band, an outstanding brief concert piece by Frank Erickson. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*10-16-2009*

Song Of The Day = Baby, It's Cold Outside. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*10-17-2009*

Song Of The Day = Let The Lower Lights Be Burning, sung by Tennessee Ernie Ford. 




-- hotlinked --​
-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*10-18-2009*

Song Of The Day = The Sea Hawk -- movie music by Erich Korngold. 




-- horlinked --​
-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*10-19-2009*

Song Of The Day = Sound Off. 




-- hotlinked --​
-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*10-20-2009*

Song Of The Day = Black Jack. 




-- hotlinked --​
-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## MuranoJo

Rose Pink said:


> Thanks, Alan.  I love the Carpenters and think the world lost a great voice when Karen died.
> 
> Like that song from Annie Get Your Gun.  It's fun.



Ya know, I have always thought that, too.  Even though I'm not a great fan of their music, I love her voice.  Wow, what she could have done.


----------



## AwayWeGo

*10-21-2009*

Song Of The Day = Raunchy.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*10-22-2009*

Song Of The Day = Popcorn. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*10-23-2009*

Song Of The Day = Dirty Laundry. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## SueDonJ

AwayWeGo said:


> Song Of The Day = Dirty Laundry.
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​



LOVE Don Henley, thanks!


----------



## AwayWeGo

*10-24-2009*

Song Of The Day = The Green Door.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*10-25-2009*

Song Of The Day = The Alligator King. 

_Extra_ -- Click here for *BONUS FEATURE !*​
-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*10-26-2009*

Song Of The Day = Basse-Danse (from _Capriol Suite_ by Peter Warlock). 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*10-27-2009*

Song Of The Day = 17 Come Sunday (from _Folk Song Suite_ by Ralph Vaughan Williams).

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*10-28-2009*

Song Of The Day = Cast Your Fate To The Wind. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*10-29-2009*

Song Of The Day = Cherry Pink & Apple Blossom White. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*10-30-2009*

Song Of The Day = The Billboard. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*10-31-2009*

Song Of The Day = Percolator. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-1-2009*

Song Of The Day = Dance With Me, Henry. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Rose Pink

AwayWeGo said:


> Song Of The Day = The Green Door.
> 
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


 
There were some beautiful doors in that video.


----------



## Rose Pink

AwayWeGo said:


> Song Of The Day = The Alligator King.
> 
> _Extra_ -- Click here for *BONUS FEATURE !*​
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


 
Those were cute!  Thanks, Alan.


----------



## Rose Pink

I'm wondering what tuggers favorite music genres are.  Alan seems to like horns.  What does everyone else like?  I have eclectic tastes--classical, CW, '60s.  I've been listening to some Indie and it is growing on me although most of the lyrics make no sense to me at all.


----------



## MULTIZ321

Eclectic.  

Alan, I haven't heard "The Green Door" in a long time. I too loved the video portion of the green doors as the song played.

After listening to Georgia Gibbs sing 'Dance with me Henry' - I clicked on a few of her other facebook listings - really enjoyed them.

Thanks

Richard


----------



## AwayWeGo

*Her Nibs, Miss Georgia Gibbs.*




MULTIZ321 said:


> After listening to Georgia Gibbs sing 'Dance with me Henry' - I clicked on a few of her other facebook listings - really enjoyed them.


Georgia Gibbs (1919-2006) lived a tough life & overcame big disadvantages.  According to Wikipedia Dot Org, she spent her 1st 7 years in an orphanage, started work as a singer at age 13 & began singing in clubs at age 14.  Later, she outlived her husband & their 1 child.  Something to think about next time you hear her singing _Tweedlee Deedlee Deedlee Dee. _

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*Alan Likes Horns -- But That's Not All.*




Rose Pink said:


> Alan seems to like horns.


Well of course I like horns.  I like'm so well that I actually _play_ them.  Not only that, I will be substituting on horn with the National Concert Band Of America at rehearsal tomorrow night for a concert next Sunday (Nov. 8).  

What's not to like ? 

The thing is, great ensemble music includes not just horns, but lots of other instruments as well -- trumpets & cornets & tubas & trombones & euphoniums & baritones & saxophones & clarinets & flutes & piccolos & oboes & bassoons & cymbals & drums & tuneful percussion (xylophones, etc.) & violins & violas & cellos & bass viols & guitars & electric guitars & pianos & pipe organs & electric organs & I don't know what-all. 

The reason I play mostly in bands & brass ensembles has more to do with the kinds & styles of music I'm familiar with than with any disdain for string orchestras & orchestral music.  Also, some compositions written for classical orchestra (i.e., when modern wind instruments were still developing & had not yet become standardized or refined), are so light on, for instance, horn parts that the experience of a horn player in such an ensemble will vary between _boredom_ (from sitting there counting 96 or so measures of rest) & _terror_ (from having to come in on a high B-flat entrance way above the staff after sitting there getting semi-cold in the chops while counting all those measures of rest).

Modern & even romantic symphony orchestras, by contrast, have plenty for the horns & all the rest of the wind instruments to do.  In fact, there are lots of modern & romantic orchestral pieces in which the wind instruments are playing all the melodic & other interesting parts while the strings are basically just laying down background & texture. 

If you've been following the _Songs Of The Day,_ you've noticed a strong flavor of nostalgia, with hardly any tunes by current or recent performers.  I have nothing against the current crowd, but I am just not tuned into the latest hit tunes.  That could change, or I could become even more set in my ways than I already am.  Time will tell. 

Meanwhile, there's plenty of music from all ages & in all stylistic varieties so nobody is apt to run out of tunes to listen to any time soon. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## ScoopKona

AwayWeGo said:


> Also, some compositions written for classical orchestra (i.e., when modern wind instruments were still developing & had not yet become standardized or refined), are so light on, for instance, horn parts that the experience of a horn player in such an ensemble will vary between _boredom_ (from sitting there counting 96 or so measures of rest) & _terror_ (from having to come in on a high B-flat entrance way above the staff after sitting there getting semi-cold in the chops while counting all those measures of rest).



I wish that I was in the recording studio when Steely Dan was recording Aja (the song) on Aja (the album).

There was a "police whistle" gig. THAT I could do. Blow a police whistle three times at the bridge. No problems. Donald and Walt, please give a fan a chance to sit in on police whistle.


----------



## AwayWeGo

*4th Chair Trumpet Player.*

Click here. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Rose Pink

AwayWeGo said:


> If you've been following the _Songs Of The Day,_ you've noticed a strong flavor of nostalgia, with hardly any tunes by current or recent performers. *I have nothing against the current crowd, but I am just not tuned into the latest hit tunes*. That could change, or I could become even more set in my ways than I already am. Time will tell.
> 
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


 
That would be me, also.  I just don't know what is popular these days.  I'm not sure where the bands get their names from, either.  Death Cab for Cutie?     I never envisioned myself as an old fogie but I think that's what I've become.


----------



## AwayWeGo

*Name That Band.*




Rose Pink said:


> I'm not sure where the bands get their names from, either.  Death Cab for Cutie?


Click here for 1 of the all-time great imaginative band names. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## ScoopKona

Rose Pink said:


> That would be me, also.  I just don't know what is popular these days.  I'm not sure where the bands get their names from, either.  Death Cab for Cutie?     I never envisioned myself as an old fogie but I think that's what I've become.



My favorite band name is "Free Hot Lunch" -- every time they play, loads of "fogies" show up looking for a free hot lunch.

I love it. 

http://www.rhapsody.com/free-hot-lunch


----------



## MULTIZ321

Georgia Gibbs - Medley of Million Sellers - from YouTube - Georgia Gibbs singing her 3 gold records, 'Kiss of Fire'(1952), 'Tweedle Dee' (1955), and 'Dance with Me Henry' (1955).


Richard


----------



## AwayWeGo

*Me Too.*




ScoopLV said:


> I love it.


The band that played at my son's wedding last year has recorded under the name _Tinfoil Hat._  Their new CD at the time was titled _Foiled Again._ 

Other great band names -- not an exhaustive list by any means, but 2 that I like -- are Sex Mob and the Nuclear Whales.

BTW, I heard Terry Gross do an NPR interview with Steven Bernstein of Sex Mob.  Steve plays (valveless) slide trumpet -- an instrument resembling a little bitty trombone.  

Terry said, "Steve, would you say the slide trumpet makes it possible for you to bend the notes a little?"

Steve said, "Terry, the slide trumpet makes it possible to bend the notes _a lot !_ "

After hearing that interview on the car radio, I came right home & ordered Sex Mob Does Bond from Half Dot Com. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Rose Pink

*Death Cab for Cutie*

Curiosity got the better of me and I googled it. The band took their name from the song of the same name performed by the Bonzo Dog Band in the Beatles' Magical Mystery Tour television movie. Here is a link to the video clip. Note John Lennon and George Harrison in the audience.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B9y4vLrHsm4

more on the song and the origin of the phrase
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Death_Cab_for_Cutie_(song)


----------



## AwayWeGo

*Bonzo Dog Doodah Band.*

Sometimes I like the re-make ("cover") of a popular song better than the original record. 

Examples are the Bonzo Dog Doodah Band "cover" of _Monster Mash,_ & Cher's version of _The Shoop Shoop Song,_ & the great recording of _Ain't No Sunshine When She's Gone_ by the Neville Bros. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-2-2009*

Song Of The Day = Hearts Made Of Stone. 

(Abrupt cut-off ending -- sorry about that.  Cute tune anyway.) 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-3-2009*

Song Of The Day = Goodbye To Love.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Rose Pink

AwayWeGo said:


> Song Of The Day = Goodbye To Love.
> 
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


 
Such a voice! Goodbye, Karen. You are missed.


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-4-2009*

Song Of The Day = _Ave Maria_ (Bach-Gounod). 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-5-2009*

Song Of The Day = Working My Way Back To You. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-6-2009*

Song Of The Day = Money For Nothing.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Rose Pink

Alan, thank you for this wonderful thread.  I hope you keep it going.  I always look forward to what your song of the day is.  This is one of my favorites.  I hope you like it.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EXUYO7NpcEU  (Smile, sung by Nat King Cole)


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-7-2009*

Song Of The Day = The Circus Bee. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-8-2009*

Song Of The Day = Mannix.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-9-2009*

Song Of The Day = Swingin' Shepherd Blues. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-10-2009*

Song Of The Day = Bruxelles Ma Belle.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-11-2009*

Song Of The Day = Armed Forces Salute. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-12-2009*

Song Of The Day = Keem-O-Sabe, by The Electric Indian. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-13-2009*

Song Of The Day = When Jesus Wept. 

The piece is the 2nd (middle) movement of _New England Triptych_ by William Schuman, based on hymn tunes by William Billings. 

_When Jesus wept, the falling tear 
In mercy flowed beyond all bound; 
When Jesus groaned, a trembling fear 
Seized all the guilty world around.​_
-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-14-2009*

Song Of The Day = The Logical Song. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-15-2009*

Song Of The Day = Skokiaan. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-16-2007*

Song Of The Day = The Happy Organ.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-17-2009*

Song Of The Day = A Shot In The Dark. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-18-2009*

Song Of The Day = 1432 Franklin Pike Circle Hero.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-19-2009*

Song Of The Day = I've Got My Love To Keep Me Warm. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-20-2009*

Song Of The Day = Surfin' Bird. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-21-2009*

Song Of The Day = The Great Pretender. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-22-2009*

Song Of The Day = Orange Colored Sky. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## MULTIZ321

AwayWeGo said:


> Song Of The Day = Orange Colored Sky.
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​




Alan,

I have heard other female artists sing 'Orange Colored Sky' but not Betty Hutton. 

Wow! 

Flash! Bam! Alacazam! ....  Betty's interpretation of the song is a good example of why one version of a song by a particular artist is a particular person's favorite.  Betty's is now my favorite version.  

Thanks for posting.


Richard


----------



## AwayWeGo

*Satin & Spurs.*




MULTIZ321 said:


> Flash! Bam! Alacazam! ....  Betty's interpretation of the song is a good example of why one version of a song by a particular artist is a particular person's favorite.  Betty's is now my favorite version.


Betty sure gave it all she's got, belting out _Flash !_ & _Bam !_ & _Alacazam !_ with total uninhibited energy. 

There are several "cover" versions of tunes out there that I like better than the originals.  Back in 1950, though, & up until the top rock & roll artists started writing their own tunes, the "cover" concept hadn't really taken hold.   Before that, just about all the top bands & all the popular singers performed & recorded most of the top hit tunes regardless of who came out 1st with a new song.  

I'm with you on endorsing Betty Hutton's recording of _Orange Colored Sky_ as the definitive performance.  What a gal _!_

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-23-2009*

Song Of The Day = Moorside March. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-24-2009*

Song Of The Day = Like Love. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-25-2009*

Song Of The Day = Nel Blu Di Pinto Di Blu. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-26-2009*

Song Of The Day = Jamaica Farewell. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-27-2009*

Song Of The Day  = Splish Splash. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-28-2009*

Song Of The Day = She Blinded Me With Science. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-29-2009*

Song Of The Day = Lido Shuffle. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-30-2009*

Song Of The Day = Rialto Ripples -- an early composition by George Gershwin. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*12-1-2009*

Song Of The Day = Yingle Bells. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*12-2-2009*

Song Of The Day = Pageant. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*12-3-2009*

Song Of The Day = Jesu, Joy Of Man's Desiring. 

Bonus Extra = Sheep May Safely Graze. 

Extra Bonus = Sleepers Awake.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*12-4-2009*

Song Of The Day = Sleigh Ride. 

NOTE*:*  The Chief Of Staff & I will be away timeshare vacationing for a week, starting tomorrow.  While we're gone, FaceBook _Song Of The Day_ will be on hiatus -- not that there's anything wrong with that. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*12-13-2009*

Song Of The Day = Wooly Bully. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*12-14-2009*

Song Of The Day = Jingle Bell Rock. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*12-15-2009*

Song Of The Day = You're A Mean One, Mr. Grinch. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*12-16-2009*

Song Of The Day = Deck The Halls With Boughs Of Holly.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*12-17-2009*

Song Of The Day = Rockin' Around The Christmas Tree. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*12-18-2009*

Song Of The Day = The Christmas Song. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*12-19-2009*

Song Of The Day = Let It Snow.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*12-20-2009*

Song Of The Day = Frosty, The Snowman. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## MuranoJo

Alan, I love those old Christmas songs, so thanks for sharing.  We have a radio station locally that plays Christmas songs 24/7 for a month before Christmas.  Sadly, on midnight Christmas day, it comes to an abrupt stop.


----------



## AwayWeGo

*12-21-2009*

Song Of The Day = I'm Dreaming Of A White Christmas.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*12-22-2009*

Song Of The Day = Baby, It's Cold Outside.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*12-23-2009*

Song Of The Day = Traditions Of Christmas. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Rose Pink

That was one I hadn't heard before. Thanks, Alan.


----------



## AwayWeGo

*Fresh Aire Christmas.*




Rose Pink said:


> That was one I hadn't heard before.


That's a Chip Davis tune.  The prettiest version of it I've heard is on 1 of Chip's _Mannheim Steamroller_ Christmas albums.  

The _Song Of The Day_ version is a faithful simulation of the recorded _Steamroller_ version, except that the Yamaha Clavinova used on the U-Tube video is not quite as rich-sounding as Chip Davis's _Mannheim_ instrumentation.  What the U-Tube video lacks in tone quality, however, it makes up in some extremely nice Christmas pictures. 

BTW, my grandson (age 7) has been assisting with each day's Song Of The Day selection for the past week or so.  He already has the tunes picked out for Christmas Eve & Christmas Day. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Rose Pink

AwayWeGo said:


> BTW, my grandson (age 7) has been assisting with each day's Song Of The Day selection for the past week or so. He already has the tunes picked out for Christmas Eve & Christmas Day.
> 
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


Well, thank him for me.  He is doing a great job!


----------



## AwayWeGo

*Credit Where Credit Is Due.*




Rose Pink said:


> Well, thank him for me.  He is doing a great job!


I will tell him that tomorrow morning. 

In the U-Tube version of _Traditions Of Christmas,_ his favorite part -- _our_ favorite part -- comes where the video zooms back from an array of Christmas cards that, with distance, form a picture of Santa's face. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*12-24-2009*

Song Of The Day = Must Be Santa. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## MULTIZ321

AwayWeGo said:


> I will tell him that tomorrow morning.
> 
> In the U-Tube version of _Traditions Of Christmas,_ his favorite part -- _our_ favorite part -- comes where the video zooms back from an array of Christmas cards that, with distance, form a picture of Santa's face.
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​



My favorite part is the two children snuggled up asleep under the Christmas tree.

Richard

By the way thanks to your grandson from another Tugger.


----------



## AwayWeGo

*12-25-2009*

Song Of The Day = Dominic The Donkey. 

Extra Bonus = I Want A Hippopotamus For Christmas. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Rose Pink

AwayWeGo said:


> Song Of The Day = Dominic The Donkey.
> 
> Extra Bonus = I Want A Hippopotamus For Christmas.
> 
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


I was just saying to my dd the other day that I hadn't heard the hippo song this year.  Thanks!


----------



## AwayWeGo

*12-26-2009*

Song Of The Day = Gloria. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*12-27-2009*

Song Of The Day = Carpenters Oldies Medley (Part 1). 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*12-28-2009*

Song Of The Day = Carpenters Oldies Medley (Part 2).

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## MuranoJo

AwayWeGo said:


> Song Of The Day = Carpenters Oldies Medley (Part 1).
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​



IMO, Karen Carpenter and Patsy Cline had the best overall female voices in the industry--to this day.  Call me 'Crazy,' but that's the way I hear it.


----------



## AwayWeGo

*Gone But Never Forgotten.*




muranojo said:


> Karen Carpenter and Patsy Cline had the best overall female voices in the industry--to this day.  Call me 'Crazy,' but that's the way I hear it.


There are -- & were -- so many fine singers with such wonderful voices that it's extremely difficult to pick out just 2 or 3 candidates for the all-time best.  Fortunately, we don't have to choose.  We can enjoy listening to all of them. 

Even so, Karen & Patsy are still favorites of mine & I surely cannot dispute your assessment.  However, I would have a tough time picking just 1 Karen Carpenter tune as either her best or my favorite.  If forced to pick just 1, I suppose I'd go with _Goodbye To Love._ 

She was a truly wonderful artist & an amazing talent.  We can be grateful for the work she & her talented brother Richard did to bring so much of their music to us through professional recordings. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Rose Pink

muranojo said:


> IMO, Karen Carpenter and Patsy Cline had the best overall female voices in the industry--to this day. Call me 'Crazy,' but that's the way I hear it.


I agree with those two and would add Anne Murray to the list. I heard once that Elvis considered her the best female singer.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=26o7UQ339c0&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qySLELc11Bg&NR=1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UQFqXkAeF9w&feature=related

and one more:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DiLX14dMnTA&feature=related


----------



## Rose Pink

And then there's Linda Ronstadt.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A0qm8nq8RcA&feature=related

Sorry, Alan, I didn't mean to hijack your thread.  I'm just going down memory lane tonight.


----------



## AwayWeGo

*Hijack, You Jack, We All Jack.*




Rose Pink said:


> And then there's Linda Ronstadt.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A0qm8nq8RcA&feature=related
> 
> Sorry, Alan, I didn't mean to hijack your thread.  I'm just going down memory lane tonight.


Shux, hijacking discussion topics is just 1 of the many endearing features of TUG-BBS. 

Meanwhile, Linda Ronstadt & Anne Murray just make the point that there are so many brilliant singers out there that anybody will have trouble trying to pin down who's the best. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*12-29-2009*

Song Of The Day = Batman.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## MuranoJo

Let me add Joni Mitchell and Judy Collins.   Yeah!  I loved Linda Ronstadt--her 'Heart Like a Wheel' was my absolute favorite.

Still, Karen and Patsy were the best. 
Sorry, Alan, a minor detour--I should have started a new thread.


----------



## AwayWeGo

*No Problem.*




muranojo said:


> I should have started a new thread.


Not at all.  A little commentary & discussion along the way just make it more fun. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*12-30-2009*

Song Of The Day = I Didn't Know The Gun Was Loaded. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*12-31-2009*

Song Of The Day = What Are You Doing New Year's Eve ?

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Rose Pink

AwayWeGo said:


> Song Of The Day = What Are You Doing New Year's Eve ?
> 
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


Well, DH and I are going to a neighbor's party for an hour or so and then coming right back home and going to bed.  We are not party people and find it difficult to stay up late just to watch the clock turn midnight.    I don't know why someone decided the new year began on January 1st.  Why not pick a more significant time like when the days start to get longer rather than shorter?  Of course, that would depend on which hemisphere one is in.  January 1st just seems so random.


----------



## AwayWeGo

*1-1-2010*

Song Of The Day = Who Put The Bomp?

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*1-2-2010*

Song Of The Day  = It Don't Mean A Thing If It Ain't Got That Swing. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Rose Pink

Alan, I've missed this thread!  Are you okay?


----------



## AwayWeGo

*1-19-2010*

Song Of The Day = Fetch With Ruff Ruffman Theme Song.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*Way Better Than OK.*




Rose Pink said:


> Alan, I've missed this thread!  Are you okay?


Got back last night after 2 weeks away, timeshare vacationing in Orlando FL.  Had a nice time.  Did not attempt any Song Of The Day activity while we were there.  Did take 1 of my horns along on the trip so I could participate once again with the Lakeland Concert Band -- 2 Monday rehearsals & 1 Sunday concert. 

We had a nice time in Florida, & now it's nice being back home again, resuming Song Of The Day activities (with more help again today by my grandson). 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Rose Pink

Glad to hear you had a good time.


----------



## AwayWeGo

*1-20-2010*

Song Of The Day = You Didn't Have To Be So Nice. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## MuranoJo

Still crazy after all of these years.  (S & G)

Can't believe this was that long ago.  Enjoyed hearing it.


----------



## AwayWeGo

*1-21-2010*

Song Of The Day = The Electric Company Theme Song.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*1-22-2010*

Song Of The Day = Bless The Beasts And The Children.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## MuranoJo

***** Voice


----------



## AwayWeGo

*1-23-2010*

Song Of The Day = My Boomerang Won't Come Back. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*1-24-2010*

Song Of The Day = Shoo Fly Pie & Apple Pan Dowdy.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*1-25-2010*

Song Of The Day = Teletubbies Animal Parade, 

-- Alan Cole & Graham Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*1-26-2010*

Song Of The Day  = Teletubbies Theme Song. 

-- Alan Cole & Graham Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*1-27-2010*

Song Of The Day = Teletubbies Three Ships. 

-- Alan Cole & Graham Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*1-28-2010*

Song Of The Day = Teletubbies Magic House.

-- Alan Cole & Graham Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Rose Pink

AwayWeGo said:


> Song Of The Day = Shoo Fly Pie & Apple Pan Dowdy.
> 
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


This young lady has a promising voice.  I listened to another one of her songs.


----------



## AwayWeGo

*Archive Of Pre-TUG Songs Of The Day On FaceBook.*

Lately my grandson has been providing major assistance & participation in selecting & transmitting Song Of The Day links, here & on FaceBook (same song each day at both places).   This morning, he said, "Papa, what was the 1st Song Of The Day?"

"I don't remember, Graham," I said.  "Let's take a look."

So we did.  Turns out it's I Love Onions, recorded by Susan Christie (1966) & linked on FaceBook June 29, 2009. 

Since then, a new Song Of The Day has gone on FaceBook each day that I'm in town.  Starting September 2, 2009, each new FaceBook Song Of The Day is mirrored on TUG-BBS. 

June 30, 2009 = Leave The Dishes In The Sink. 
July 1, 2009 = Hawiian War Chant. 
July 2, 2009 = Tie Me Kangaroo Down, Sport, 
July 6, 2009 = March Of The Women Marines. 
July 7, 2009 = Topsy.
July 8, 2009 = Dragnet [link no good] 
July 9, 2009 = Dragnet Fugue. 
July 10, 2009 = The New Colonial [link no good] 
July 11, 2009 = Them Basses. 
July 12, 2009 = I've Got A Lovely Bunch Of Coconuts. 
July 13, 2009 = Jig Jazz. 
July 14, 2009 = The Thing. 
July 15, 2009 = The Finger Breaker. 
July 16, 2009 = Musical Snuff Box. 
July 17, 2009 = Bayrische Polka. 
July 18, 2009 = Glitter & Be Gay [link no good] 
July 19, 2009 = Amos Moses. 
July 20, 2009 = Bugler's Holiday. 
July 21, 2009 = Il Est Bel Et Bon. 
July 22, 20009 = All Around My Hat. 
July 23, 2009 = The Brisk Young Sailor. 
July 27, 2009 = Elvira [link no good]
July 28, 2009 = Horkstow Grange, 
July 29, 2009 = Quiet Village. 
July 30, 2009 = La Virgen De La Macarena. 
August 9, 2009 = Officer Krupke. 
August 10, 2009 = Eres Tu. 
August 11, 2009 = Valdres. 
August 12, 2009 = Queen Of The Night. 
August 13, 2009 = Love Potion No. 9 [link no good] 
August 14, 2009 = The Mad Major. 
August 15, 2009 = San [link no good] 
August 16, 2009 = Bach Goes To Town [link no good] 
August 17, 20009 = Magnificent 7. 
August 18, 2009 = His Honor. 
August 20, 2009 = Stagger Lee
August 21, 2009 = One Step Forward. 
August 25, 2009 = Pancho & Lefty. 
August 26, 2009 = Silverado. 
August 27, 2009 = The Prayer. 
August 28, 2009 = Jupiter. 
August 29, 2009 = Monster Mash. 
August 30, 2009 = Can You Read My Mind?
August 31, 2009 = The Earle Of Oxxford's March. 
September 1, 2009 = Arcturas. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## SueDonJ

Alan, so many of your SOTD choices remind me of Sunday nights in the late 60's/early 70's when my Dad would sit in the kitchen and play his harmonica.   He'd start right after our "light supper" and still be playing a couple hours later when all us kids would get sent to bed.  I don't know if any of us ever asked him why the harmonica was saved for Sunday nights, but I do know it sat on the top of the fridge for the rest of the week and none of us would dare to touch it.

"Tie Me Kangaroo Down" jumped right off your list - thanks for the memories.


----------



## SueDonJ

AwayWeGo said:


> August 9, 2009 = Officer Krupke.



OH!  HEY!!  Look at THAT!!  Your "Officer Krupke" is from a stage show that's near and dear to me - I sewed the flags for that show, Blast! and have friends who performed in it.  Never thought I'd see it here.  

It evolved from the DCI (drum corps) group, Star of Indiana, and includes quite a few old-time drum corps standards.  My connection comes from the local WGI color guard group that I sew/volunteer for - many of their performers and staff cross over into drum corps, and the very best were involved with Blast!  The show opened in London then moved to New York and on to different US cities.  They were in NY on 9/11 and my friends have shown me haunting pictures of an empty Broadway before they closed early to move on. 

Of course you picked one of the only numbers in the show that didn't feature flag work, but "Medea" might be a good choice some day when you're out of ideas.    You're a horn guy so "Lost" will appeal to you, "Malaguena" has beautiful choreography, and the "Battery Battle" is a stunning drum line.  Search around for "Blast DCI" on YouTube - I think you'll be entertained.  And if you'd like, I can copy the CD for you.

Wow.  My one and only claim to the stage, and you found it.


----------



## AwayWeGo

*1-29-2010*

Song Of The Day  = Teletubbies Dancing Bear. 

-- Alan Cole & Graham Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*Blast, Etc.*




SueDonJ said:


> "Medea" might be a good choice some day when you're out of ideas.    You're a horn guy so "Lost" will appeal to you, "Malaguena" has beautiful choreography, and the "Battery Battle" is a stunning drum line.  Search around for "Blast DCI" on YouTube - I think you'll be entertained.  And if you'd like, I can copy the CD for you.
> 
> Wow.  My one and only claim to the stage, and you found it.


Hi SueDon -- 

Sure, I'd love to get a copy of the CD.  My son & my cousin & I saw a Blast performance at the Kennedy Center in Washington DC several years ago -- a terrific show.  By now most of the performers have moved on, I suppose.  I hope they're still playing.  It was a memorable evening.  The 3 of us were on the front row of the 1st balcony. 

Thanks for your tune recommendations for Song Of The Day.  Once the current Teletubbies marathon is complete, I could go for some of those. 

More recently, The Chief Of Staff & I saw an outstanding performance at Ft. Meyer VA by the Rodney Mack Philadelphia Big Brass -- 5 trumpets, tuba, 3 trombones, set drummer, 2 horns.  Hardly any stage business, by contrast with Blast, but marvelous playing in several distinctly contrasting musical styles.  The performance was part of the current Tuba Euphonium Conference being hosted by The U.S. Army Band.  Rodney Mack's group came on after intermission.  The 1st half of the show comprised performances by the U.S. Coast Guard Band Brass Quintet & the U.S. Naval Academy Band Brass Quintet & the U.S. Army Band Brass Quintet.  A great show, before & after halftime. 

Thanks for mentioning the Blast connection -- a group that went from the marching field to the concert hall.  As it happens, a good friend has another DCI connection -- he played in the Cadets Of Bergen County, had some involvement with them after he got too old to keep playing with them, & still has some connection now.  Meanwhile, he plays tuba in the Potomac Brass Quintet (Of Virginia) & the Cathedral Brass, in addition to holding down a responsible day job. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## MuranoJo

SueDonJ said:


> Alan, so many of your SOTD choices remind me of Sunday nights in the late 60's/early 70's when my Dad would sit in the kitchen and play his harmonica.   He'd start right after our "light supper" and still be playing a couple hours later when all us kids would get sent to bed.  I don't know if any of us ever asked him why the harmonica was saved for Sunday nights, but I do know it sat on the top of the fridge for the rest of the week and none of us would dare to touch it.
> 
> "Tie Me Kangaroo Down" jumped right off your list - thanks for the memories.



I just sent this link (the Tie me Kangaroo Down song) to an older brother, who sang this song in a school event on stage--he was in grade school and I must have just started, but it will always stay with me.  Teacher had them slap cardboard posters against their knees in time with the music.  All I'm curious about is where did she get the idea for this song?


----------



## AwayWeGo

*1-30-2010*

Song Of The Day = Inchworm. 

-- Alan Cole & Graham Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*On The Radio.*




muranojo said:


> All I'm curious about is where did she get the idea for this song?


The tune was popular back in the olden days & got lots of airplay on the electric radio. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*1-31-2010*

Song Of The Day = Purple People Eater. 

-- Alan Cole & Graham Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*2-1-2010*

Song Of The Day = How Much Is That Doggie In The Window?

-- Alan Cole & Graham Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*Groundhog Day 2010*

Song Of The Day  = Tiger Rag.

-- Alan Cole & Graham Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*2-3-2010*

Song Of The Day = Be Prepared.

-- Alan Cole & Graham Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*2-4-2010*

Song Of The Day = The Circle Of Life.

-- Alan Cole & Graham Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Rose Pink

AwayWeGo said:


> Song Of The Day = The Circle Of Life.
> 
> 
> -- Alan Cole & Graham Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


 
I love that song.  I have to chuckle, though, when I listen near the beginning of it and hear "pennnnn-sylvania."  I know that is not what they are singing but I don't understand Swahili--or whatever language it is.  It sounds like "pennnnn-sylvania" to me.


----------



## AwayWeGo

*2-5-2010*

Song Of The Day = Hakuna Matata. 

-- Alan Cole & Graham Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Rose Pink

AwayWeGo said:


> Song Of The Day = Hakuna Matata.
> 
> 
> -- Alan Cole & Graham Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


Thanks, Alan.  I need this song today!


----------



## AwayWeGo

*Hakuna Matata.*

Our morning routine has settled on waking up Papa Alan, next breakfast (generic Eggo waffles, juice, sometimes cereal also, plus _Child Vitamins In The Shape Of 2 Gummy Bears_ ), & then -- the very next thing -- the _Song Of The Day._  After that, it's time for getting dressed in school clothes & getting everything ready for school & walking to the school bus stop with Daddy. 

This wonderful grandfather & grandson routine has just about run its course, however.  Graham & his mom & dad & his 2 pussycats are getting ready to move back into their own newly remodeled & renovated & expanded home near here.  The renovations were so extensive that they couldn't live there till the work was nearing completion.  As it is, there are major details that remain to be done -- e.g., gigantic oak trunk sections still lying in the front yard, completion of brick veneer work, garage door installation, etc. 

The _Song Of The Day_ will go on, but without the recent enthusiastic hands-on participation by Graham.  Notably, Graham got interested in the _Song Of The Day_ on his own.  He didn't have to be recruited for the job. 

It was lots of fun having Graham & his family with us these past several weeks.  Fortunately, now that their newly redone house is ready for them to move in, they're only a mile away & we will have many fun times together just as before. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Rose Pink

Please give Graham a hug for me and tell him "thanks!"


----------



## Rose Pink

*Thank you*

Here is a YouTube "thank you" for you, Alan, and for Graham. (It has horn players.)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Id4ea0TaeCo


----------



## AwayWeGo

*2-6-2010*

Song Of The Day = Fugue a La Gigue. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*2-7-2020*

Song Of The Day = Pavanne.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*2-8-2010*

Song Of The Day = Soft Summer Breeze. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*2-9-2010*

Song Of The Day = Black Horse Troop. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*2-10-2010*

Song Of The Day = Slava !

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Rose Pink

AwayWeGo said:


> Song Of The Day = Slava !
> 
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


Those were only elementary school students?!  Amazing!


----------



## AwayWeGo

*Amazing & Astounding.*




Rose Pink said:


> Those were only elementary school students?!  Amazing!


Not only that, they know the music by heart -- they're all playing the tune from memory. 

There are no music stands or sheets of music anywhere on stage -- except possibly in front of the conductor. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*2-11-2010*

Song Of The Day = Tennessee Bird Walk. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*2-12-2010*

Song Of The Day = Shepherd's Hey. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*2-13-2010*

Song Of The Day = Le Basque. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*2-14-2010*

Song Of The Day = L.A. Law Theme. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*2-15-2010*

Song Of The Day = Wish You Were Here. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*2-16-2010*

Song Of The Day = Bach Goes To Town. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*2-17-2010*

Song Of The Day = Wonderland By Night. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*2-18-2010*

Song Of The Day = Dream A Little Dream Of Me.  

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Rose Pink

AwayWeGo said:


> Song Of The Day = Dream A Little Dream Of Me.
> 
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


Thanks for that.  I have only heard the Mama Cass rendition so this was a treat.


----------



## AwayWeGo

*2-19-2010*

Song Of The Day = Root Beer Rag. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*2-20-2010*

Song Of The Day = Connecticut Half Time. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*2-21-2010*

Song Of The Day = 3rd Movement, Romantic Symphony (by Howard Hanson).

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*2-22-2010*

Song Of The Day = There Is Nothing Like A Dame. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*2-23-2010*

Song Of The Day = Van Lingle Mungo. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*2-24-2010*

Song Of The Day = Sabre & Spurs. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*2-25-2010*

Song Of The Day = I've Got My Love To Keep Me Warm.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*2-26-2010*

Song Of The Day  = Sausalito Summer Night. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*2-27-2010*

Song Of The Day = Baker Street. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*2-28-2010*

Song Of The Day = Toccata. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*3-1-2010*

Song Of The Day = Try To Remember. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Rose Pink

AwayWeGo said:


> Song Of The Day = Try To Remember.
> 
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


I do try.  I really do.  It's just that the memory is getting worse and worse these days.


----------



## AwayWeGo

*3-2-2010*

Song Of The Day = Halfway Home.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*3-3-2010*

Song Of The Day = Flag Of Stars.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*3-4-2010*

Song Of The Day = March From Symphonic Metamorphosis Of Themes By Carl Maria Von Weber. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*3-5-2010*

Song Of The Day = 1985. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*3-6-2010*

Song Of The Day = The Hounds Of Spring. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*3-7-2010.*

Song Of The Day = Bunny Hop. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*3-8-2010*

Song Of The Day = Danza Finale (Malambo). 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*3-9-2010*

Song Of The Day = While You See A Chance. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*3-10-2010*

Song Of The Day = Topsy 65. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*3-11-2010*

Song Of The Day = Band On The Run. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*3-12-2010*

Song Of The Day = Concert Piece For Horn. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*3-16-2010*

Song Of The Day = Barnum & Bailey's Favorite. 

_Note*:*_  The composer is Karl L King (not John Philip Sousa).

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*3-17-2010*

Song Of The Day = Canadian Sunset. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*3-18-2010.*

Song Of The Day = Cherry Pink & Apple Blossom White. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*3-19-2010.*

Song Of The Day = Rag Mop. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*3-20-2010.*

Song Of The Day = Zip-A-Dee-Doo-Dah. 

-- Graham Cole & Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*3-21-2010.*

Song Of The Day = Laughing Place. 

-- Graham Cole & Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*3-22-2010.*

Song Of The Day = Sir Duke. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*3-23-2010.*

Song Of The Day = Skaters' Waltz. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*3-24-2010.*

Song Of The Day = Belle Of The Ball. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*3-25-2010.*

Song Of The Day = Blue Tango. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*3-26-2010.*

Song Of The Day = Forgotten Dreams. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*3-28-2010.*

Song Of The Day = The Penny Whistle Song. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*3-29-2010.*

Song Of The Day = Trumpeter's Lullaby. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*3-30-2010.*

Song Of The Day = The Typewriter. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*3-31-2010.*

Song Of The Day = Serenata. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*4-1-2010.*

Song Of The Day = The Rakes Of Mallow. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*4-2-2010.*

Song Of The Day = The Waltzing Cat.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*4-3-2010.*

Song Of The Day = The Syncopated Clock. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## MULTIZ321

AwayWeGo said:


> Song Of The Day = The Syncopated Clock.
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​



Alan,

It's been a long time since I"ve heard the Syncopated Clock - thanks for the memories. While I was on that YouTube page I decided to click on Jerry Lewis Typewriter. I didn't know you had posted another version of the Typewriter on March 30th - I hadn't visited your Facebook Song of the Day for a few days.

Whimsically fun.

Richard


----------



## Rose Pink

AwayWeGo said:


> Song Of The Day = The Syncopated Clock.
> 
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


Is that the music used in the Jeopardy gameshow?


----------



## AwayWeGo

*Nice Tunes.*




MULTIZ321 said:


> I hadn't visited your Facebook Song of the Day for a few days.


The current Leroy Anderson marathon started March 24th. 

_Syncopated Clock_ was a local TV station's Late Movie theme song for years & years.  No doubt stations in other locales used the same tune for similar purposes. 

On FaceBook, in response to a friend's comment about _The Penny Whistle Song_, I observed that Leroy Anderson did with musical materials -- melody, harmony, rhythm, dynamics -- what Norman Rockwell did with paints on canvas. The seeming simplicity of the finished products masks the creativity which made the polished pieces of art seem so simple. All that is by way of saying that liking Leroy Anderson tunes (or Norman Rockwell paintings) does not mean my FaceBook friend is any kind of dork (as she said she feared she might be for liking _The Penny Whistle Song_ so much).

Putting it another way, the Anderson tunes & the Rockwell paintings seem so easy & natural & understandable & likable that it's easy to overlook & simply take for granted the artistic creativity that went into them -- unlike, say, Picasso paintings & Stravinsky compositions, in which the artistic creativity is conspicuous to say the least (not that there's anything wrong with that). 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*Different Tune.*




Rose Pink said:


> Is that the music used in the Jeopardy gameshow?


Click here for the J_eopardy_ ditty. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*4-4-2010.*

Song Of The Day = Plink, Plank, Plunk.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*4-5-2010.*

Song Of The Day = Clarinet Candy. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*4-6-2010.*

Song Of The Day = Fiddle Faddle. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*4-7-2010.*

Song Of The Day = Chicken Reel. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*4-8-2010.*

Song Of The Day = The Irish Washerwoman. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Rose Pink

Alan, thanks for all these Leroy Anderson tunes.  I don't recall ever hearing his name but the music is certainly familiar.


----------



## AwayWeGo

*Leroy Anderson Marathon Is Nearing An End.*




Rose Pink said:


> Alan, thanks for all these Leroy Anderson tunes.  I don't recall ever hearing his name but the music is certainly familiar.


Leroy Anderson was a prolific composer.  The limiting factor to the _Song Of The Day_ marathon is how many of Anderson's tunes are available in decent performances on U-Tube, my main _Song Of The Day_ source.  As it is now, I'm nearing the bottom of the U-Tube barrel. 

The Leroy Anderson favorites are so well known that they overshadow a much longer list of his other compositions  *. . .* 

Alma Mater (1954)
Arietta (1962)
Balladette (1962)
Belle of the Ball (1951)
Birthday Party (1970)
Blue Tango (1951)
Bugler's Holiday (1954)
Cambridge Centennial March of Industry (1946)
The Captains and the Kings (1962)
Chatterbox (1966)
Chicken Reel (1946)
China Doll (1951)
A Christmas Festival (1950) (9:00)
A Christmas Festival (1952) (5:45)
Clarinet Candy (1962)
Classical Jukebox (1950)
Concerto in C Major for Piano and Orchestra (Pianokonsert i C-dur) (1953)
The Cowboy and His Horse (1966)
Do You Think That Love Is Here To Stay? (1935)
Easter Song (194-)
Fiddle-Faddle (1947)
The First Day of Spring (1954)
Forgotten Dreams (1954)
The Girl in Satin (1953)
The Golden Years (1962)
Goldilocks
Goldilocks Overture (1958)
Come to Me (1958)
Guess Who (1958)
Heart of Stone (Pyramid Dance) (1958)
He'll Never Stray (1958)
Hello (1958)
If I Can't Take it With Me (1958)
I Never Know When to Say When (1958)
Lady in Waiting (1958)
Lazy Moon (1958)
Little Girls (1958)
My Last Spring (1958)
Save a Kiss (1958)
Shall I Take My Heart and Go? (1958)
Tag-a-long Kid (1958)
The Pussy Foot (1958)
Town House Maxixe (1958)
Who's Been Sitting in My Chair ? (1958)
Governor Bradford March (1948)
Harvard Fantasy (1936)
Hens and Chickens (1966)
Home Stretch (1962)
Horse and Buggy (1951)
The Irish Suite (1947 & 1949)
The Irish Washerwoman (1947)
The Minstrel Boy (1947)
The Rakes of Mallow (1947)
The Wearing of the Green (1949)
The Last Rose of Summer (1947)
The Girl I Left Behind Me (1949)
Jazz Legato (1938)
Jazz Pizzicato (1938)
Love May Come and Love May Go (1935)
Lullaby of the Drums (1970)
March of the Two Left Feet (1970)
Melody on Two Notes (1966)
Mother's Whistler (1940)
The Music in My Heart (1935)
An Old Fashioned Song (196-)
Old MacDonald Had a Farm (1947)
The Penny Whistle Song (1951)
The Phantom Regiment (1951)
Piece for Rolf (1961)
Plink, Plank, Plunk! (1951)
Promenade (1945)
Sandpaper Ballet (1954)
Saraband (1948)
Scottish Suite (1954)
The Bluebells of Scotland
Turn Ye To Me
Second Regiment Connecticut National Guard March (1973)
Serenata (1947)
Sleigh Ride (1948)
Song of Jupiter (1951)
Song of the Bells (1953)
Suite of Carols for Strings (1955)
Suite of Carols for Brass (1955)
Suite of Carols for Woodwinds (1955)
Summer Skies (1953)
The Syncopated Clock (1945)
Ticonderoga March (1939)
To a Wild Rose (1970) (Edward MacDowell)
A Trumpeter's Lullaby (1949)
The Typewriter (1950)
You Can Always Tell a Harvard Man (1962)
Waltz Around the Scale (1970)
The Waltzing Cat (1950)
Wedding March for Jane and Peter (1972)
What's the Use of Love? (1935)
The Whistling Kettle (1966)
Woodbury Fanfare (1959)​
[ Tune list blatantly copied & pasted off Wikipedia Dot Org. ]

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*4-9-2010.*


Song Of The Day = The Girl I Left Behind Me. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*4-10-2010.*

Song Of The Day = Jazz Pizzicato. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*4-11-2010.*

Song Of The Day = Jazz Legato. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*4-12-2010.*

Song Of The Day = The Girl In Satin. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*4-13-2010.*

Song Of The Day = Buglers Holiday. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*4-14-2010.*

Song Of The Day = Be Our Guest. 

Graham Cole & Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*4-15-2010.*

Song Of The Day = Under The Sea. 

Graham Cole & Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## scrapngen

Moving to Disney, are we??


----------



## AwayWeGo

*It's Nice Having A Helper.*




scrapngen said:


> Moving to Disney, are we?


Coming up with more Leroy Anderson tunes via U-Tube got increasingly difficult, so I let the marathon of those come to an end.   

Meanwhile, my grandson enjoys helping with the _Song Of The Day_ when he's over here, & he currently favors tunes from Disney movies that he likes.  Yesterday's & today's are his suggestions. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*4-16-2010.*

Song Of The Day = Midway March. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*4-17-2010.*

Song Of The Day = March From "1941"

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*4-18-2010.*

Song Of The Day = Mercy, Mercy. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*4-19-2010.*

Song Of The Day = Phineas & Ferb Theme Song. 

-- Graham Cole & Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## scrapngen

Made me laugh w/out actually going to the song. My girls LOVE Phineas and Ferb, and I have to say - some of it grows on you!

Any series that has a platypus as a pet/secret agent has my vote! Not to mention that my girls know what a title sequence is, among other random things  

Great assistant you have, Alan! Way to go, Graham


----------



## AwayWeGo

*4-20-2010.*

Song Of The Day = Jive Talkin'

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*4-21-2010.*

Song Of The Day = The Lost Lady Found. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*4-22-2010.*

Song Of The Day = The Lion Sleeps Tonight. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*4-26-2010.*

Song Of The Day = Slavonic Dance No. 8. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*4-27-2010.*

Song Of The Day = Scherzo (by John Cheetham). 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*4-28-2010.*

Song Of The Day = Java.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*4-29-2010.*

Song Of The Day = Deep In The Heart Of Texas. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*4-30-2010.*

Song Of The Day = Manhattan Spiritual. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*5-1-2010.*

Song Of The Day = Tiptoe Through The Tulips.

-- Graham Cole & Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*5-2-2010.*

Song Of The Day = Fanfare For A New Millennium.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*5-3-2010.*

Song Of The Day = Festive Overture. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*5-4-2010.*

Song Of The Day = The 1st Circle. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*5-5-2010.*

Song Of The Day = Hobbits. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*5-6-2010.*

Song Of The Day = Them Dry Bones. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*5-7-2010.*

Song Of The Day = I Only Have Eyes For You. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*5-10-2010.*

Song Of The Day = Minuetto (by Luigi Boccherini). 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*5-11-2010.*

Song Of The Day = Simply Grand Minuet. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*5-12-2010.*

Song Of The Day = Moondance. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*5-13-2010.*

Song Of The Day = Cheek To Cheek. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*5-14-2010.*

Song Of The Day = Stars & Stripes Forever. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*5-15-2010.*

Song Of The Day = Golliwog's Cakewalk. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*5-16-2010.*

Song Of The Day = Buzz Me, Baby. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Rose Pink

AwayWeGo said:


> Song Of The Day = Buzz Me, Baby.
> 
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


Why, Alan, you made me blush! What would the chief of staff say if she knew?  
--"Baby" Rose Pink


----------



## AwayWeGo

*Extremely Difficult To Fool The Chief Of Staff.*




Rose Pink said:


> What would the chief of staff say if she knew?


Got to get up pretty early in the morning to put anything over on The Chief Of Staff. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*5-17-2010.*

Song Of The Day = Powhatan's Daughter.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*5-18-2010.*

Song Of The Day = Jambalaya. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*5-19-2010.*

Song Of The Day = The Marvelous Toy. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*5-20-2010.*

Song Of The Day = Shaddap You Face. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*5-21-2010.*

Song Of The Day = Love Will Keep Us Together. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*5-23-2010.*

Song Of The Day = Colonel Bogey. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*5-26-2010.*

Song Of The Day = Up A Lazy River. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*5-27-2010.*

Song Of The Day = Mannix. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*5-28-2010.*

Song Of The Day = Those Lazy, Crazy, Hazy Days Of Summer. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*6-2-2010.*

Song Of The Day = Sugar Blues.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*6-3-2010.*

Song Of The Day = Cattle Call. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*6-4-2010.*

Song Of The Day = Robin Hood, Prince Of Thieves.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*6-5-2010.*

Song Of The Day = The Impossible Dream. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*6-6-2010.*

Song Of The Day = Think Of Me.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*6-7-2010.*

Song Of The Day = Wedding Dance.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*6-8-2010.*

Song Of The Day = All That Jazz. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*6-9-2010.*

Song Of The Day = Harlem Nocturne.





-- hotlinked  --​

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*6-10-2010.*

Song Of The Day = This Too Shall Pass.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*6-11-2010.*

Song Of The Day = Swingin' The Blues (also, Dance Of The Gremlins ). 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*6-14-2010.*

Song Of The Day = Time Is Tight.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*6-15-2010.*

Song Of The Day = Valdres. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*6-16-2010.*

Song Of The Day = Standing On The Corner.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*6-17-2010.*

Song Of The Day = Sea Songs. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*6-18-2010.*

Song Of The Day = Il Est Bel Et Bon. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*6-19-2010.*

Song Of The Day = It Was Almost Like A Song. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*6-20-2010.*

Song Of The Day = Unsquare Dance.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*6-25-2010.*

Song Of The Day = Tara's Theme.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*6-26-2010.*

Song Of The Day = Our Director. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*6-27-2010.*

Song Of The Day = Bird's Lament. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*6-28-2010.*

Song Of The Day = In The Still Of The Night.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*6-29-2010.*

Song Of The Day = Salt Peanuts.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*6-30-2010.*

Song Of The Day = On The Street Where You Live. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*7-1-2010.*

Song Of The Day = Music Box Dancer.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*7-2-2010.*

Song Of The Day = The Footlifter.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Lex87

Oh I like that last one!
Thanks!!


----------



## AwayWeGo

*7-3-2010.*

Song Of The Day = 1 Note Samba. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*7-4-2010.*

Song Of The Day = The Stars & Stripes Forever.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*7-5-2010.*

Song Of The Day = 9 To 5.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*7-6-2010.*

Song Of The Day = Sing. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*7-7-2010.*

Song Of The Day = King Of The Road.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*7-8-2010.*

Song Of The Day = American Salute.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*7-9-2010.*

Song Of The Day = Sugar Sugar.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*7-10-2010.*

Song Of The Day = The Twist.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*7-11-2010.*

Song Of The Day = Let's Twist Again.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Rose Pink

Alan, are you feeling twisted lately?


----------



## AwayWeGo

*Feeling Semi-Antsy.*




Rose Pink said:


> Alan, are you feeling twisted lately?


I am feeling impatient for my new prosthetic knee to get completely broken-in & pain-free so I can _Twist Again Like We Did Last Summer._

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*7-12-2010.*

Song Of The Day = Prego Spaghetti Sauce Commercial Music.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Lex87

Ok I obviously need to come back to this thread daily!
Thanks! 



AwayWeGo said:


> Song Of The Day = Prego Spaghetti Sauce Commercial Music.
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*7-13-2010.*

Song Of The Day = Mozart Serenade No. 10 In B-Flat Major, K 361 - 3rd Movement (Adagio).

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*7-14-2010.*

Song Of The Day = The Charleston. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*7-15-2010.*

Song Of The Day = 76 Trombones.   

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*7-16-2010.*

Song Of The Day = Putting On The Ritz.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*7-17-2010.*

Song Of The Day = S'wonderful.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*7-18-2010.*

Song Of The Day = Fat Belly Blues. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*7-19-2010.*

Song Of The Day = The Trolley Song. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*7-20-2010.*

Song Of The Day = Blues For Hughie. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Rose Pink

Alan, when I played the Prego commercial, it got DH's attention.  It sounds so familiar but we couldn't place it.  Even knowing it's a Prego commercial, I can't connect it to that.  Has it been used elsewhere?


----------



## AwayWeGo

*That's Italian !*




Rose Pink said:


> Alan, when I played the Prego commercial, it got DH's attention.  It sounds so familiar but we couldn't place it.  Even knowing it's a Prego commercial, I can't connect it to that.  Has it been used elsewhere?


I only know it as the spaghetti sauce song -- a beautiful tune nonetheless.   

I suppose the evocative character of the melody is why the ad producers selected that particular music.  

I don't care.  I like it anyway, even though it makes me want to go out & buy their spaghetti sauce. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Elan

Rose Pink said:


> Alan, when I played the Prego commercial, it got DH's attention.  It sounds so familiar but we couldn't place it.  Even knowing it's a Prego commercial, I can't connect it to that.  Has it been used elsewhere?



  If it's the same song....

http://www.campbellsoup.com/webcast/prego/default.asp?cpovisq=&vid=1


----------



## AwayWeGo

*7-21-2010.*

Song Of The Day = Caravan. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*8-2-2010.*

Song Of The Day = The Mad Major. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*8-3-2010.*

Song Of The Day = Sabre & Spurs. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*8-4-2010.*

Song Of The Day = The Black Horse Troop.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*8-5-2010.*

Song Of The Day = Olympia Hippodrome. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*8-6-2010.*

Song Of The Day = Washington & Lee Swing. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*8-7-2010.*

Song Of The Day = Yakety Sax. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*8-8-2010.*

Song Of The Day = Both Sides Now. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*8-9-2010.*

Song Of The Day = Handel In The Strand.  

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*8-10-2010.*

Song Of The Day = Sentimentale. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*8-11-2010.*

Song Of The Day = Infernal Dance Of King Kashchei. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## SueDonJ

AwayWeGo said:


> Song Of The Day = Both Sides Now.
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​



Alan, this is beautiful.  I checked them out and just ordered their Christmas CD from Amazon.  Thanks!


----------



## AwayWeGo

*You Typed A Mouthful.*




SueDonJ said:


> Alan, this is beautiful.  I checked them out and just ordered their Christmas CD from Amazon.  Thanks!


Three talented guy singers & 1 talented girl singer & some fine vocal arranging, plus extremely artistic studio overdubbing. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*8-12-2010.*

Song Of The Day = Chorale & Alleluia. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*8-13-2010.*

Song Of The Day = Alleluia.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*8-14-2010.*

Song Of The Day = My Life. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*8-15-2010.*

Song Of The Day = Goofus. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*8-16-2010.*

Song Of The Day = You Can't Roller Skate In A Buffalo Herd. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*8-17-2010.*

Song Of The Day = Prelude No. 1 In C Major (Bach).

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*8-18-2010.*

Song Of The Day = Boogie Woogie.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*8-19-2010.*

Song Of The Day = Ave Maria (Bach-Gounoud).  

Click here for the accompaniment alone, which J.S. Bach wrote about 147 years before Charles Gounod discovered how beautiful it would be as accompaniment for a setting of _Ave Maria_.  (Bach's music is transporting.  Try to ignore the incongruous U-Tube video.)

Music hath charms to sooth the savage breast. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*8-20-2010.*

Song Of The Day = Willow, Willow. 

_The poor soul sat sighing by a sycamore tree,
Sing willow, willow, willow,
With his hand in his bosom & his head upon his knee,
O willow willow willow shall be my garland.

Sing all a green willow, willow, willow, willow;
Aye me the green willow must be my garland!

He sighed to his singing, & made a great moan,
Sing willow, willow, willow;
I am dead to all pleasure, my true love she is gone.
O willow willow willow shall be my garland.

Take this for my farewell & latest adieu,
Sing willow, willow, willow;
Write this on my tomb, that in love I was true.
O willow willow willow shall be my garland...​_-- source --​
-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*8-21-2010.*

Song Of The Day = The Dam Busters. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*8-22-2010.*

Song Of The Day = España.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*8-23-2010.*

Song Of The Day = Connecticut Half Time. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*8-26-2010.*

Song Of The Day = Away Without Leave. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*8-27-2010.*

Song Of The Day = Lt. Kije (excerpt*,* trumpet & piano). 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*8-28-2010.*

Song Of The Day = Hands Across The Sea. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*8-29-2010.*

Song Of The Day = So Rare.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*8-30-2010.*

Song Of The Day = Esprit De Corps. 

I cannot resist the temptation to add some commentary about today's Song Of The Day.  It is a concert march (as distinct from a street march) -- i.e., it was written as a concert number in march form rather than as a march tune for actual parade-style marching.  

The corps referred to in the title is the United States Marine Corps, & the piece is a musical tribute to the marines _and_ to the U.S. Marine Band, Washington DC.  

Every time I have played the piece & whenever I've heard it performed (live or via recording), I get the feeling that it is just about to break out at any time into the familiar strains of some part of the Marines Hymn -- you know, _From The Halls Of Montezuma To The Shores Of Tripoli_, etc. -- except that it never quite does, & it's always just about to.  In that respect, the piece is extremely witty in addition to all its other outstanding qualities. 

The composer dedicated _Esprit De Corps_ to Col. John Bourgeois, now retired, who was leader & commander of the U.S. Marine Band.  Instead of writing a conventional dedication (i.e., This Piece Is Dedicated To Col. John Bourgeois USMC, blah blah blah), the composer embedded the dedication in the tempo marking at the opening of the piece -- _tempo de Bourgeois_.  

When Col. Bourgeois was newly retired from the Marine Band, he guest-conducted the City Of Fairfax Band in a performance of Esprit De Corps.  At rehearsal before the performance, Col. Bourgeois led us in a successful run-through of the piece, then said, "Very good.  That was _almost_ tempo di Bourgeois."

_Full Disclosure*:*_  The recording at the U-Tube link above was not done by the City Of Fairfax Band. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*8-31-2010.*

Song Of The Day = Dragnet.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*9-1-2010.*

Song Of The Day = Frenesi. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*9-2-2010.*

Song Of The Day = Baba Yaga.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*9-3-2010.*

Song Of The Day = Chester.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*9-4-2010.*

Song Of The Day = Tin Roof Blues. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*9-5-2010.*

Song Of The Day = Fanfare Boogie. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*9-6-2010.*

Song Of The Day = The Gallant 7th. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*9-7-2010.*

Song Of The Day = The Melody Shop. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*9-8-2010.*

Song Of The Day = The Gladiator. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*9-9-2010.*

Song Of The Day = Singing The Blues.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*9-10-2010.*

Song Of The Day = I Don't Know Why You Don't Want Me.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*9-11-2010.*

Song Of The Day = eBay. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*9-12-2010.*

Song Of The Day = Teddy Bears Picnic.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*9-13-2010.*

Song Of The Day = Toccata & Fugue In D Minor. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*9-14-2010.*

Song Of The Day = Blue Rondo A La Turk. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*9-15-2010.*

Song Of The Day = National Emblem. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*9-16-2010.*

Song Of The Day = Flat Baroque.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*9-21-2010.*

Song Of The Day = Old Cape Cod. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*9-22-2010.*

Song Of The Day = Lights Out.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*9-23-2010.*

Song Of The Day = Only You. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*9-24-2010.*

Song Of The Day = Jig. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Rose Pink

AwayWeGo said:


> Song Of The Day = Only You.
> 
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


Awww, cute pictures!


----------



## AwayWeGo

*9-25-2010.*

Song Of The Day = Song Of The Blacksmith. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*9-26-2010.*

Song Of The Day = Do Re Mi. 

-- Graham Cole & Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*9-27-2010.*

Song Of The Day = Texarkana Baby. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*9-28-2010.*

Song Of The Day = Beguine For Band. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*9-29-2010.*

Song Of The Day = The Pathfinder Of Panama. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*9-30-2010.*

Song Of The Day = Clarinet Polka.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*10-1-2010.*

Song Of The Day = The Pink Panther.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*10-2-2010.*

Song Of The Day = Peter Gunn. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*10-3-2010.*

Song Of The Day = Psalm XIX. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*10-4-2010.*

Song Of The Day = Bones Trombone.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*10-5-2010.*

Song Of The Day = Hands Across The Sea.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*10-6-2010.*

Song Of The Day = What I Did For Love.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*10-7-2010.*

Song Of The Day = Rumble. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*10-8-2010.*

Song Of The Day = In The Misty Moonlight.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*10-9-2010.*

Song Of The Day = In The Still Of The Night.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*10-10-2010.*

Song Of The Day = Pavanne.  

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*10-11-2010.*

Song Of The Day = Abracadabra.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*10-12-2010.*

Song Of The Day = Bravura. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*10-13-2010.*

Song Of The Day = The Klaxon. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*10-14-2010.*

Song Of The Day = Working In A Coal Mine. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*10-15-2010.*

Song Of The Day = Heart.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*10-16-2010.*

Song Of The Day = Jurassic Park Theme.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*10-17-2010.*

Song Of The Day = España Cañí.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*10-18-2010.*

Song Of The Day = Baroque & Blue. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*10-19-2010.*

Song Of The Day = Gandalf.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*10-20-2010.*

Song Of The Day = Love, Look Away. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*10-21-2010.*

Song Of The Day = God Save The Queen. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*10-22-2010.*

Song Of The Day = Dixie Lily. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*10-23-1010.*

Song Of The Day = Officer Of The Day.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*10-24-2010.*

Song Of The Day = The Walking Frog. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*10-25-2010.*

Song Of The Day = 1 Mint Julep.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*10-26-2010.*

Song Of The Day = Nimrod. 

Bonus Extra = choral setting of the same piece.  

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*10-27-2010.*

Song Of The Day = Sax Alley.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*10-28-2010.*

Song Of The Day = Misty.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*10-29-2010.*

Song Of The Day = Tromboneology. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*10-30-2010.*

Song Of The Day = Little Star.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*10-31-2010.*

Song Of The Day = In The Mood.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-1-2010.*

Song Of The Day = Come Softly To Me.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-2-2010.*

Song Of The Day = Faster Horses. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-3-2010.*

Song Of The Day = Now You Has Jazz.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Rose Pink

AwayWeGo said:


> Song Of The Day = Now You Has Jazz.
> 
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


I need my diet Mountain Dew Code Red before I can get jazzed.


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-4-2010.*

Song Of The Day = Chicken Run.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-5-2010.*

Song Of The Day = Only You.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-6-2010.*

Song Of The Day = Little Darlin'.  

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-7-2010.*

Song Of The Day = Riders For The Flag.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-8-2010.*

Song Of The Day = Peacherine Rag.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Rose Pink

That was entertaining!


----------



## MULTIZ321

Alan,

I wasn't familiar with Scott Joplin's Peacherine Rag.

After listening to the link you posted - I listened to another version from the choices in the Left column.

While listening to the second version, I noticed another link to the same version of the link you posted. Only it had been posted by another person - and had over 420,000 views.  The version you posted had many fewer views - less than 50 as I recall.

At any rate, thanks for the musical levity.

Richard


----------



## AwayWeGo

*Ragtime Music.*




MULTIZ321 said:


> I wasn't familiar with Scott Joplin's Peacherine Rag.


Before there was jazz, there was ragtime -- a wholly original American musical form whose heyday was from 1897 to 1918. Ragtime's popularity faded when jazz took hold. But ragtime never completely disappeared, nor did jazz ever lose its historical kinship with ragtime. The defining characteristic of ragtime music is its special variety of syncopation -- what Scott Joplin called _that weird & intoxicating effect_ -- in which melodic accents occur between the steady beats of the accompaniment. The result is a melody that seems to be getting ahead of the beat sometimes & just as often seems like it's falling behind, as the tune emphasizes notes both anticipating & then lagging the music's pulse in ragged fashion. The apt phrase “ragged time” -- describing the creative mismatch between steady pulse on the 1 hand (on piano, usually the left) & the syncopated melody on the other (right) hand -- soon got shortened to “ragtime.” Ragtime's origins are closely associated with the piano, but not exclusively. Famed trombonist Arthur Pryor (1870-1942) left the Sousa band in 1903 & formed not only his own touring band, but also his own small orchestra exclusively for recording in New York City & Camden NJ. Pryor's ensemble recordings helped spread the popularity of ragtime, & his recording library of sheet music, thought to have been destroyed in the 1920s, was rediscovered in 1985 -- a treasure trove of ragtime gems in a heap of what the owner thought was old scrap paper. 

_Full Disclosure*:*_  The above was cribbed from Fairfax Band concert program notes from March 28, 2009. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-9-2010.*

Song Of The Day = Glitter & Be Gay. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-10-2010.*

Song Of The Day = Sing.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-11-2010.*

Song Of The Day = Glitter & Be Gay.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-12-2010.*

Song Of The Day = The Fingerbreaker.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## dioxide45

Rose Pink said:


> That was entertaining!





MULTIZ321 said:


> Alan,
> 
> I wasn't familiar with Scott Joplin's Peacherine Rag.
> 
> After listening to the link you posted - I listened to another version from the choices in the Left column.
> 
> While listening to the second version, I noticed another link to the same version of the link you posted. Only it had been posted by another person - and had over 420,000 views.  The version you posted had many fewer views - less than 50 as I recall.
> 
> At any rate, thanks for the musical levity.
> 
> Richard



Holy crap! People do read this thread? I just ignored it for a long time, then looked at it to just see a daily post by Alan every single day for over a year. Just thought he was trying to run up his post count or something.


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-13-2010.*

Song Of The Day = Big D.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*What?  You Mean People Actually Listen To The Song Of The Day?  Who'd A-Thunk?*




dioxide45 said:


> People do read this thread? I just ignored it for a long time, then looked at it to just see a daily post by Alan every single day for over a year.


No one was more surporised than I to discover that the _Song Of The Day_ has attracted a (small) following here & over on FaceBook.  (Original TUG-BBS thread title is _FaceBook Song Of The Day_ -- same daily tune both places, usually but not always originating on FaceBook then getting copied here.) 

Both sites occasionally generate some commentary on particular numbers.  The maestro, for example, recently added to the FaceBook discussion about back-to-back _Songs Of The Day_ sung by Kristin Chenoweth, a favorite of the maestro's who is now a favorite of mine also.  


dioxide45 said:


> Just thought he was trying to run up his post count or something.


That train has left the station. 

But the number is lots smaller when you filter out not only the _Songs Of The Day_ but also the various TUG-BBS duplications & repetitions -- e.g. *. . .*

_Buy Timeshares Resale, Save Thousands 

ROFR *=* ROFL 

Get Up To 5 "Additional Users" On RCI Points Account 

RTU *=* Easiest Exit Strategy In All Of Timesharing 

Nothing That The Timeshare Companies Sell At Full Freight Is Worth The Money 

RCI Can Do No Wrong  

There Is No Such Thing As A New Timeshare -- All Timeshares Are Used-Used-Used

Click Here For A Hypothetical Nightmare Scenario Of Timeshare Hornswoggles & Bamboozles

Is This A Great Country Or What ?

Etc._ 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-14-2010.*

Song Of The Day = The Purple Pageant.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-15-2010.*

Song Of The Day = Bad, Bad Leroy Brown.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-16-2010.*

Song Of The Day = Wonderful Day.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-17-2010.*

Song Of The Day = Chaconne. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-18-2010.*

Song Of The Day = Intermezzo.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-19-2010.*

Song Of The Day = March.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## 3kids4me

Has Georgy Girl been done yet?  One of my old time faves:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c-GApOqzgWM


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-20-2010.*

Song Of The Day = I Only Want To Be With You.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-21-2010.*

Song Of The Day = A Walk In The Black Forest.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*Good Tune.*




3kids4me said:


> Has Georgy Girl been done yet?


I don't think so. 

Nice addition.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Rose Pink

I didn't know that was the name of that tune!


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-22-2010.*

Song Of The Day = The Poor People Of Paris.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-23-2010.*

Song Of The Day = Wedding Dance.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-24-2010.*

Song Of The Day = Born To Be With You. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-25-2010.*

Song Of The Day = Bird's Lament. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-26-2010.*

Song Of The Day = Funkytown.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-27-2010.*

Song Of The Day = Love Is Blue.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Rose Pink

AwayWeGo said:


> Song Of The Day = Love Is Blue.
> 
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


Bringing back the memories of my younger days.....I can hear some of the lyrics in my head.


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-28-2010.*

Song Of The Day = The Halls Of Ivy.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-29-2010.*

Song Of The Day = Baby Elephant Walk.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-30-2010.*

Song Of The Day = They Were You.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*12-1-2010.*

Song Of The Day = In The Bleak Midwinter.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*12-2-2010.*

Song Of The Day = Joy.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*12-3-2010.*

Song Of The Day = He Shall Feed His Flock Like A Shepherd.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*12-4-2010.*

Song Of The Day = Firebird Finale.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*12-5-2010.*

Song Of The Day = Swan Lake Scene.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*12-6-2010.*

Song Of The Day = Funiculi, Funicula. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*12-7-2010.*

Song Of The Day = Chanson d'Amour.  

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*12-8-2010.*

Song Of The Day = Since I Don't Have You.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*12-9-2010.*

Song Of The Day = Snowbird.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*12-10-2010.*

Song Of The Day = Theme From A Summer Place.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Rose Pink

AwayWeGo said:


> Song Of The Day = Theme From A Summer Place.
> 
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


Too funny since the day is cold, gray, and rainy here.  Not at all summery.


----------



## Rose Pink

AwayWeGo said:


> Song Of The Day = Snowbird.
> 
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


One of the best voices, ever!


----------



## AwayWeGo

*12-11-2010.*

Song Of The Day = Because They're Young. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*12-12-2010.*

Song Of The Day = Merry Christmas.  

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*12-13-2010.*

Song Of The Day = Egyptian Fantasy. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*12-14-2010.*

Song Of The Day = 1 O'Clock Jump.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*12-15-2010.*

Song Of The Day = That Old Black Magic.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*12-16-2010.*

Song Of The Day = Sir Duke.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Rose Pink

AwayWeGo said:


> Song Of The Day = Sir Duke.
> 
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


Such a toe-tapping tune.  Thanks, Alan.  I needed this pick-me-up today.
And thanks, also, for the "Time to Say Goodbye" link.  That was very beautiful.


----------



## AwayWeGo

*12-17-2010.*

Song Of The Day = Sex & The City.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*12-18-2010.*

Song Of The Day = Christmas Time Is Here.    

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*12-19-2010.*

Song Of The Day = Jingle Bell Rock. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*12-20-2010.*

Song Of The Day = Riu Riu Chiu.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*12-21-2010.*

Song Of The Day = Shepherd's Pipe Carol. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*12-22-2010.*

Song Of The Day = Jingle Bells (by the Singing Dogs). 





-- hotlinked --​
Click here for an Atlantic Magazine article titled How "Jingle Bells" by the Singing Dogs Changed Music Forever.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*12-23-2010.*

Song Of The Day = Gloria.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*12-24-2010.*

Song Of The Day = You're A Mean 1, Mr. Grinch. 

-- Graham Cole & Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*12-25-2010.*

Song Of The Day = Glory To God In The Highest. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Rose Pink

AwayWeGo said:


> Song Of The Day = Glory To God In The Highest.
> 
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


Beautiful.  Thank you, Alan, for a perfect Christmas gift.


----------



## AwayWeGo

*12-26-2010.*

Song Of The Day = The Echo Carol.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*12-27-2010.*

Song Of The Day = The Toy Trumpet.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*12-28-2010.*

Song Of The Day = Honey Babe.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*12-29-2010.*

Song Of The Day = Let All Mortal Flesh Keep Silence. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*12-30-1010.*

Song Of The Day = New Day.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*12-31-2010.*

Song Of The Day = What Are You Doing New Year's Eve?

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## MULTIZ321

AwayWeGo said:


> Song Of The Day = What Are You Doing New Year's Eve?
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​



Alan,

 This Carpenter Video was disconcerting to watch - there was a disconnect between the Audio and Video for the whole clip. Was it just me?

Best wishes for the New Year!

Richard


----------



## AwayWeGo

*Disconnected Is As Disconnected Does.*




MULTIZ321 said:


> This Carpenter Video was disconcerting to watch - there was a disconnect between the Audio and Video for the whole clip. Was it just me?


Not sure it was just you -- if it looked disconnected to you, than chances are it does have some kind of disconnect. 

I did not notice.  That's because I mostly just listen.

Happy New year to you -- all the best throughout 2011. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## MULTIZ321

Alan ,

By the way - I love the extra treats I often get by serendipity when I listen to your posts of the Song of the Day.  I usually scan their other Suggestions of songs and artists that are posted on the right hand side of the YouTube page while I'm listening to your post.

While listening to a "New Day" - I discovered a version of "O Holy Night" by Nat King Cole and from there another version of "O Holy Night" recorded in French by Enrico Caruso in 1916. Truly beautiful.

Thanks again for your eclectic postings that for me often lead to other wonderful listening too.

Richard


----------



## AwayWeGo

*Eclectic Is As Eclectic Does.*




MULTIZ321 said:


> Alan ,
> 
> By the way - I love the extra treats I often get by serendipity when I listen to your posts of the Song of the Day.  I usually scan their other Suggestions of songs and artists that are posted on the right hand side of the YouTube page while I'm listening to your post.
> 
> While listening to a "New Day" - I discovered a version of "O Holy Night" by Nat King Cole and from there another version of "O Holy Night" recorded in French by Enrico Caruso in 1916. Truly beautiful.
> 
> Thanks again for your eclectic postings that for me often lead to other wonderful listening too.
> 
> Richard


Thanks, Richard, for all your kind words.  I am glad that the _Song Of The Day_ has attracted a (modest) following, here & on FaceBook, where it started.  (Some of my FaceBook friends have started sending in their own _Songs Of The Day_.)  

Eclectic is right.  I think the only genre (if you can call it that) that I have skipped is rap & hippity-hop -- not that there's anything wrong with those (other than vulgarity & misogyny & glorification of gansta culture, etc.).

On December 5, at the _Jazzier Christmas_ recital by the Legacy Brass (with Uncle Alan subbing on horn), we played a bossa nova version of O Holy Night -- very spiritual & not at all irreverent despite its radically non-traditional treatment.  

_Song Of The Day_ selections are guided by the opening sentence of the late & lamented Schickele Mix radio show -- _Dedicated To The Proposition That All Musics Are Created Equal, Or (As Duke Ellington Put It) If It Sounds Good It Is Good_. 

_New Day_ BTW is so special to me that for a long time I did not want to use it as a mere _Song Of The Day_.  The version I used for that purpose is the original, which I had never heard of till the composer's brother left a comment on Mox Nix Blog about my entry on _New Day_.  Mox Nix Blog BTW consists of recycled TUG-BBS entries.  It was established with the idea in mind that possibly I could phase out my gross misuse of TUG-BBS for all sorts of personal non-timeshare entries by putting those on Mox Nix Blog instead.  But I have never caught on to the mechanics of operating & "moderating" Mox Nix Blog, so I just keep on indulging my bad habits right here at TUG-BBS. 

Click here for a 3-year-old TUG-BBS entry about the Kings Singers version of _New Day_.  Click here for a U-Tube recording of that version.  

Have an outstandingly Happy New Year -- & keep clicking on the _Song Of The Day_.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*1-1-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Auld Lang Syne.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*1-16-2011.*

Song Of The Day = The Golden Vanity. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*1-17-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Star Wars Imperial March.

-- Graham Cole & Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*1-18-2011.*

By special request *. . .* 

Song Of The Day = Moonlight In Vermont.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## MULTIZ321

AwayWeGo said:


> By special request *. . .*
> 
> Song Of The Day = Moonlight In Vermont.
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​



 Thanks Alan.


Richard


----------



## AwayWeGo

*1-19-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Calling The Cavalry (from Symphony Of The Superhero). 

_Note*:*_  The soloist's grandparents, ronandjoan, are TUG members & TUG-BBS participants.  Also, check out the soloist's web site.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## scrapngen

AwayWeGo said:


> Song Of The Day = Calling The Cavalry (from Symphony Of The Superhero).
> 
> _Note*:*_  The soloist's grandparents, ronandjoan, are TUG members & TUG-BBS participants.  Also, check out the soloist's web site.
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​



Wow!! Thanks so much, Alan, and hurrah for the next/next generation or Tuggers  

Ron and Joan, she's really something!


----------



## Rose Pink

That is so cool!


----------



## AwayWeGo

*1-20-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Pavane.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*1-21-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Canadian Sunset.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*1-22-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Suddenly There's A Valley.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Rose Pink

AwayWeGo said:


> Song Of The Day = Pavane.
> 
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


Thank you. That was beautiful.


----------



## AwayWeGo

*1-23-2011.*

Song Of The Day = For The Beauty Of The Earth.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*Beautiful Is As Beautiful Does.*




Rose Pink said:


> Thank you. That was beautiful.


Don't thank me. 

Thank Gabriel Fauré. 




-- hotlinked --​
-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*1-24-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Bali Hai. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*1-25-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Quando, Quando, Quando.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*1-26-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Hey There.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*1-28-2011.*

Song Of The Day = The Rifle Regiment.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*1-29-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Mercy, Mercy, Mercy.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*1-30-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Roman Carnival Overture.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*1-31-2011.*

Song Of The Day = National Fencibles.  

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## sparkmanmendy

i love the choir in the church on christmas evening's


----------



## AwayWeGo

*2-1-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Stewball.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*2-2-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Morning Dance.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*2-3-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Jump Jive & Wail.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*2-4-2011.*


Song Of The Day = Sing Sing Sing.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*2-5-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Unsquare Dance.

_NOTE*:*_  This is an encore presentation.  Click here for the earlier version -- same tune, but with dancers.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*2-6-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Magic Moments.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*2-7-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Blackbird.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Rose Pink

AwayWeGo said:


> Song Of The Day = Blackbird.
> 
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


Thank you.


----------



## AwayWeGo

*Credit Where Credit Is Due.*




Rose Pink said:


> Thank you.


Don't thank me. 

Thank The King's Singers.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*2-8-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Chant Of The Wanderer. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*2-9-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Colonial Song.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*2-10-2011.*

Song Of The Day = 9 to 5.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*2-11-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Gravy Waltz.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*2-12-2011.*

Song Of The Day = 8 Russian Folk Songs. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*2-13-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Rondeau From Abdelazar.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*2-14-2011.*

Song Of The Day = It's Impossible.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*2-15-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Rock The Boat.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*2-16-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Fallout.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*2-17-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Rainy Days & Mondays. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*2-18-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Time Is Tight.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*2-19-2011.*

Song Of The Day = The Federal.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*2-20-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Working My Way Back To You.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*2-21-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Green Bushes.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*2-22-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Blithe Bells.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*2-23-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Bless The Beasts & The Children.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*2-24-2011.*

Song Of The Day = The Magic Trumpet.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*2-25-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Pick Up The Pieces.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*2-26-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Mouse Hunt.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*2-27-201.*

Song Of The Day = Dream March & Circus Music.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*2-28-2001.*

Song Of The Day = Unforgettable.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*3-1-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Green Onions.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*3-2-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Dueling Banjos.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*3-3-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Jubilant Overture.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*3-4-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Spare Time.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*3-5-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Could I Have This Dance.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*3-6-2011.*

Song Of The Day = The Peanut Vendor.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*3-7-2010.*

Song Of The Day = Bonaparte's Retreat.

( Click here to listen to what Aaron Copland did with that tune. ) 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*3-8-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Lazy Mary.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*3-9-2010.*

Song Of The Day = Wild Weekend.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*3-15-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Mock Morris.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*3-16-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Pasquinade.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*3-17-2011.*

Song Of The Day = St. Louis Blues March.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*3-18-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Parade Of The Charioteers.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*3-19-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Joanna.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*3-20-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Moto Perpetuo.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## MULTIZ321

AwayWeGo said:


> Song Of The Day = Moto Perpetuo.
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​



Wow! Simply amazing.  Two great talents.


Richard


----------



## AwayWeGo

*Circular Breathing.*




MULTIZ321 said:


> Wow! Simply amazing.  Two great talents.


Of those 2 performers, the American is such a well known jazz talent that people may not know what an outstanding classical trumpeter he is. 

Both virtuoso performances feature circular breathing.  The performer takes air in through the nose while continuing the airflow out through the instrument, using air already in the oral cavity, all the while keeping the music going without interruption -- a neat trick if you can do it.  (I can't -- & I don't know anybody who can.) 

Circular breathing is difficult enough all by itself.  Doing it in the process of virtuosos trumpet playing is amazing. 

The 1st time I heard the Wynton Marsalis performance of that piece, the realization hit me that whenever I listen to singers or wind instrument performers, I just naturally expect phrasing based on the performer's need to breathe now & then -- so much so that it's truly odd to hear trumpet or clarinet or saxophone or flute music (etc.) just go on & on entirely without pause, as on violins or pianos or organs. 

A _Song Of The Day_ from several months back featured a clarinetist playing the same tune.  Seeing the performer in action while hearing it makes the performance no less amazing.  

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*3-21-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Saxema.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*3-22-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Perpetuum Mobile.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*3-23-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Dooji Wooji.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*3-24-2011.*

Song Of The Day = The Fugitive.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*3-25-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Topsy.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*3-26-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Canzona Bergamasca.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*3-27-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Satin Doll.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*3-28-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Stompin' At The Savoy.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*3-29-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Maniac's Ball.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*3-30-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Big Noise From Winnetka.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*3-31-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Close Encounters Of The 3rd Kind.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Rose Pink

That movie always makes me hungry for mashed potatoes.


----------



## AwayWeGo

*4-1-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Bugler's Holiday.  

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*4-2-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Sweet Happy Life.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*4-3-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Midnight Sun.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*4-4-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Sea Cruise.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*4-5-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Danzon Cubano.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*4-6-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Fantasia On The Dargason.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*4-7-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Rocky Top.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*4-8-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Yiddish Dances.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## MuranoJo

AwayWeGo said:


> Song Of The Day = Rocky Top.
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​



I love this song--and really enjoy the banjo and mandolin fancy fingers. 
Wish I could play the banjo, but, heck, even the guitar is a challenge to me.


----------



## AwayWeGo

*4-9-2011.*

Song Of The Day = I'm Gonna Sit Right Down & Write Myself A Letter.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*4-10-2011.*

Song Of The Day = The Shoop Shoop Song.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*4-11-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Coat Of Arms.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*4-12-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Busted.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*4-13-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Handel In The Strand.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*4-14-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Black Jack.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*4-15-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Shenandoah.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## scrapngen

AwayWeGo said:


> Song Of The Day = Shenandoah.
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​




Thank you, Alan, for this!! I've never really listened to Tennessee Ernie Ford before - now I'm a fan! What a beautiful voice, and lovely rendition of one of my favorite folk songs!


----------



## MuranoJo

I had the pleasure to actually meet Tennessee in a flight from Seattle to BOI  one late night, probably just a few years before his passing.  It was a small plane, and he was most gracious to all of the fans on board.  

At one time, he supposedly had a cabin North of Boise, on the way to the Sawtooth Mtns. area.


----------



## AwayWeGo

*4-16-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Baubles, Bangles & Beads.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*4-17-2011.*

Song Of The Day = The Gridiron Club March.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*4-23-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Dominique.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## MULTIZ321

AwayWeGo said:


> Song Of The Day = Dominique.
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​



Number One Songs - Dominique and the Singing Nun Flies One By Louie Louie

Richard


----------



## AwayWeGo

*4-24-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Salvation Is Created.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*4-25-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Zacatecas.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*4-26-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Fanfare For The New Millennium.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*4-27-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Don't Think Twice, It's All Right.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*4-28-2011.*

Song Of The Day = La Peri Fanfare.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*5-3-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Misty.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*5-4-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Skokiaan.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*5-5-2011.*

Song Of The Day = You Make My Pants Want To Get Up & Dance.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*5-6-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Gumsuckers March.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*5-7-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Sing, Sing, Sing.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*5-8-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Harlem Nocturne.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*5-9-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Opus 1.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*5-10-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Choo Choo Ch'boogie.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*5-11-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Sleepwalk.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*5-12-2011.*

Song Of The Day = In The Mood.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*5-13-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Summertime, Summertime.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*5-14-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Those Lazy, Hazy, Crazy Days Of Summer.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*5-15-2011.*




AwayWeGo said:


> Song Of The Day = Theme From A Summer Place.


Song Of The Day = Theme From A Summer Place.

_Full Disclosure*:*_ This is an encore Song Of The Day selection from 12-10-2010 -- so good it needs to be heard again.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*5-16-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Summer Breeze.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*5-17-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Summer Wind.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*5-18-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Morgen.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*5-19-2011.*

Song Of The Day = L-O-V-E.

Click here for an interesting & entertaining article about the song & its co-writer, Milt Gabler. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*Choo Choo Ch'Boogie.*




AwayWeGo said:


> Song Of The Day = Choo Choo Ch'boogie.


Click here for an interesting & entertaining article about the song & its producer, Milt Gabler. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*5-20-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Smokey Mokes.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*5-21-2011.*

Song Of The Day = From Maine To Oregon.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*5-22-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Paradise.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*5-33-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Rag Polka.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*5-24-2011.*

Song Of The Day = While You See A Chance.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*5-25-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Percolator.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*5-26-2011.*

Song Of The Day = 633 Squadron.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*5-30-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Guadalcanal March.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*5-31-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Bristol Stomp.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*6-4-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Dream A Little Dream Of Me.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*6-5-2011.*

Song Of The Day = In Storm & Sunshine.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*6-6-2011.*

Song Of The Day = The Man With The Golden Arm.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*6-7-2011.*

Song Of The Day = 1 Note Samba.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*6-8-2011.*

Song Of The Day = King Cotton.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*6-9-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Summer In The City.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*6-10-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Mah-Na, Mah-Na.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*6-11-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Slaughter On 10th Avenue.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## MULTIZ321

AwayWeGo said:


> Song Of The Day = Slaughter On 10th Avenue.
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​



Alan,

Thanks for uploading this version.  I enjoyed reading the comments while listening, especially the grammarian discussion of the use of the word "sadly".

Also, I could picture the use of a real gunshot as one of the commenters mentioned in an older version they remember.

Richard


----------



## AwayWeGo

*You're Welcome -- Plus, A Clarification.*




MULTIZ321 said:


> Thanks for uploading this version.  I enjoyed reading the comments while listening, especially the grammarian discussion of the use of the word "sadly".
> 
> Also, I could picture the use of a real gunshot as one of the commenters mentioned in an older version they remember.


Strictly speaking, somebody else did the heavy lifting of uploading the piece to U-Tube.  All I did was put the U-Tube link in a TUG-BBS entry (also in a FaceBook entry). 

My younger son, now pushing 41, always had a special liking for the version recorded by the Boston Pops with Arthur Fiedler conducting.  That makes the piece special to me also, & not just the Pops rendition (with the gunshot in it).  

The Richard Rodgers compositions are greatly enhanced by the Robert Russell Bennett orchestrations -- not just _Slaughter On 10th Avenue_, but _Victory At Sea_ & a slew of the Rodgers & Hammerstein Broadway shows.  

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*6-12-2011.*

Song Of The Day = American Riversongs.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*6-13-2011.*

Song Of The Day = My Cup Runneth Over.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*6-14-2011.*

Song Of The Day = You're A Grand Old Flag.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*6-15-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Just A Little Talk With Jesus.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*6-16-2011.*

Song Of The Day = The Cowboys.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*6-20-2011.*

Song Of The Day = The Pink Panther.

-- Graham Cole & Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*6-23-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Silverado.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*6-24-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Flying Home.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*6-25-2011.*

Song Of The Day = I Got Rhythm.

( Watch -- don't just listen. )

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*6-26-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Tico Tico.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*6-30-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Overture Jubiloso.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*7-1-2011.*

Song Of The Day = My Shepherd Shall Supply My Need.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*7-2-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Olympia Hippodrome.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*7-3-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Beneath The Southern Cross.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*7-4-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Purple Pageant.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*7-5-2011.*

Song Of The Day = The Vanished Army.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*7-6-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Gitarzan.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*7-7-2011.*

Song Of The Day = La Bamba.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*7-8-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Why Can't The English?

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*7-10-2011.*

Song Of The Day = You Can't Sit Down.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*7-11-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Masquerade Waltz.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*7-12-2011.*

Song Of The Day = It's A Grand Night For Singing.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*7-13-2011.*

Song Of The Day = So Rare.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*7-14-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Spanish Flea.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*7-15-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Something Stupid.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*7-16-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Can You Read My Mind?

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*7-17-2011.*

Song Of The Day = 30 Rock.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*7-18-2011.*

Song Of The Day = The Eagle Squadron.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*7-20-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Coat Of Arms.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*7-21-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Solace.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*7-22-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Cherokee.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*7-23-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Prego Spaghetti Sauce Song.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## MULTIZ321

AwayWeGo said:


> Song Of The Day = Prego Spaghetti Sauce Song.
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​



Alan,

Thanks for posting this. Hard to believe this beautiful violin solo was written for a Prego Commercial.  As I was listening to the music, it was interesting reading the comments.  The poster made a lot of people happy.


Richard


----------



## AwayWeGo

*As Duke Ellington Put It, If It Sounds Good It IS Good.*




MULTIZ321 said:


> Hard to believe this beautiful violin solo was written for a Prego Commercial.


Truer words were never typed. 

And it's not only the solo violin.  The clarinet & some other instruments have a go at it, too, amid the lovely orchestral accompaniment. 

In all, it's an extremely nice piece of music -- makes me want to go out & buy some spaghetti sauce just as a gesture of gratitude. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*7-24-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Jive Bunny & The Master Mixers Glenn Miller Medley. 

_Full Disclosure*:*_  When that CD was newish (1981 or so), morning drive-time radio jocks Jackson & Weaver featured cuts from the album on their daily radio show.  (That was when the station still played music.)  I heard it on the way to work & enjoyed the "mix" so much that I bought the CD at Tower Music's big store on Pennsylvania Avenue NW in Washington DC (closed & gone long since).  _Jive Bunny & The Master Mixers_ was the 1st CD I ever bought & I still have it  -- but I don't get it out & play it much, ever since the advent of U-Tube.  So it goes. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*7-25-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Esprit de Corps.

_Note*:*_  Another rendition of this tune was featured as a Song Of The Day last year.  Click here for the entry containing the link from last year, plus some commentary about the tune.  (The longer this string of daily tunes goes on, the more apt it is to include repeats & encore presentations, not that there's anything wrong with those.)  

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*7-26-2011.*

Song Of The Day = 77 Sunset Strip Cha Cha.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*7-27-2011.*

Song Of The Day = King Bombardon March.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*7-28-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Joyce's 71st Regiment.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*7-29-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Blenheim Flourishes.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*7-30-2011.*

Song Of The Day = I Don't Know Why You Don't Want Me.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*7-31-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Easier Said Than Done.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*8-1-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Malcolm Arnold Brass Quintet (3rd movement).

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*8-2-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Early 1 Morning.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*8-3-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Invictus.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*8-4-2011.*

Song Of The Day = False Waltz.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*8-5-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Au Privave.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*8-9-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Carnival Of Venice.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*8-10-2011.*

Song Of The Day = I'm Gonna Sit Right Down & Write Myself A Letter.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*8-11-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Trumpet Tune & Air.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*8-12-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Hallelujah.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*8-13-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Edelweiss. 

The final Broadway song by Rodgers & Hammerstein -- click here for the story.  

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*8-14-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Stewball.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*8-15-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Romanian Folk Dances.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*8-16-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Putting On The Ritz.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*8-17-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Borneo.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*8-18-2011.*

Song(s) Of The Day = Cherish & Windy.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*8-19-2011.*

Song Of The Day = S'wonderful.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*8-20-2011.*

Song Of The Day = San.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*8-21-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Green Onions.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*8-22-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Morning Dance.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*8-23-2011.*

Song Of The Day = NYPD Blue.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## MULTIZ321

AwayWeGo said:


> Song Of The Day = NYPD Blue.
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​



Alan,

I'm curious if you received the PM I sent you a few days ago?


Richard


----------



## AwayWeGo

*After The Ball.*




MULTIZ321 said:


> I'm curious if you received the PM I sent you a few days ago?


Yes -- thanks for reminding me. 

I can remember the time when sheet music for the day's popular tunes was on sale in the variety stores right next to the racks of single records.  

It never occurred to me that sheet music for popular songs would have reached the ranks of the million-sellers back in the era before radio & recordings. 

Who'd a-thunk ? 

Thanks for the informative passage. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*8-24-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Frogs Legs.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*8-25-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Prelude, Siciliano, & Rondo.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*8-27-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Till There Was You.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## dioxide45

Why is the Facebook song of the day on YouTube? Shoudn't it be called the YouTube song of the day?


----------



## AwayWeGo

*Most (But Not All) FaceBook Songs Of The Day Come From U-Tube.*




dioxide45 said:


> Why is the Facebook song of the day on YouTube? Shoudn't it be called the YouTube song of the day?


Shortly after I signed up with FaceBook, I started putting up a Song Of The Day, most often from U-Tube -- practically all but not totally all from U-Tube. 

Before long I decided it would be fun to put those FaceBook Songs Of The Day on TUG-BBS as well.  After that got rolling, I even sent it a TUG-BBS catch-up entry linking older Songs Of The Day from FaceBook that were not yet on TUG-BBS because adding them to TUG-BBS didn't start till later.  (Even though that was only a few weeks later, some of the U-Tube links no longer worked.  That means Song Of The Day is a perishable commodity.  So it goes.)

If you sign up as my FaceBook "friend," then you can listen to the FaceBook Song Of The Day via FaceBook instead of waiting for it to show up on TUG-BBS -- not that there's anything wrong with TUG-BBS. 

Click here for the TUG-BBS entry containing links to the early Songs Of The Day that were on FaceBook only until they showed up here via catch-up posting.  

Meanwhile, I will expand my Song Of The Day horizons & see if I can't come up with more sources than just U-Tube. 

Thanks for the opportunity to clarify. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*8-28-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Rag (from _Suite Of Old American Dances_). 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*8-29-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Western 1 Step (from _Suite Of Old American Dances_).

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*8-30-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Cake Walk (from _Suite Of Old American Dances_).

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*8-31-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Wallflower Waltz (from _Suite Of Old American Dances_). 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*9-1-2011.*

Song Of The Day (dedicated to Rose Pink) = Schottische (from _Suite Of Old American Dances_). 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*9-2-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Serenade (from _Symphonic Songs_). 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Rose Pink

AwayWeGo said:


> Song Of The Day (dedicated to Rose Pink) = Schottische (from _Suite Of Old American Dances_).
> 
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


Thank you, Alan.


----------



## AwayWeGo

*9-3-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Spiritual (from _Symphonic Songs_). 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*9-4-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Celebration (from _Symphonic Songs_). 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*9-5-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Mu-Cha-Cha.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*9-6-2011.*

Song Of The Day = March Of The Women Marines.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*9-7-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Jamaican Rhumba.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*9-8-2011.*

Song Of The Day = The Lord Bless You & Keep You.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*9-9-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Sing Sing Sing.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*9-10-2011.*

Song Of The Day = March Of The Steel Men.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## MULTIZ321

AwayWeGo said:


> Song Of The Day = Sing Sing Sing.
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​



Alan,

Thank you for that version of Sing,Sing,Sing.   The added bonus for me that it was from the Johnny Carson Show with the Doc Severinson Band.

the background info from chickenparm, the person who  uploaded the clip to UTube was great:

"Definitely don't make them like they used to. The old lady was a fan who wrote into Carson complaining that they don't show the band enough. She was on the set when they came back from commercial and he talked to her a few minutes before bringing her over. He was telling her that the band plays for the studio audience the whole commercial break but the folks at home don't get to see that, so he flew her to the show to enjoy the band. Johnny was the man!!"

Thanks again Alan!

Richard


----------



## AwayWeGo

*What A Band !*




MULTIZ321 said:


> The added bonus for me that it was from the Johnny Carson Show with the Doc Severinson Band.


Same  here. 

When Johnny Carson moved the Tonight Show to Burbank CA, he asked Doc to recruit a bunch of big-band all-stars for the band.  The 1st guy Doc recruited was Tommy Newsom. 

"Tommy, I want you to play lead alto sax," Doc said. 

Tommy said, "But, Doc, I don't play alto.  I play tenor sax." 

Doc said, "I know  That why I want you on lead alto. I don't want a lead alto player who sounds like a lead alto player." 

The rest is history.

That nugget, BTW, is from Doc's liner notes to an outstanding CD he recorded, after the Carson show ended, with musicians who played with him in the Tonight Show Band. Tommy was no longer playing, but he got an arranging credit on the CD. [ http://tinyurl.com/3g8bkhx ] 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*9-11-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Americans We.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*9-12-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Hernando's Hideaway.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*9-13-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Moanin'.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*9-14-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Bombasto.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*9-15-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Dream A Little Dream Of Me.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*9-19-2011.*

Song Of The Day = The Klaxon.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*9-20-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Hispanic Dance With A Blue Touch.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*9-21.2011.*

Song Of The Day = Alabama Jubilee.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*9-22-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Javanaise.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*9-23-2011.*

Song Of The Day = White Silver Sands.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*9-24-2011.*

Song Of The Day = The Don't Know.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*9-25-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Rage Over A Lost Penny.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*9-26-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Jooms Jones.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*9-27-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Trumpeter's Prayer.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*9-28-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Double.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*9-29-2011.*

Song Of The Day = I've Got A Gal In Kalamazoo.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*10-2-2011.*

Song Of The Day = The Gambler.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*10-3-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Moto Perpetuo.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*10-4-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Like Young.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*10-5-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Honey, I Blew Up The Kid.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*10-6-2011.*

Song Of The Day = In Storm & Sunshine.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*10-7-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Invictus.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*10-18-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Serenade For 13 Wind Instruments.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*10-19-2011.*

Songs Of The Day (2 songs, 1 link) = Brief Interlude & Veradero.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## harris.margaret9

Those are some amazing songs that you have shared, I didn’t know about some and some I was myself searching around. Thanks for sharing such nice collection of songs.


----------



## AwayWeGo

*You're Welcome.*




harris.margaret9 said:


> Thanks for sharing such nice collection of songs.


It's nice to know people out there are listening. 

Thanks for commenting. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*10-20-2011.*

Song Of The Day = The Official West Point March.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*10-21-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Pirates Of The Caribbean.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*10-22-2011.*

Song Of The Day = St. Louis Blues March.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*10-23-2011.*

Song Of The Day = The Lord Is Good To Me.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*10-27-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Salt Peanuts.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*10-28-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Jazz Me Blues.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*10-29-2010.*

Song Of The Day = North To Alaska.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*10-30-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Ta Ra Ra Boom De Ay.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*10-31-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Samba Del Gringo.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-1-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Walk Like A Man.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-2-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Count Bubba's Revenge.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-3-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Sing, Sang, Sung.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-4-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Hunting Wabbits.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-5-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Under The Wire.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-6-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Too Close For Comfort. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-7-2011.*

Song Of The Day = It Don't Mean A Thing.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-8-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Huckleberry Finn.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-9-2011.*

Song Of The Day = His Honor.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-10-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Saxophobia.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-11-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Salvation Is Created.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-12-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Topsy.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-13-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Salvation Is Created.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-14-2011.*

Song Of The Day = That's How We Roll.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-15-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Dog Trot.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-16-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Play That Funky Music.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-17-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Last Date.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-18-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Boot Scootin' Boogie.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-19-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Lawyers In Love.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-20-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Cyrus The Great.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-21-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Look Sharp, Be Sharp.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-22-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Long Black Veil.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-23-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Themes From The Wizard Of Oz.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*10-24-2011.*

Song Of The Day = We Gather Together To Ask The Lord's Blessing.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## MULTIZ321

AwayWeGo said:


> Song Of The Day = We Gather Together To Ask The Lord's Blessing.
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​



That was beautiful!  Thank you, Alan.


Richard


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-25-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Funk.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-26-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Cripple Creek.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-27-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Jive Talkin'.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-28-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Spinning Wheel.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-29-2011.*

Song Of The Day = The Immovable Do*.

* do, as in _do-re-mi-fa-sol-la-ti-do_ -- not as in Do this or do that.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-30-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Fanfare (from Sinfonietta, by Leoš Janáček).

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*12-1-2011.*

Song Of The Day = La Suerte de los Tontos.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*12-2-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Mr. Anthony's Boogie. 

( _Note*:*_  If I didn't know _Mr. Anthony's Boogie_ so well, I would swear I was hearing the _Bunny Hop_. )

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*12-3-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Ain't No Sunshine.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*12-4-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Comrades Of The Legion.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*12-5-2011.*

Song Of The Day = The Little Clam.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*12-6-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Jingle Bells.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*12-7-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Pie Jesu.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*12-8-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Soul Sacrifice.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*12-9-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Roses De Noel.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*My, That's An Odd Meter.*




AwayWeGo said:


> Song Of The Day = Sleigh Ride.


Click here for a witty & wonderful solo piano performance of _Sleigh Ride_ in an odd meter -- 7/8.  

The eighth-notes (& eighth rests) are all even, so the tune is played in what can be thought of as a lumpy or uneven 3 beats per measure *. . .* 1-&-2-&-3-&-&.

Playing all the eighth-note counts by tapping your toes (or beating drum sticks), it goes *. . .* L-R-L-R-L-R-R.

Great tune.  Great arrangement. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*12-10-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Santa Claus Is Coming To Town.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*12-11-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Stranger On The Shore.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*12-12-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Topsy.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*12-13-2011.*

Song Of The Day = I Can Hear Kentucky Calling Me.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*12-14-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Sleigh Ride.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*12-15-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Somewhere Over The Rainbow.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*12-16-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Ave Maria.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*12-17-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Spanish Flea.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*12-18-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Still, Still, Still.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*12-19-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Shepherd's Pipe Carol.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*12-20-2011.*

Song Of The Day = The Nativity Paintings.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*12-21-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Sussex Carol.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*12-22-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Wexford Carol.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*12-23-2011.*

Song Of The Day = You're A Mean 1, Mr. Grinch.

-- Graham Cole & Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*12-24-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Shepherds, Shake Off Your Drowsy Sleep.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*12-25-2011.*

Song Of The Day = This Christmastide.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*12-26-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Ave Verum Corpus.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*12-27-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Good King Wenceslas.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*12-28-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Lo, How A Rose E'er Blooming.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*12-29-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Midnight Sleigh Ride.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*12-30-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Un Flambeau, Jeannette, Isabella.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*12-31-2011.*

Song Of The Day = Fanfare For Brass Ensemble.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*1-1-2012.*

Song Of The Day = Symphonic Dance No. 3 (Fiesta).

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*1-2-2012.*

Song Of The Day = Capriccio.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*1-3-2012.*

Song Of The Day = Buckle Down Winsocki.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*1-4-2012.*

Song Of The Day = Can't Help Lovin' That Man.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*1-5-2012.*

Song Of The Day = A Few Good Men.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*1-6-2012.*

Song Of The Day = 2nd Connecticut Regiment.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*1-24-2012.*

Song Of The Day = The Hot Canary.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*1-25-2012.*

Song Of The Day = Baubles, Bangles, & Beads.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*1-26-2012.*

Song Of The Day = And So It Goes.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*1-27-2012.*

Song Of The Day = Sonata From Die Bankelsangerlieder.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*1-28-2012.*

Song Of The Day = The Naughty Lady Of Shady Lane.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*1-29-2012.*

Song Of The Day = On A Hymnsong Of Philip Bliss.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## MULTIZ321

AwayWeGo said:


> Song Of The Day = On A Hymnsong Of Philip Bliss.
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​



Alan,

That piece was beautiful.  Thanks

Richard


----------



## AwayWeGo

*All Musics Are Created Equal.*




MULTIZ321 said:


> That piece was beautiful.  Thanks


Nice of you to say.  Nice also knowing that somebody's tuning in. 

Cathedral Brass played the Philip Bliss Hymnsong in church yesterday.  (I had the privilege of participating, on 3rd horn.)

Here's hoping the stylistic contrast between that number & today's daily tune is not too jarring. 

_Full Disclosure*:*_  These days I don't go to church much except for weddings & funerals & musical performances.  The weddings are dropping off.  The funerals are picking up.  The musical performances are pretty much holding steady. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*1-30-2012.*

Song Of The Day = I Only Have Eyes For You.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*1-31-2012.*

Song Of The Day = Sweet Georgia Brown.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*2-1-2012.*

Song Of The Day = Mountain Music.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*2-2-2012.*

Song Of The Day = American Overture.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*2-3-2012.*

Song Of The Day = Jooms Jones.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*2-4-2012.*

Song Of The Day = Tri-Fi Drums.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*2-5-2012.*

Song Of The Day = The Flying Saucer.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## MULTIZ321

AwayWeGo said:


> Song Of The Day = The Flying Saucer.
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​



Alan,

Thanks for a good laugh.

Richard


----------



## AwayWeGo

*2-6-2012.*

Song Of The Day = Presidential Polonaise.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*2-7-2012.*

Song Of The Day = Shoutin' Liza Trombone.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*2-8-2012.*

Song Of The Day = The Rifle Regiment.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*2-9-2012.*

Song Of The Day = Mambo Jambo.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*2-10-2012.*

Song Of The Day = Charley, My Boy.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*2-11-2012.*

Song Of The Day = Vienna Philharmonic Fanfare.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*2-12-2012.*

Song Of The Day = The Jazz Police.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*2-13-2012.*

Song Of The Day = Fanfare For The 3rd Planet.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*2-14-2012.*

Song Of The Day = Sidewinder.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*2-15-2012.*

Song Of The Day = So It Goes With Rose.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*2-16-2012.*

Song Of The Day = Trumpet Boogie.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*2-17-2012.*

Song Of The Day = Fairest Of The Fair.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*2-18-2012.*

Song Of The Day = The Sheik.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*2-19-2012.*

Song Of The Day = The Power Of Rome & The Christian Heart.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*2-20-2012.*

Song Of The Day = Zorba The Greek.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*2-21-2012.*

Song Of The Day = Acapulco 1922.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*2-22-2012.*

Song Of The Day = Sound Off.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*2-23-2012.*

Song Of The Day = Singin' The Blues.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*2-24-2012.*

Song Of The Day = Honky Tonk.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*2-25-2012.*

Song Of The Day = Indian Lady.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*2-26-2012.*

Song Of The Day = Glitter & Be Gay.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*2-27-2012.*

Song Of The Day = Russian Rag.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*2-28-2012.*

Song Of The Day = Act Your Age.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*2-29-2012.*

Song Of The Day = Talk To The Animals.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*3-1-2012.*

Song Of The Day = Radetzky March.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*3-2-2012.*

Song Of The Day = A Game Of Inches.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*3-3-2012.*

Song Of The Day = Kiji Takes A Ride.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*3-4-2012.*

Song Of The Day = Ripppin' & Runnin'.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*3-5-2012.*

Song Of The Day = Hit The Bricks.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*3-6-2012.*

Song Of The Day = The Directorate.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*3-7-2012.*

Song Of The Day = March Of The Cue Balls.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*3-13-2013.*

Song Of The Day = High, Middle, Low.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*3-14-2013.*

Song Of The Day = Sandalwood.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*3-15-2012.*

Song Of The Day = Malagueña.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*3-16-2012.*

Song Of The Day = Attack Of The Killer Tomatoes.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*3-17-2012.*

Song Of The Day = Garry Owen.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*3-18-2012.*

Song Of The Day = Star Wars.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*3-19-2012.*

Song Of The Day = Hit The Ground Running.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## easyrider

http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=L7N6slVrQeY&;vq=medium

This Japanese Swing Band has a great sound for being a bunch of kids. This showed up in my email tonight and is something that you might like A.C.


----------



## AwayWeGo

*Thanks.*




easyrider said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=L7N6slVrQeY&;vq=medium
> 
> This Japanese Swing Band has a great sound for being a bunch of kids. This showed up in my email tonight and is something that you might like A.C.


Thanks -- nice tune, nice performance, nice piece of video. 

The kids played it great. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*3-20-2012.*

Song Of The Day = L'il Darlin'.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*3-21-2012.*

March Of The Day = Glory Of The Trumpets.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*3-22-2012.*

Song Of The Day = Dance Of The Tumblers.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*3-23-2012.*

Song Of The Day = Smooth Operator.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*3-24-2012.*

Song Of The Day = Down By The Riverside.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*3-25-2012.*

Song Of The Day = Sail Along Silvery Moon.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*3-26-2012.*

Song Of The Day = If Thou Be Near.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*3-27-2012.*

Song Of The Day = Watermelon Man.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*3-28-2012.*

Song Of The Day = Hyfrydol Aspects.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*3-29-2012.*

Song Of The Day = 500 Miles.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*3-30-2012.*

Song Of The Day = Lullabye.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*3-31-2012.*

Song Of The Day = For Always.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*4-1-2012.*

Song Of The Day = Howdiz Songo ?

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*4-2-2012.*

Song Of The Day = Mission Impossible.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*4-3-2012.*

Song Of The Day = The Invincible Eagle.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*4-4-2012.*

Song Of The Day = Joy.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*4-5-2012.*

Song Of The Day = Symphonic Dances From Fiddler On The Roof.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*4-6-2012.*

Song Of The Day = Whip & Spur.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*4-7-2012.*

Song Of The Day = La Rejouissance.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*4-8-2012.*

Song Of The Day = Who Let The Dogs Out?

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*4-9-2012.*

Song Of The Day = Cool Water.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*4-10-2012.*

Song Of The Day = Trois Pièces Brèves.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*4-11-2012.*

Song Of The Day = Mission*:* Impossible.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*4-12-2012.*

Song Of The Day = Walk Don't Run.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*4-13-2012.*

Song Of The Day = The Floater.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*4-17-2012.*

Song Of The Day = Buttercup.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*4-18-2012.*

Song Of The Day = The Phat Pack.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*4-19-2012.*

Song Of The Day = Commando March.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*4-20-2012.*

Song Of The Day = Cha-Cha & Jump (from _West Side Story_).

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*4-21-2012.*

Song Of The Day = Bullets & Bayonets.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*4-22-2012.*

Song Of The Day = Gumsuckers March.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*4-23-2012.*

Song Of The Day = Symphonic Dances From _West Side Story_.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*4-24-2012.*

Song Of The Day = Scherzo (Mendelssohn, Midsummer Night's Dream). 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*4-25-2012.*

Song Of The Day = Duke Of Marlborough Fanfare.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*4-26-2012.*

Song Of The Day = _Bransle De La Torche_.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*4-27-2012.*

Song Of The Day = Ruslan & Ludmilla Overture.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*5-1-2012.*

Song Of The Day = Hymn To The Fallen.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*5-2-2012.*

Song Of The Day = Clarinet Marmalade.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*5-3-2012.*

Song Of The Day = The Brothers Go To Mother's.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*5-4-2012.*

Song Of The Day = Italian Polka.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*5-5-2012.*

Song Of The Day = Hill Song No. 2.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*5-6-2012.*

Song Of The Day = A Western Fanfare.

_Note*:*_  This piece is on the program to be performed at 7PM this evening by The Cathedral Brass in concert at Vienna Presbyterian Church, 124 Park Street NE, Vienna VA 22180.  Other selections include _Symphony No. 1 For Brass_ (Brian Balmages), _First Suite In E-flat_ (Gustav Holst), _Vienna Philharmonic Fanfare_ (Richard Strauss), & _The Stars & Stripes Forever_ (John Philip Sousa). 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*5-7-2012.*

Song Of The Day = On A Hymnsong Of Philip Bliss.

_Note*:*_  The linked recording was played by a concert band. A brass ensemble arrangement of the same piece was performed by The Cathedral Brass as a concert encore following the closing selection at last night's concert in Vienna VA. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*5-9-2012.*

Song Of The Day = Lisbon*.*

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*5-10-2012.*

Song Of The Day = Big Bad John.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*5-11-2012.*

Song Of The Day = Afrikaan Beat.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*5-12-2012.*

Song Of The Day = Whistle While You Work.

-- Graham Cole & Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*5-13-2012.*

Song Of The Day = Times Square.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*5-14-2012.*

Song Of The Day = Lonely Town.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*5-15-2012.*

Song Of The Day = Little Bitty Pretty 1.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*5-16-2012.*

Song Of The Day = Capriol Suite.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*5-17-2012.*

Song Of The Day = End Of The Line.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*5-18-2012.*

Song Of The Day = The Sweetest Sounds.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*5-19-2012.*

Song Of The Day = Danza Final (Malambo).

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*5-20-2012.*

Song Of The Day = Somewhere Out There.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*5-21-2012.*

Song Of The Day = Rhapsody In Blue.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*5-22-2012.*

Song Of The Day = Beneath The Southern Cross.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*5-23-2012.*

Song Of The Day = Flower Duet.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*5-24-2012.*

Song Of The Day = Don't You Just Know It.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*5-25-2012.*

Song Of The Day = 6 Days On The Road.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*5-30-2012.*

Song Of The Day = The New Colonial.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*5-31-2012.*

Song Of The Day = Euphoric Acid.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*6-1-2012.*

Song Of The Day = Passacaglia & Fugue.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*6-2-2012.*

Song Of The Day = 2-Part Invention In D Minor.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*6-3-2012.*

Song Of The Day = My Shepherd Will Supply My Need.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*6-4-2012.*

Song Of The Day = Race To The Bridge.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*6-9-2012.*

Song Of The Day = Blessed Art Thou.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## MULTIZ321

AwayWeGo said:


> Song Of The Day = Blessed Art Thou.
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​



Alan,

Thanks for posting this. I wasn't familiar with this version and truly enjoyed it. Very uplifting.

Best regards,

Richard


----------



## AwayWeGo

*6-10-2012.*

Song Of The Day = Bourée.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*6-11-2012.*

Song Of The Day = When You're Hot You're Hot.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*6-12-2012.*

Song Of The Day = That Sunday, That Summer.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*6-13-2012.*

Song Of The Day = Cossack Fire Dance.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*6-14-2012.*

Song Of The Day = The Circle Of Life.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*6-15-2012.*

Song Of The Day = Libertango.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*6-16-2012.*

Song Of The Day = Get Happy.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*6-17-2012.*

Song Of The Day = Gonna Let It Shine.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*6-18-2012.*

Song Of The Day = Hit The Road, Jack.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*6-19-2012.*

Song Of The Day = Maybe.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*6-20-2012.*

Song Of The Day = You're Never Fully Dressed Without A Smile.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*6-26-2012.*

Song Of The Day = Abba Dabba Honeymoon.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*6-27-2012.*

Song Of The Day = Rubber Ducky.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*6-28-2012.*

Song Of The Day = Exodus.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*6-29-2012.*

Song Of The Day = Intrada For Trumpet & Piano.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*7-7-2012.*

Song Of The Day = Mr. Sandman.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*7-8-2012.*

Song Of The Day = Moanin'.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*7-9-2012.*

Song Of The Day = Nobles Of The Mystic Shrine.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*7-10-2012.*

Song Of The Day = Jurassic Park.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*7-11-2012.*

Song Of The Day = All That Jazz.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*7-12-2012.*

Song Of The Day = Children's March (Over The Hills & Far Away.)

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*7-13-2012.*

Song Of The Day = You've Got A Friend In Me.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*7-14-2012.*

Song Of The Day = 8 Russian Folksongs.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*7-15-2012.*

Song Of The Day = Rock & Roll Part 2.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*7-16-2102.*

Song Of The Day = Jericho.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*7-17-2012.*

Song Of The Day = Bad.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*7-18-2012.*

Song Of The Day = The Sound Of Philadelphia.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*7-19-2012.*

Song Of The Day = March Of The Women Marines.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*7-24-2012.*

Song Of The Day = N.Y.C.

-- Graham Cole & Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*7-25-2012.*

Song Of The Day = Sea Of Heartbreak.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*7-26-2012.*

Song Of The Day = John Williams Symphonic Marches.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*8-6-2012.*

Song Of The Day = Down Under.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*8-7-2012.*

Song Of The Day = Jupiter*,* Bringer Of Jollity.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*8-8-2012.*

Song Of The Day = The Entertainer.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*8-9-2012.*

Song Of The Day = Canzon Septimi Toni a 8.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*8-10-2012.*

Song(s) Of The Day = Symphonic Songs For Band.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*8-11-2012.*

Song Of The Day = Promises.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*8-12-2012.*

Song Of The Day = From Maine To Oregon.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*8-13-2012.*

Song Of The Day = He Had A Long Chain On.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*8-14-2012.*

Song Of The Day = Jockey Polka.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*8-15-2012.*

Song Of The Day = Hot Rod Lincoln.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*8-16-2012.*

Song Of The Day = The Trombone King.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*8-20-2012.*

Song Of The Day = Don't Go Breaking My Heart.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*8-21-2012.*

Song Of The Day = Spiritual.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*8-22-2012.*

Song Of The Day = Little Willy.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*8-23-2012.*

Song Of The Day = High School Cadets.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*8-24-2012.*

Song Of The Day = Working At The Car Wash Blues.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*8-25-2012.*

Song Of The Day = Prestissimo Galop.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*8-26-2012.*

Song Of The Day = 36-26-36.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*8-27-2012.*

Song Of The Day = That Doo Wah Thing.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*8-28-2012.*

Song Of The Day = You Are Never Far Away From Me.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*8-29-2012.*

Song Of The Day = Skyliner.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*8-30-2012.*

Song Of The Day = Hail To The Spirit Of Liberty.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*8-31-2012.*

Song OF The Day = L'il Darlin'.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*9-5-2012.*

Song Of The Day = Polka & Fugue.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*9-6-2012.*

Song Of The Day = The Shoop Shoop Song.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*9-7-2012.*

Song Of The Day = J.A.G.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*9-8-2012.*

Song Of The Day = Amparito Roca.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*9-9-2012.*

Song Of The Day = Block M.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*9-10-2012.*

Song Of The Day = Teletubbies Animal Parade.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*9-11-2012.*

Song Of The Day = Grand Choeur Dialogue.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*9-12-1012.*

Song Of The Day = Vom Himmel Hoch.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*9-13-2012.*

Song Of The Day = March Of The Belgian Paratroopers.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*9-14-2012.*

Song Of The Day = Variations On A Korean Folk Song.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*9-15-2012.*

Song Of The Day = Perpetual Emotion.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*9-16-2012.*

Song Of The Day = Smoky Mokes.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*9-17-2012.*

Song Of The Day = The Occidental.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*9-18-2012.*

Song Of The Day = Deep River.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*9-19-2012.*

Song Of The Day = If I Were A Rich Man.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*9-20-2012.*

Song Of The Day = Gershwin Prelude No. 2.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*9-21-2012.*

Song Of The Day = Ave Verum Corpus.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*9-22-2012.*

Song Of The Day = Intermezzo (From Holst's 1st Suite In E-Flat).

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*9-23-2012.*

Song Of The Day = Veradero.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*9-24-2012.*

Song Of The Day = I'm Hip.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*Yesssss, SIR !*



AwayWeGo said:


> Song Of The Day = Walk Don't Run.


Click here to see (& hear) a 4-star general, in uniform, playing drums on this tune. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*9-25-2012.*

Song Of The Day = Boris Godunov Coronation Scene.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*9-26-2012.*

Song Of The Day = Easter Monday On The White House Lawn.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*9-27-2012.*

Song Of The Day = Out Of Africa.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*9-28-2012.*

Song Of The Day = The Little Fugue.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*9-29-2012.*

Song Of The Day = 'S Wonderful.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*10-1-2012.*

Song Of The Day = Ever Braver, Ever Stronger.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*10-2-2012.*

Song Of The Day = Sol Y Sombra.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*10-10-2012.*

Song Of The Day = Fame & Glory.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*10-11-2012.*

Song Of The Day = Men Of Ohio.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*10-16-2012.*

Song Of The Day = A Shot In The Dark.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*10-17-2012.*

Song Of The Day = Vimy Ridge.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*10-18-2012.*

Song Of The Day = Sandalwood.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*10-19-2012.*

Song Of The Day = Gandalf.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*10-20-2012.*

Song Of The Day = Just The 2 Of Us.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*10-21-2012.*

Song Of The Day = Unforgettable.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*10-22-2012.*

Song Of The Day = Konzertstuck For 4 Horns & Orchestra.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*10-23-2012.*

Song Of The Day = Villanelle.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*10-24-2012.*

Song Of The Day = Arnhem.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*10-25-2012.*

Song Of The Day = Aspen Jubilee.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*10-28-2012.*

Song Of The Day = I Can See Clearly Now.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*10-29-2012.*

Song Of The Day = Frippery No. 1.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*10-30-2012.*

Song Of The Day = 57 Channels & Nothing On.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*10-31-2012.*

Song Of The Day = Lonely Vampire.

-- Graham Cole & Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*Thanks -- Nice High-Energy Tune.*




Rose Pink said:


> Here is a YouTube "thank you" for you, Alan, and for Graham. (It has horn players.)
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Id4ea0TaeCo


We watched that video together just now.  

Fun tune. 

Thanks. 

-- Graham Cole & Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-1-2012.*

Song Of The Day = Looking For The Blues.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-2-2012.*

Song Of The Day = Get On Your Feet.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-3-2012.*

Song Of The Day = Gyp The Blood Or (Hearst, Which Is Worst?)

_Note*:*_ Featured tune starts at 1*:*41, following an earlier movement in the set.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-4-2012.*

Song Of The Day = Mannin Veen.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-5-2012.*

Song Of The Day = Cattle Call.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-6-2012.*

Song Of The Day = Accentuate The Positive.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-7-2012.*

Song Of The Day = I'll Go Home With Bonnie Jean.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-8-2012.*

Song Of The Day = Shipoopi.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-9-2012.*

Song Of The Day = Fitzwilly.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Timeshare Von

AwayWeGo said:


> Song Of The Day = Accentuate The Positive.
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​



I love me some Sam Cooke!


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-10-2012.*

Song Of The Day = Baubles, Bangles & Beads.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-11-2012.*

Song Of The Day = What's New ?

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-12-2012.*

Song Of The Day = Zita.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-13-2012.*

Song Of The Day = When I Dream.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-14-2012.*

Song Of The Day = Serenade For Oboe & Harp.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-15-2012.*

Song Of The Day = African Waltz.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-16-2012.*

Song Of The Day = Captain Blood.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-17-2012.*

Song Of The Day = Hoe Down.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## MULTIZ321

AwayWeGo said:


> Song Of The Day = Hoe Down.
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​



Alan,

Interesting that you chose this piece for today.  I just heard Hoe Down a couple of days ago on Sirius Classical Radio - my wife and I were commenting about the origin of the title.


Best regards,

Richard


----------



## AwayWeGo

*Hoedown.*




MULTIZ321 said:


> I just heard Hoe Down a couple of days ago on Sirius Classical Radio - my wife and I were commenting about the origin of the title.


Just another name for square dance, I think. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-18-2012.*

Song Of The Day = Now Thank We All Our God.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-19-2012.*

Song Of The Day = Vom Himmel Hoch.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-20-2012.*

The Italian Theme.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-21-2012.*

Spanish Dance.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-22-2012.*

Dalvatore Sally.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-23-2012.*

King Porter Stomp.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-24-2012.*

Tuba Tiger Rag.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-25-2012.*

Libertango.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-26-2012.*

The Bartered Bride.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-27-2012.*

Nimrod.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-28-2012.*

There Is No Rose.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-29-2012.*

Dance Of The Witches.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-30-2012.*

Go, Lovely Rose.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*12-3-2012.*

Clarinet Poem.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*12-4-2012.*

Endless Torture.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*12-5-2012.*

High Clouds & A Good Chance Of Wayne.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*12-6-2012.*

Fanfare & Flourishes For A Festive Occasion.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*12-7-2012.*

Transit Of Venus.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*12-8-2012.*

Christmas Time Is Here.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*12-9-2012.*

Earle Of Oxford's March.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*12-10-2012.*

Take 5.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*12-11-2012.*

Killer Tango.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*12-12-2012.*

Boogie Woogie Etude.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*12-13-2012.*

Merry Christmas, Merry Christmas.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*12-15-2012.*

Believe.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*12-16-2012.*

Shepherds' Dance.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*12-17-2012.*

Sing We Now Noel.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*12-18-2012.*

Santa Claus Is Coming To Town.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*12-19-2012.*

That's All.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*12-20-2012.*

Somewhere Out There.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*12-21-2012.*

Silver Bells.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*12-22-2012.*

3 Kings Swing.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*12-24-2012.*

Mary, Did You Know ?

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*12-26-2012.*

Troika.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*12-27-2012.*

Coventry Carol.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*12-28-2012.*

Gloucestershire Wassail.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*12-29-2012.*

Gigue.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*12-31-2012.*

Anything Goes.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*1-2-2013.*

Shake, Rattle & Roll.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*1-3-2013.*

Rhapsody In Blue.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*1-4-2012.*

The Old Piano Roll Blues.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*1-5-2013.*

Fanfare For The New Millennium.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*1-6-2013.*

Hunting Wabbits 3 (Get Off My Lawn).

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*1-7-2013.*

High Maintenance.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*1-8-2013.*

Tent Of Terror.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*1-9-2013.*

Nicolai The Magnificent.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*1-10-2013.*

Entry March Of The Boyars.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*1-11-2013.*

The January February March.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*1-12-2013.*

Sleep.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*1-15-2012.*

Cotton Candy.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*1-16-2013.*

March Intercollegiate.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*1-17-2013.*

The Washington Post.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*2-1-2013.*

Never Enough.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*2-2-2013*

Watermelon Man.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*2-3-2013.*

Sincerely.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*2-4-2013.*

Horkstow Grange.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*2-5-2013.*

Macarena.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*2-6-2013.*

The Brothers Go To Mother's.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*2-8-2013.*

The Moldau.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*2-9-2013.*

Down On The Farm.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*2-14-2013.*

Park Avenue Beat.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*2-15-2013.*

Soul Saga.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*2-16-2013.*

Come Go With Me.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*2-17-2013.*

Swingtown.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*2-18-2013.*

Roumanian Dances.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*2-19-2013.*

A Little Fugue For You & Me.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*2-20-2013.*

American Tune.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*2-21-2013.*

Allerseelen.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*2-22-2013.*

It Was A Very Good Year.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*2-24-2013.*

9 To 5.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*2-25-2013.*

Sorta Blue.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*2-26-2012.*

Session At Pete's Pad.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*2-27-2013.*

Moanin'.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*2-28-2013.*

Flying Home.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*3-1-3013.*

The Party.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*3-2-2013.*

Sky Watch.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*3-3-2013.*

U.S Field Artillery March.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*3-4-2013.*

Heaven Can Wait.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*3-5-2013.*

Blue Steel.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*3-12-2013.*

Fernando.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*3-13-2013.*

The Good, The Bad, & The Ugly.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*3-14-2013.*

March For The Funeral Of Queen Mary.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*3-15-2013.*

The Lamb's March.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*3-16-2013.*

From Eagle To Star.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*3-17-2013.*

Mambo Swing.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*3-18-2013.*

P.S. I Love You.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*3-19-2013.*

Tango For Jam Jam.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*3-20-2013.*

Rondo For Trumpet.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*3-24-2013.*

Short Overture To An Unwritten Opera.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*3-25-2013.*

Intermezzo (from 1st Suite In E-Flat For Military Band).

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*3-26-2013.*

Last Post.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## spirits

*Thanks Alan*

Thanks for reminding us to take a minute out of our busy lives to remember those who sacrificed everything for us.


----------



## AwayWeGo

*3-27-2013.*

Blues For Mother's.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*4-4-2013.*

Slow & Easy.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*4-5-2013.*

Fallout.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*4-6-2013.*

Walkin' Bass.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*4-7-2013.*

Spook !

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*4-8-2013.*

Ruslan & Ludmila Overture.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*4-9-2013.*

March Of The Women Marines.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*4-10-2013.*

A Song For You.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*4-11-2013.*

Blue Mantilla.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*4-12-2013.*

So Rare.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*4-16-2013.*

Fandango.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*4-17-2013.*

Mozart's 40th Symphony.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*4-18-2013.*

Not From Dixie.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*4-19-2013.*

Little Bitty Pretty One.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*4-20-2013.*

Brinpolka.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*4-21-2013.*

Light Cavalry Overture.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*4-22-2013.*

True Love's Kiss.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*4-23-2013.*

Happy Working Song.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*4-24-2013.*

I Know Where I'm Going.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*4-26-2013.*

Oodles Of Noodles.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*4-27-2013.*

Handful Of Keys.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*4-28-2013.*

The Bride-Elect.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*4-29-2013.*

The Golden Age Of The Xylophone.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*4-30-2013.*

William Tell Overture.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*5-1-2013.*

La Virgen De La Macarena.

_Note*:*_ Ron & Joan are grandparents of the soloist. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*5-2-2013.*

The Dance Of Fire.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*5-3-2013.*

Playing My Saxophone.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*5-4-2013*

Friction.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*5-6-2013.*

Rhumba Matumba.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*5-7-2013.*

No Name Jive.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*5-8-2013.*

Wolverton Mountain.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*5-9-2013.*

Casa Loma Stomp.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*5-10-2013.*

San Sue Strut.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*5-11-2013.*

Jumpin' Jiminy.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*5-12-2013.*

Comedians Galop.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*5-13-2013.*

Bacchanale.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*5-14-2013.*

Festive Overture.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*5-15-2013.*

Carolina Shout.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*5-16-2013.*

President Garfield's Inauguration March.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## johnstephen1

AwayWeGo said:


> Click here for the Song Of The Day.
> 
> Most days it's just 1 selection.  Today it's a medley of snappy numbers performed on the march by the Central RAF Band.
> 
> Enjoy.
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​



   Awesome Song


----------



## AwayWeGo

*5-20-2013.*

Maniacs Ball.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*5-21-2013.*

Orient Express.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*5-22-3013.*

Molly On The Shore.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*5-23-2013.*

Cow Cow Boogie.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*5-29-2013.*

Let The Bright Seraphim.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*5-30-2013.*

Song Of The Blacksmith.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*5-31-2013.*

Raunchy.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*6-1-2013.*

Parade Of The Slave Children.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*6-2-2013.*

Do I Love You Because You're Beautiful ?

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*6-3-2013.*

Only Time.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*6-4-2013.*

Selections From Les Misérables.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*6-5-2013.*

Honky Tonk.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*6-6-2013.*

Birdland.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*6-7-2013.*

A Night In Tunisia.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*6-8-2013.*

It Don't Mean A Thing If It Ain't Got That Swing.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*6-9-2013.*

Lowdown.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*6-10-2013.*

Lujon.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*6-11-2013.*

Putting On The Ritz.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*6-12-2013.*

Attack Of The Killer Tomatoes.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*6-13-2013.*

Crunchy Frog.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*6-15-2013.*

Baby Mine.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*6-16-2013.*

Dixie Lilly.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*6-17-2013.*

Hora Staccato.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*6-18-2013.*

B-Flat Blues.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*6-20-2013.*

Donna Lee.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*6-25-2013.*

This Song.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*6-26-2013.*

Gravy Waltz.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*6-27-2013.*

Salute To American Jazz.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*6-28-2013.*

Dooji Wooji.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*6-29-2013.*

There Is Nothing Like A Dame.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*6-30-2013.*

Working My Way Back To You.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*7-1-2013.*

The Quiet Corner.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*7-2-2013.*

He's So Shy.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*7-3-2013.*

Back Row Politics.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*7-10-2010.*

Donkey Serenade.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*7-11-2013.*

Looney Tunes Overture.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*7-12-2013.*

Yankee Doodle.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*7-13-2013.*

Slaughter On 10th Avenue.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*7-14-2013.*

Mambo Swing.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*7-15-2013.*

Gadfly Nocturne.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*7-16-2013.*

Mambo.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*7-17-2013.*

Señor Mouse.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*7-18-2013.*

Tombstone.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*7-19-2013.*

It's All Right With Me.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*7-20-2013.*

Moanin'.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*7-21-2013.*

Cherry Point.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*7-22-3013.*

A Fuego Lento.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*7-23-2013.*

Whirly Bird.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*7-24-2013.*

Indian Lady.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*7-25-2013.*

Duel At Diablo.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*7-29-2013.*

Stumblin' In.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*7-30-2013.*

Ain't No Sunshine.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*7-31-2013.*

Teddy The Toad.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*8-1-2013.*

Gloria.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*8-2-2013.*

Searching My Soul.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*8-7-2013.*

St. Louis Blues March.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*8-8-2013.*

Orient Express.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*8-9-2013.*

Rumble.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*8-10-2013.*

Stars On 45.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*8-11-2013.*

Ritual Blues.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*8-12-2013.*

Topsy.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*8-13-2013.*

Fooling Myself.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*8-14-2013.*

Stars On 45 Carpenters Medley.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*8-15-2013.*

Ever Braver, Ever Stronger.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*8-21-2013.*

Thine Alabaster Cities Gleam.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*8-22-2013.*

High School Cadets.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*8-23-2013.*

Bring It On Home To Me.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*8-24-2013.*

2nd Chances.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*8-25-2013.*

Heavy Artillery.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*8-26-2013.*

Moanin'. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*8-27-2013.*

I Love Onions.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*8-28-2013.*

Tico Tico.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*9-4-2013.*

Stars On 45 ABBA Medley.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*9-5-2013.*

Jericho.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*9-6-2013.*

Rose Variations.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*9-7-2013.*

Fanfare For Brass & Percussion.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*9-9-2013.*

Jurassic Park.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*9-11-2013.*

Bang A Gong.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*9-12-2013.*

Scherzo.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*9-13-2013.*

Nuages.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*9-18-2013.*

Lovely Hula Hands.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*9-19-2013.*

Have You Ever Seen The Rain ?

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*9-21-2013.*

Oriental Shuffle.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*9-22-2013.*

Moorside March.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*9-23-2013.*

Musical Snuff-Box.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*9-24-2013.*

The Phat Pack.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*9-25-2013.*

Candy Bar.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*9-26-2013.*

Under The Wire.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*9-27-2013.*

Beauty & The Beast.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*9-28-2013.*

San.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*9-29-2013.*

Basically Blues.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*9-30-2013.*

Don't Stop Believing.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*10-1-2013.*

Django's Castle.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*10-8-2013.*

If I Knew You Were Coming I'd Have Baked A Cake.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*10-9-2013.*

Heart Of Glass.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*10-10-2013.*

The Picador.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*10-11-2013.*

Firebird Berceuse & Finale.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*10-12-2013.*

Sugar Baby Love.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*10-13-2013.*

Ancient & Honorable Artillery Company.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*10-14-2013.*

Solid Men To The Front.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*10-15-2013.*

Golden Jubilee.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*10-16-2013.*

Kansas Wildcats.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*10-17-2013.*

Many A New Day.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*10-18-2013.*

A Childnood Remembered.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*10-19-2013.*

Arabesque.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*10-20-2013.*

Birth [Of Christ] (From Ite Missa Est).

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*10-21-2013.*

The Hometown Boy.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*10-22-2013.*

Libertango.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*10-23-2013.*

Beguine For Band.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*10-24-2013.*

Queen Of The Night.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*10-25-2013.*

Sawdust City Celebration.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*10-26-2013.*

My Shepherd Will Supply My Need.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*10-27-2013.*

MacArthur Park.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*10-30-2013.*

March Of The Cobblers.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*10-31-2013.*

Alleluia.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-1-2013.*

Funky Drums.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-2-2013.*

Pavanne.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-14-2013.*

The Free Lance.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-15-2013.*

Let's Get Together.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-16-2013.*

The Chicken Dance.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-17-2013.*

Yummy Yummy Yummy.

-- Graham Cole & Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-18-2013.*

Love Is Blue.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-19-2013.*

The Jazz Police.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-20-2013.*

The Lion Sleeps Tonight.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-21-2013.*

Them Basses.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-22-2013.*

Pick Up The Pieces.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-23-2013.*

Jamaican Rhumba.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-24-2013.*

Jurassic Park.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-25-2013.*

Music For A Festival.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-26-2013.*

Istanbul.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-27-2013.*

Talk To The Animals.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-28-2013.*

Back Row Politics.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-29-2013.*

Dry Bones.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-30-2013.*

Classical Gas.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*12-1-2013.*

St. Elsewhere.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*December 3, 2013.*

The Purple Pageant.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*12-4-2013.*

Smokey Mokes.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*12-5-2013.*

African Ripples.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*12-11-2013.*

Gloria.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*12-14-2013.*

Nut Rocker.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*12-15-2013.*

Apple Knocker.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*12-16-2013.*

Traditions Of Christmas.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*12-17-2013.*

Sleigh Ride.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*12-18-2013.*

Still, Still, Still.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*12-19-2013.*

There Is No Rose.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*12-20-2013.*

Gloria.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*12-21-2013.*


Noë! Noë!

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*12-22-2013.*

Candlelight Carol.


----------



## AwayWeGo

*12-23-2013.*

Shepherd's Pipe Carol.


----------



## AwayWeGo

*12-25-2013.*

For Unto Us A Child Is Born.


----------



## AwayWeGo

*12-26-2013.*

The Lonely Goatherd.


----------



## AwayWeGo

*12-27-2013.*

He Shall Feed His Flock.


----------



## AwayWeGo

*12-28-2013.*

Ave Maria.


----------



## AwayWeGo

*12-29-2013.*

O Magnum Mysterium.


----------



## AwayWeGo

*12-30-2013.*

All Bells In Paradise.


----------



## AwayWeGo

*12-31-2013.*

Silverado.


----------



## AwayWeGo

*1-1-2014.*

Il Est Bel Et Bon.


----------



## AwayWeGo

*1-2-2014.*

Chanson d'Autrefois.


----------



## AwayWeGo

*1-3-2014.*

Velvet Moon.


----------



## AwayWeGo

*1-4-2014.*

One Note Samba.


----------



## AwayWeGo

*1-5-2013.*

To Life !

-AC.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*1-6-2014.*

Pavane.


----------



## AwayWeGo

*1-7-2014.*

Danse Macabre.


----------



## AwayWeGo

*1-8-2014.*

Romanian Folk Dances.


----------



## AwayWeGo

*1-27-2014.*

Did I Make the Most of Loving You ?


----------



## AwayWeGo

*1-28-2014.*

Cuban Overture.


----------



## AwayWeGo

*1-29-2013.*

Topsy.


----------



## AwayWeGo

*1-30-2014.*

Serenata.


----------



## AwayWeGo

*1-31-2014.*

Rustle Of Spring.


----------



## AwayWeGo

*2-2-2014.*

I Saw Her Standing There.


----------



## AwayWeGo

*2-3-2014.*

Alladale.


----------



## AwayWeGo

*2-4-2014.*

The Typewriter.


----------



## AwayWeGo

*2-5-2014.*

Moorside Scherzo.


----------



## AwayWeGo

*2-6-2014.*

Walking The Dog.


----------



## AwayWeGo

*2-7-2014.*

Topsy*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*2-8-2014.*

Black Or White*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*2-9-2014.*

Domino*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*2-10-2014.*

Thad Said No*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*2-12-2014.*

Rhinestone Cowboy*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*2-13-2014.*

Saxomania*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*2-14-2014.*

Jurassic Park*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*2-15-2014.*

2 Part Invention In D Minor*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*2-16-2015.*

On Green Dolphin Street*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*2-17-2014.*

Baby Elephant Walk*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*2-18-2014.*

Gunsmoke*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*2-19-2014.*

Slippery Gentlemen*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*2-21-2014.*

Lullaby*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*2-22-2014.*

Lullaby*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*2-23-2014.*

Honolulu City Lights*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*2-24-2014.*

Dragnet*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*2-25-2014.*

The Saxophone Rag*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*2-26-2014.*

Mr. Peepers*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*2-27-2014.*

Tango For Jam Jam*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*2-28-2014.*

Bydlo*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*3-1-2014.*

The Old Castle*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*3-2-2014.*

Samuel Goldenberg & Schmuyle*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*3-3-2014.*

Children Quarreling After Play*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*3-4-2014.*

The Marketplace At Limoges*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*3-5-2014.*

Ballet Of Chicks Hatching Out Of Their Shells*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*3-17-2014.*

Look Sharp, Be Sharp*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*3-19-2014.*

Flower Duet*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*3-20-2014.*

I Only Have Eyes For You*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*3-21-2014.*

Dance Of The Rose Maidens.


----------



## AwayWeGo

*3-22-2014.*

Geographical Fugue*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*3-24-2014.*

The Sweetest Sounds*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*3-26-2014.*

Allentown*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*3-27-2014.*

Nice To Be With You*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*3-29-2014.*

Beauty & The Beast*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*3-30-2014.*

El Camino Real*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*3-31-2014.*

Fiesta*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*4-1-2014.*

A Musical Joke*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*4-3-2014.*

The Silver Quill*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*4-5-2014.*

I Only Want To Be With You*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*4-6-2014.*

Promenade*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*4-7-2014.*

Sandalwood*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*4-9-2014.*

Jungle Drums*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*4-10-2014.*

The Hounds Of Spring*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*4-11-2014.*

'S Wonderful*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*4-12-2014.*

Beatin' The Dog*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*4-13-2014.*

Thinking About Bix*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*4-14-2014.*

Dizzy Fingers*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*4-15-2014.*

Summon The Heroes*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*4-16-2014.*

Song Of The Blacksmith*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*4-18-2014.*

Glitter & Be Gay*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*4-19-2014.*

Big D*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*4-20-2014.*

Chester*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*4-21-2014.*

Salvation Is Created*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*4-22-2014.*

Pique Dame Overture*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*4-23-2014.*

The Gallant Seventh*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*5-1-2014.*

La Belle Hélène Overture*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*5-2-2014.*

We Live For Love*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*5-3-2014.*

Procession Of The Nobles*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*5-5-2014.*

Hello, Dolly*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*5-8-2014.*

Marche Miniature*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*5-9-2014.*

Fitzwilly*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*5-11-2014.*

Snowbird*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*5-25-2014.*

Ever Braver, Ever Stronger*.*



​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*5-26-2014.*

Hymn To The Fallen*.*



​


----------



## MULTIZ321

AwayWeGo said:


> Hymn To The Fallen*.*
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Alan,

Thank you for posting Hymn To The Fallen - it brought tears to my eyes.

Richard


----------



## AwayWeGo

*5-27-2014.*

Cannonball Run*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*5-28-2014.*

Crunchy Frog*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*5-29-2014.*

Captain America March*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*5-31-2014.*

Alleluia*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*6-1-2014.*

Brassman's Holiday*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*6-8-2014.*

Oh A Hymn Song By Philip Bliss*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*6-14-2014.*

America, The Beautiful*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*6-19-2014.*

76 Trombones*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*6-20-2014.*

Sabbath Prayer*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*6-21-2014.*

Comedy Tonight*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*6-22-2014.*

Midnight In Moscow*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*6-23-2014.*

You Can Call Me Al*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*6-24-2014.*

The Man With The Golden Arm*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*6-26-2014.*

Don't Look Now*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*6-27-2014.*

Get Smart*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*6-28-2014.*

When You Believe*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*6-29-2014.*

Funkytown*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*6-30-2014.*

Gringo En Mexico*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*7-2-2014.*

Cool River*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*7-4-2014.*

American Pageant*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*7-5-2014.*

National Emblem*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*7-6-2014.*

Gunsmoke*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*7-7-2014.*

Flowerdale*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*7-8-2014.*

Flag Of Stars*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*7-14-2014.*

The New Colonial*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*7-15-2014.*

Years Of Therapy*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*7-16-2014.*

Adagio From Serenade No. 10 "Gran Partita" (Mozart)*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*7-17-2014.*

Tiptoe Through The Tubas*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*7-18-2014.*

Tuba Tiger Rag*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*7-19-2014.*

The Klaxon*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*7-20-2014.*

You Didn't Have To Be So Nice*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*7-21-2014.*

I Don't Know Why You Don't Want Me*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*7-30-2014.*

Somewhere Out There*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*7-31-2014.*

Sunrise At Angel's Gate*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*8-5-2014.*

Moto Perpetuo*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*8-6-2014.*

The Circle Of Life*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*8-7-2014.*

76 Trombones*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*8-8-2014.*

How To Train Your Dragon*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*8-9-2014.*

A Childhood Remembered*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*8-10-2014.*

Magic Bird Of Fire*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*8-11-2014.*

Shake, Rattle & Roll*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*8-13-2014.  ( Tune Suggested By Graham Cole. )*

A Lifetime of Adventure*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*8-14-2014.*

Entry Of The Gladiators*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*8-15-2014.*

Theme From Schindler's List*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*8-16-2014.*

Redemption*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*8-17-2014.*

A-Roving*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*8-18-2014.*

I Have A Bonnet Trimmed With Blue*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*8-19-2014.*

O Waly Waly*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*8-20-2014.*

Dashing Away*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*8-21-2014.*

Play That Funky Music*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*8-22-2014.*

Raunchy*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*8-23-2014.*

The Earle of Essex Galiard*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*8-24-2014.*

My Boomerang Won't Come Back*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*8-25-2014.*

Capriol Suite*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*8-26-2014.*

Rhapsody In Blue*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*9-1-2014.*

So What ?


----------



## AwayWeGo

*9-2-2014.*

Tequila*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*9-3-2014.*

Wichita Lineman*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*9-4-2014.*

Can You Read My Mind ?


----------



## AwayWeGo

*9-5-2014.*

Raspberries, Strawberries*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*9-6-2014.*

Independentia*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*9-7-2014.*

Pancho & Lefty*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*9-8-2014.*

Hot Stuff*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*9-9-2014.*

Don't Stop Believing*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*9-10-2014.*

The Duke Of Kent*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*9-11-2014.*

Duke Of Earl*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*9-12-2014.*

Sir Duke*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*9-13-2014.*

The Earl Of Oxford's March*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*9-14-2014.*

Lord Melbourne*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*9-15-2014.*

Ostinato*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*9-16-2014.*

Crunchy Frog*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*9-18-2014.*

Lale Li Si*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*9-20-2014.*

Superman March*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*9-21-2014.*

Boogie Woogie*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*9-22-2014.*

Thad Said No*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*9-23-2014.*

España Cañí*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*9-24-2014.*

Sway*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*9-25-2014.*

They Don't Know*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*9-28-2014.*

Go The Distance*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*9-29-2014.*

Rumble*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*9-30-2014.*

Twilight Zone Twilight Tone*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*10-2-2014.*

Both Sides Now*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*10-3-2014.*

Tam O'Shanter Overture*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*10-4-2014.*

Silverado*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*10-5-2014.*

Whiplash*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*10-6-2014.*

Lisbon*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*10-7-2014.*

Bourée*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*10-8-2014.*

The Jazz Police*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*10-9-2014.*

Friend Like Me*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*10-14-2014.*

My Spirit Be Joyful*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*10-15-2014.*

Aragonaise*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*10-16-2014.*

Under The Wire*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*10-17-2014.*

Bette Davis Eyes*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*10-18-2014.*

San Sue Strut*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*10-19-2014.*

Act Your Age*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*10-20-2014.*

A Game Of Inches*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*10-21-2014.*

My Robin Is To The Greenwood Gone*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*10-23-2014.*

Bulgarian Bulge*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*10-24-2014.*

Lida Rose*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*10-25-2014.*

Arcturus*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*10-26-2014.*

Sausalito Summer Night*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*10-27-2014.*

Canzona Bergamasca*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*10-29-2014.*

Papa Loves Mambo*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*10-30-2014.*

Sonata No. 22*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*10-31-2014.*

Monster Mash*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-1-2014.*

Honky Tonk*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-2-2014.*

Malcolm Arnold Brass Quintet (1st movement)*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-3-2014.*

Malcolm Arnold Brass Quintet (2nd movement)*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-4-2014.*

Malcolm Arnold Brass Quintet (3rd movement)*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-5-2014.*

New York, New York*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-6-2014.*

Why Can't We Have Nice Things ?


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-7-2014.*

Topsy*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-8-2014.*

Children's Prayer*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-9-2014.*

Across The Alley From The Alamo*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-10-2014.*

Perpetual Motion*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*10-11-2014.*

Ever Braver, Ever Stronger*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-12-2014.*

Esprit de Corps*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-13-2014.*

Bird's Lament*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-14-2014.*

Bumbo*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-15-2014.*

Fairest Of The Fair*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-16-2014.*

Very Last Day*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-17-2014.*

Psalm XIX*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-18-2014.*

Be Thou My Vision*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-19-2014.*

Brass Bonanza*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-20-2014.*

Lights Out*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-21-2014.*

Patton March*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-22-2014.*

Joyeux Noel*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-23-2014.*

The Toymaker*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-24-2014.*

Buckle Down, Winsocki*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-25-2014.*

Pushin' Sand*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-26-2014*

The Chicken*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-27-2014.*

We Gather Together*.*


----------



## MULTIZ321

AwayWeGo said:


> We Gather Together*.*



Alan,

Thanks for posting this on Thanksgiving.  I loved the picture collage that accompanied the song.  

Happy Thanksgiving.


Richard


----------



## AwayWeGo

*You're Welcome.*



MULTIZ321 said:


> Thanks for posting this on Thanksgiving.  I loved the picture collage that accompanied the song.
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving.





-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-28-2014*

The Cowboys*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-29-2014.*

Sing Sing Sing*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-30-2014.*

The Logical Song*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*12-1-2014.*

When Will I Be Loved ?


----------



## AwayWeGo

*12-3-2014.*

Flowerdale*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*12-4-2014.*

Spottie*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*12-5-2014.*

He Ain't Never Been In College*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*12-6-2014.*

I Only Have Eyes For You*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*12-7-2014.*

Miracle On 34th Street*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*12-8-2014.*

None But The Brave*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*12-9-2014.*

Merry Christmas, Merry Christmas !


----------



## AwayWeGo

*12-10-2014.*

I Will Follow Him*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*12-11-2014.*

Scherzo*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*12-12-2014*

Gloria*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*12-13-2014.*

Chiquitita*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*12-14-2014.*

There Is Nothing Like A Dame*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*12-15-2014.*

Yo Tannenbaum*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*12-16-2014.*

'Twas The Night Before Christmas*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*12-17-2014.*

Ding Dong Merrily On High*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*12-18-2014.*

Christmas Is Coming*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*12-19-2014.*

Sleepers Wake*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*12-20-2014.*

Allelujah! Laudamus Te*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*12-21-2014.*

Shepherds, Shake Off Your Drowsy Sleep*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*12-22-2014.*

Allegretto (Palladio, Concerto Grosso)


----------



## AwayWeGo

*12-23-2014.*

Bless The Beasts & The Children*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*12-24-2014.*

Mele Kalikimaka*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*12-15-2014.*

Still, Still, Still*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*12-26-2014.*

Bah, HumDuck*!* Finale*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*12-27-2014.*

You're A Mean 1, Mr. Grinch*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*12-28-2014.*

Es ist ein Ros' entsprungen*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*12-29-2014.*

La Virgen De La Macarena*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*12-30-2014.*

Never Enough*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*12-31-2014.*

Concerto & Alleluia*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*1-1-2015.*

He Shall Feed His Flock Like A Shepherd*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*1-2-2015.*

Jealous*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*1-3-2015.*

La Virgen De La Macarena*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*1-4-2015.*

Penny Lane*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*1-5-2014.*

La Virgen De La Macarena*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*1-6-2015.*

Dog Trot*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*1-7-2015.*

Saxophonic Boogie*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*1-8-2015.*

Indian Lady*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*1-9-2015.*

Bourrée.


----------



## AwayWeGo

*1-10-2015.*

The Royal Welch Fusiliers*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*1-25-2015.*

Click-Clack*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*1-26-2015.*

Abblasen*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*1-27-2015.*

Honeysuckle Rose*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*1-28-2015.*

Ave Maria*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*1-29-2015.*

Handel Sonata No. 3 Allegro*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*1-30-2015.*

Power & Glory*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*1-31-2015.*

Unsquare Dance*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*2-1-2015.*

Hymn Of Acxiom*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*2-2-2015.*

The Song That Goes Like This*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*2-3-2015.*

1 Fine Day*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*2-4-2015.*

Parade Of The Charioteers*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*2-5-2015.*

Selections From Wicked*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*2-6-2015.*

Aquarius / Let The Sun Shine In*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*2-7-2015.*

Glitter & Be Gay*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*2-8-2015.*

Boris Godunov Coronation Scene*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*2-9-2015.*

Liadov Fanfare*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*2-10-2015.*

Magic Bird Of Fire*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*2-11-2015.*

Clarinet Sonata in F minor, op. 120 No. 1; III. Allegretto grazioso*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*2-12-2015.*

Penny Lane*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*2-13-2015.*

San*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*2-14-2015.*

Soda Fountain Rag*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*2-15-2015.*

8 Russian Folksongs*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*2-16-2015.*

Home Sweet Home*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*2-17-2015.*

Clarinet Marmalade*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*2-18-2015.*

Fanfare For Natural Trumpets*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*2-19-2015.*

Rondo Alla Turca*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*2-20-2015.*

Double*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*2-21-2015.*

Rustiques*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*2-22-2015.*

Jig*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*2-23-2015.*

Baby Elephant Walk*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*2-24-2015.*

Café 1930*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*2-25-2015.*

Hunting Wabbits*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*2-26-2015.*

Hunting Wabbits 2*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*2-27-2015.*

Hunting Wabbits 3*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*2-28-2015.*

Let It Go*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*3-1-2015.*

Let It Go*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*3-2-2015.*

Take 5*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*3-3-2015.*

Queen Bee*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*3-4-2015.*

4 Brothers*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*3-5-2015.*

Fanfare*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*3-6-2015.*

Nimrod*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*3-7-2015.*

Villanelle*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*3-8-2015.*

Long Chain On*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*3-9-2015.*

Xylophonia*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*3-10-2015.*

Blaze Away !


----------



## AwayWeGo

*3-11-2015.*

The 1st Circle*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*3-18-2015.*

Gate City*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*3-19-2015.*

Malaga*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*3-20-2015.*

African Waltz*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*3-21-2015.*

Birdland*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*3-22-2015.*

Rock The Boat*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*3-23-2015.*

Desperado*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*3-24-2015.*

Pickin' The Guitar*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*3-25-2015.*

Chicken Run*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*3-26-2015.*

Trumpet Concerto In D, 2nd Movement*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*3-27-2015.*

Somewhere Out There*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*3-28-2015.*

Make Our Garden Grow*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*3-29-2015.*

The Best Of All Possible Worlds*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*3-30-2015.*

Westphalia Chorale & Battle Scene*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*3-31-2015.*

Auto-da-fe, What A Day*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*4-1-2015.*

Glitter & Be Gay*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*4-6-2015.*

Fanfare pour le Carrousel Royal*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*4-7-2015.*

Lairg Muir*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*4-8-2015.*

Traditional*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*4-9-2015.*

La Peri Fanfare*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*4-10-2015.*

Birdland*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*4-11-2015.*

This Is My Father's World*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*4-12-2015.*

Serenade**


----------



## AwayWeGo

*4-13-2015.*

Spiritual*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*4-14-2015.*

Celebration*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*4-15-2015.*

Earle Of Oxford's March*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*4-16-2015.*

Jupiter*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*4-17-2015.*

Fanfare For Canterbury Cathedral*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*4-18-2015.*

Alleluia*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*4-19-2015.*

Fat Belly Blues*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*4-20-2015.*

Cake Walk*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*4-21-2015.*

Schottische*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*4-22-2015.*

Western 1-Step*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*4-23-2015.*

Wallflower Waltz*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*4-28-2015.*

Rag*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*4-29-2015.*

Serenade For Band*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*4-30-2015.*

Pie Jesu*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*5-1-2015.*

Gloria*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*5-2-2015.*

Caravan*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*5-3-2015.*

Introit*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*5-4-2015.*

Ave Maria*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*5-5-2015.*

Lully Lulla Lullay*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*5-6-2015.*

Do Not Be Afraid*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*5-7-2015.*

Nobles Of The Mystic Shrine*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*5-11-2015.*

Eres Tu*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*5-12-2015.*

Stand By Your Man*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*5-13-2015.*

Set Fire To The Rain*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*5-14-2015.*

For The Beauty Of The Earth*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*5-15-2015.*

Amos Moses*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*5-16-2015.*

You Hid What In The Sousaphone ?


----------



## AwayWeGo

*5-17-2015.*

Solving The Riddle*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*5-18-2015.*

Ain't No Sunshine*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*5-19-2015.*

Mambo Loco*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*5-20-2015.*

8½ Theme*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*5-21-2015.*

Cannonball Run*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*5-22-2015.*

American Overture*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*5-23-2015.*

Afrikaan Beat*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*5-24-2015.*

Get On The Wagon Rolling West*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*5-25-2015.*

Moonglow & Theme From Picnic*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*5-26-2015.*

Soft Summer Breeze*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*5-27-2015.*

Canadian Sunset*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*5-29-2015.*

Mold, Mold*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*5-30-2015.*

Song For A Summer Night*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*5-31-2015.*

What I Did For Love*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*6-1-2015.*

The Epiphany*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*6-2-2015.*

I Love Onions*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*6-3-2015.*

Fanfare For The Common Man*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*6-4-2015.*

Get Smart*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*6-5-2015.*

Frenesi*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*6-6-2015.*

Star Wars Cantina Band*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*6-7-2015.*

Le Nozze di Figaro - Ouverture*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*6-8-2015.*

Children's March (Over The Hills & Far Away)*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*6-9-2015.*

Kyrie*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*6-11-2015.*

Beguine For Band*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*6-12-2015.*

Australian Up-Country Tune*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*6-13-2015.*

Silverado*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*6-14-2014.*

Silverado*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*6-15-2015.*

The Boy Who Could Fly*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*6-16-2015.*

St. Louis Blues March*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*6-17-2015.*

Toccata Marziale*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*6-18-2015.*

Homeward Bound 2*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*6-19-2015.*

All Through The Night*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*6-20-2015.*

Beauty & The Beast*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*6-25-2015.*

Bundle Of Joy*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*6-26-2015.*

Something There*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*6-28-2015.*

Sleepers Wake*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*6-29-2015.*

Sandalwood*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*6-30-2015.*

Hymn To Peace*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*7-1-2015.*

Fanfare For The Uncommon Woman No. 3*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*7-6-2015.*

Athletic Festival March*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*7-7-2015.*

Simple Song*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*7-8-2015.*

Begin The Beguine*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*7-9-2015.*

Yankee Doodle*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*7-10-2015.*

Don't Be That Way*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*7-11-2015.*

*'*S Wonderful*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*7-12-2015.*

Let's Dance*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*7-13-2015.*

Oliver's Birthday*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*7-14-2015.*

Blue Steel*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*7-15-2015.*

Bombasto*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*7-16-2015.*

Independentia*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*7-17-2015.*

The American Soldier*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*7-18-2015.*

March Of The 2nd Regiment Of The Connecticut National Guard*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*7-19-2015.*

Garry Owen*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*7-20-2015.*

Mouse Hunt*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*7-21-2015.*

Harleqluin*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*7-23-2015.*

Windsprints*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*7-24-2015.*

Jurassic Park*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*7-25-2015.*

Baba Yetu*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*7-26-2015.*

Intermission Riff*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*7-27-2015.*

Portuguese Washerwoman*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*7-28-2015.*

Arcturus*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*7-29-2015.*

July*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*7-30-2015.*

Indian Lady*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*7-31-2015.*

O All Ye Works*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*8-1-2015.*

Blues For Ben*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*8-2-2015.*

Eine Kleine Jazz Music*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*8-4-2015.*

Dream Of The Return*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*8-5-2015.*

Bohemian Rhapsody*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*8-6-2015.*

I See Fire*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*8-7-2015.*

Scherzo*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*8-8-2015.*

Wind Machine*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*8-9-2015.*

Topsy*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*8-10-2015.*

Lezginka*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*8-11-2015.*

Flight Of The Foo Birds*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*8-23-2015.*

Gumbo Street*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*8-24-2015.*

Punta Del Soul*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*8-25-2015.*

Teddy The Toad*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*8-26-2015.*

Norwegian Dance No. 1*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*8-27-2015.*

African Battle*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*8-28-2015.*

Nuages*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*8-29-2015.*

Heavy Artillery*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*8-30-2015.*

Does This Chart Make Me Look Phat ?


----------



## AwayWeGo

*8-31-2015.*

Attack Of The Killer Tomatoes*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*9-1-2015.*

I'll Never Be The Same*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*9-2-2015.*

Mannix*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*9-3-2015.*

Cool Water*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*9-10-2015.*

Sea Songs*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*9-11-2015.*

Jar Of Hearts*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*9-12-2015.*

Bugler's Holiday*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*9-13-2015.*

Baubles, Bangles, & Beads*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*9-14-2015.*

The Phat Pack*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*9-15-2015.*

A Thousand Years*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*9-17-2015.*

The Screamer*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*9-18-2015.*

Rockford Files*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*9-19-2015.*

While You See A Chance.


----------



## AwayWeGo

*9-20-2015.*

She Blinded Me With Science*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*9-21-2015.*

El Macho Muchacho*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*9-22-2015.*

Z.Z.'s Blues*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*9-23-2015.*

America The Beautiful*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*9-24-2015.*

Tarantella*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*9-25-2015.*

Topsy*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*9-26-2015.*

The Rubberband Man*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*9-27-2015.*

Scotch Strathspey & Reel*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*9-28-2015.*

Root Beer Rag*.*


----------



## Talent312

In case you thought no one is listening... How about some Herb Alpert?
"A Taste of Honey" (1965). Compare to: "Chattanooga Choo-Choo" (2014).


----------



## AwayWeGo

*Herb Alpert Is Outstanding.*




Talent312 said:


> In case you thought no one is listening... How about some Herb Alpert?
> "A Taste of Honey" (1965). Compare to: "Chattanooga Choo-Choo" (2014).


Not sure (& too lazy to look it up), but I think Herb Alpert's Tijuana Brass sold as many records in their day as the Beatles.  Very popular, & with good reason. 

Also, I think Herb Alpert is just out with a new album of tunes that are not Tijuana Brass style.   

More power to him. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

*9-29-2015.*

Baker Street*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*9-30-2015.*

I See The Light*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*10-1-2015.*



Talent312 said:


> In case you thought no one is listening... How about some Herb Alpert?


The Lonely Bull*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*10-2-2015.*

The Prayer*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*10-3-2015.*

Over The Rainbow*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*10-4-2015.*

Rumble*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*10-5-2015.*

Defying Gravity*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*10-6-2015.*

Synolicks*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*10-7-2015.*

Let It Go*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*10-14-2015.*

Push On Till The Day*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*10-15-2015.*

Danzon*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*10-16-2015.*

The Gliding Girl*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*10-22-2015.*

Rather Be*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*10-23-2015.*

Ballerina*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*10-24-2015.*

Horkstow Grange*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*10-25-2015.*

Some Enchanted Evening*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*10-26-2015.*

Soul Sacrifice*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*10-27-2015.*

Tennessee Waltz*.*


----------



## Talent312

AwayWeGo said:


> Over The Rainbow*.*



I prefer Eric Clapton's version -- https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3KvtbZzx1xs
.
.
.


----------



## Talent312

AwayWeGo said:


> Some Enchanted Evening*.*



Here I have to dis the Perry Como version.
It does not compare well to the 1958 recording of South Pacific
by Emile de Becque (Giorgio Tozzi)... restrained yet emotional.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cbskoBOHyc8

I saw the revival a few years ago at the Lincoln Center in NYC.
.
.
.


----------



## AwayWeGo

*10-28-2015.*

The Purple Carnival*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*10-30-2015.*

Sentimental Journey*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*10-31-2015.*

Flat Baroque*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-1-2015.*

Accentuate The Positive*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-2-2015.*

MacArthur Park*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-4-2015.*

Maybe*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-6-2015.*

You're Never Fully Dressed Without A Smile*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-7-2015.*

Thoroughly Modern Millie*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-8-2015*

16 Tons*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-10-2015.*

Go !


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-13-2015.*

Introduction, March, & Shepherd's Dance*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-14-2015.*

Mary, Did You Know ?


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-15-2105*

Sleigh Ride*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-17-2015.*

Lullaby*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-19-2015.*

The Chicken*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-21-2015.*

Jurassic Park*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-23-2015.*

Bollydoom*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-27-2015.*

Both Sides Now*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-28-2015.*

O Magnum Mysterium*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-30-2015.*

Gaudeamus !


----------



## AwayWeGo

*12-1-2015.*

Fanfare & Flourishes For A Festive Occasion*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*12-2-2015.*

Psalm XIX*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*12-3-2015.*

Toccata*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*12-4-2015.*

Praise The Lord With Drums & Cymbals*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*12-4-2015.*

Sonata Pian' E Forte*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*12-6-2015.*

In Dulci Jubilo*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*12-7-2105.*

The Toymaker*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*12-8-2015.*

I Saw 3 Ships*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*12-9-2015.*

Mary, Did You Know ?


----------



## AwayWeGo

*12-10-2015.*

Greensleeves*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*12-11-2015.*

We 3 Kings*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*12-12-2015.*

Christmas Time Is Here*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*12-14-2014.*

O Holy Night*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*12-15-2015.*

12 Days Of Christmas*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*12-17-2015.*

Prelude & Fugue For Christmas*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*12-18-2015.*

Eloise At Christmastime Overture*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*12-19-2015.*

Miracle On 34th Street*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*12-20-2015.*

Noe! Noe!


----------



## AwayWeGo

*12-21-2015.*

Infant Holy, Infant Lowly*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*12-22-2015.*

Star Carol*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*12-23-2015.*

O Tannenbaum*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*12-24-2015.*

Shepherd's Pipe Carol*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*12-25-2015.*

A Christmas Celebration*.*


----------



## pedro47

Thanks you so much for sharing. Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year.


----------



## AwayWeGo

*12-26-2015.*

It's The Most Wonderful Time Of The Year*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*12-27-2015.*

Canzona Bergamasca*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*12-28-2015.*

Scherzo*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*12-29-2015.*

Masquerade Waltz*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*12-30-2015.*

San*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*12-31-2015.*

Waltz No. 2*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*1-1-2016.*

Snowstorm Waltz*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*1-2-2016.*

Nobody's Sweetheart*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*1-3-2016.*

Hazel's Boogie Woogie*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*1-4-2016.*

Tight Like This*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*1-5-2016.*

New Orleans Wiggle*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*1-6-2016.*

Dixie*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*1-7-2016.*

Esprit De Corps*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*1-8-2016.*

Saratoga Quickstep*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*1-9-2016.*

March Of The Leathernecks*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*1-10-2016.*

Farewell To A Slavic Woman*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*1-11-2016.*

Be Glad Then, America*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*1-12-2016.*

When Jesus Wept*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*1-13-2016.*

Chester*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*1-14-2016.*

Viktor's Tale*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*1-15-2016.*

Artistya.*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*1-16-2016.*

Ave Maria*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*1-17-2016.*

Prelude 1 in C Major BWV 846.


----------



## AwayWeGo

*1-21-2016.*

St. Louis Blues March*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*1-22-2016.*

Harry's Wondrous World*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*1-23-2016.*

The Wind & The Lion*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*1-28-2016.*

Fantasietta*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*1-29-2016.*

Alleluia*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*1-30-2016.*

Slaughter On 10th Avenue*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*1-31-2016.*

Funeral March*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*2-2-2016.*

Downton Abbey*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*2-3-2016.*

Ave Maria*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*2-4-2016.*

Zdes' khorosho*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*2-5-2015.*

Here Come The Judge*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*2-6-2016.*

Walk To The Bunkhouse*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*2-7-2016.*

Stardust*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*2-8-2016.*

Walking The Dog*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*2-9-2016.*

Jai Ho*.*


----------



## easyrider

AwayWeGo said:


> Here Come The Judge*.*



Geezy peezy, I haven't heard this since about 1972.  Thanks


----------



## AwayWeGo

*2-10-2016.*

Barton Glebe*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*2-11-2016.*

Loch Lomond*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*2-12-2016.*

Gyp The Blood (Or Hearst, Which Is Worst?)*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*2-13-2016.*

That's A Plenty*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*2-14-2016.*

Scarborough Fair*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*2-15-2016.*

Dardanella*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*2-16-2016.*

End Of The World*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*2-17-2016.*

Hard Work & Horseplay*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*2-18-2016.*

New Orleans Wiggle*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*2-19-2016.*

Missouri Loves Company*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*2-20-2016.*

MacArthur Park*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*2-21-2016.*

Pie Jesu*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*2-22-2016.*

The Bugler's Lament*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*2-23-2016.*

Folksong*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*2-24-2016.*

Chorale St. Antoni*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*2-25-2016.*

Dormi Jesu*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*2-26-2016.*

Fire Dance*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*2-27-2016.*

Circle Of Life*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*2-28-2016.*

The Curly Shuffle*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*2-29-2016.*

Imperial Fanfare*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*3-1-2016.*

Humorous Scherzo*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*3-2-2016.*

Prego Spaghetti Sauce Commercial Music*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*3-3-2016.*

Blee Blop Blues*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*3-4-2016.*

Interlude In B-Flat*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*3-5-2016.*

Summit Ridge Drive*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*3-6-2016.*

East St. Louis Toodle-Oo*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*3-7-2016.*

Dragnet*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*3-8-2016.*

Fat Belly Blues*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*3-9-2016.*

Pie Jesu*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*3-15-2016.*

Sing, Sing, Sing*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*3-16-2016.*

Give It 1*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*3-17-2016.*

Fanfare & Allegro*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*3-18-2016.*

Doin' The Voom Voom*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*3-19-2016.*

Full Tilt Trombone Octet*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*3-20-2016.*

Pie Jesu*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*3-21-2016.*

Gran Partita Adagio*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*3-22-2016.*

Harry's Wondrous World*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*3-23-2016.*

Pie Jesu*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*3-24-2016.*

Jooms Jones*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*3-25-2016.*

Somewhere Out There*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*3-26-2016.*

Salve Regina*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*3-27-2016.*

Easter Song*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*3-28-2016.*

4 Strong Winds*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*3-29-2016.*

O Nata Lux*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*3-30-2016.*

Cherry Pink & Apple Blossom White*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*3-31-2016.*

Hymn Of Acxiom*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*4-1-2016.*

Young Sherlock Holmes*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*4-2-2016.*

Minuano (Six Eight)*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*4-3-2016.*

Decoupage*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*4-4-2016.*

Gaining On You*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*4-5-2016.*

Birdland*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*4-6-2016.*

Melodie d'Amour*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*4-7-2016.*

Mardi Gras*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*4-8-2016.*

Jamaican Rhumba*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*4-9-2016.*

Hands Across The Sea*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*4-10-2016.*

a triple header *. . .* 

Spargite Flores*.*
Cara E Dolce Rimembranza*.*
Sigismondo D'India*.*

NOTE:  The 3 tunes are performed 1 after another, with minimal break.


----------



## AwayWeGo

*4-11-2016.*

Midsummer Vigil*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*4-12-2016.*

Kinkajou*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*4-13-2016.*

Australian Up-Country Tune*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*4-19-2016.*

Colonial Song*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*4-20-2016.*

Valdres*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*4-21-2016.*

A Yorkshire Overture*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*4-22-2016.*

O Magnum Mysterium*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*4-26-2016.*

Rhapsody In Blue*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*4-27-2016.*

Golden Bells*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*4-28-2016.*

Solving The Riddle*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*4-29-2016.*

Boom Shot*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*4-30-2016.*

La Virgen De La Macarena*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*5-1-2016.*

The Opener*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*5-2-2016.*

Entry Of The Gladiators*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*5-3-2016.*

The Horn Of The Fish*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*5-4-2016.*

Swing Town*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*5-5-2016.*

Fiddle Faddle*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*5-6-2016.*

Beguine For Band*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*5-7-2016.*

Kaddish*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*5-8-2016.*

Ryukuan Fantasy*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*5-9-2016.*

Lassus Trombone*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*5-10-2016.*

Lion King Soundtrack Highlights*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*5-11-2016.*

Ever Bravere, Ever Stronger*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*5-12-2016.*

Merry-Go-Round*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*5-13-2016.*

Get Lucky*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*5-14-2016.*

Stompin' At The Savoy*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*5-17-2016.*

The Wedding Of The Painted Doll*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*5-18-2016.*

Villanelle*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*5-19-2016.*

Pay Day*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*5-20-2016.*

Royal Fanfare*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*5-21-2016.*

Laudatio*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*5-22-2016.*

Van Lingle Mungo*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*5-23-2016.*

Bohemian Rhapsody*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*5-24-2016.*

Bugler's Holiday*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*5-25-2016.*

The Show Boy March*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*5-26-2016.*

El Camino Real*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*5-27-2016.*

Climb Every Mountain*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*5-28-2016.*

America The Beautiful*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*5-29-2016.*

Them Basses*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*5-30-2016.*

Evere Braver, Ever Stronger*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*5-31-2016.*

Fanfare For The New Millennium*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*6-1-2016.*

Gloria In Excelcis Deo*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*6-2-0216.*

Can You Feel The Love Tonight*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*6-3-2016.*

The Girl From Epanema*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*6-4-2016.*

Pillar Of Strength*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*6-5-2016.*

B.S.O. 2000 Fanfare*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*6-6-2016.*

Sing Sang Sung*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*6-7-2016.*

Theme From A Summer Place*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*6-8-2016.*

Topsy*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*6-9-2016.*

Topsy*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*6-10-2016.*

Soft Summer Breeze*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*6-11-2016.*

Canadian Sunset*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*6-12-2016.*

Halls Of Freedom*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*6-13-2016.*

Bamboula*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*6-14-2016.*

Misty*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*6-15-2016.*

Cozy's Mambo*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*6-16-2016.*

Remembrance*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*6-21-2016.*

Souvenir De Porto Rico*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*6-22-2016.*

Decoupage*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*6-23-2016.*

Heavy Artillery*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*6-24-2016.*

We Gather Together*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*6-25-2016.*

Spanish Dance*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*6-28-2016.*

Whiplash*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*6-29-2016.*

Independentia*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*6-30-2016.*

Kentucky Sunrise*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*7-1-2016.*

Victory*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*7-2-2016.*

The Corinthian Song*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*7-3-2016.*

Spain*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*7-4-2016.*

Cossack Fire Dance*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*7-5-2016.*

Moorside March*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*7-6-2016.*

Fitzwilly Overture*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*7-7-2016.*

3 Elegies For Clarinet & Piano*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*7-8-2016.*

Hispanic Dance*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*7-9-2016.*

Light Walk*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*7-10-2016.*

Allègre*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*7-11-2016.*

Queen Of The Night Aria*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*7-12-2016.*

Libertango*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*7-13-2016.*

Y Y Z*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*7-14-2016.*

A Yorkshire Overture*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*7-15-2016.*

New York*:* 1927*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*7-16-2016.*

Penny Lane*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*7-17-2016.*

Partita No. 1*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*7-18-2016.*

Princess Leia's Theme*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*7-19-2016.*

Well Get It*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*7-20-2016.*

My Bonny Boy*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*7-21-2016.*

Folk Songs From Somerset*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*7-22-2016.*

17 Come Sunday*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*7-25-2016.*

Take 5*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*7-26-2016.*

Where The Bee Sucks, There Lurk I*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*7-27-2016.*

Goin' To Getcha*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*7-28-2016.*

Elsa's Procession To The Cathedral*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*7-29-2016.*

Love Potion No. 9*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*7-30-2016.*

Hoe Down*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*7-31-2016.*

Shake, Rattle & Roll*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*8-1-2016.*

Moto Perpetuo*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*8-2-2016.*

Keep A-Knockin' (But You Can't Come In)*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*8-3-2016.*

Choo Choo Ch' Boogie*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*8-4-2016.*

Fanfare*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*8-5-2016.*

Static Strut*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*8-6-2016.*

Tank Town Bump*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*8-14-2016.*

King Tut*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*8-15-2016.*

Freakish*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*8-16-2016.*

Blackbottom Stomp*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*8-17-2016.*

1941*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*8-18-2016.*

Apasionado*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*8-23-2016.*

San*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*8-24-2016.*

A Step Ahead*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*8-25-2016.*

Pieces Of 8*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*8-26-2016.*

Burst Of Flame*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*8-27-2016.*

Lights Out*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*8-28-2016.*

Officer Of The Day*.*


----------



## remotethreatened

Sunday Feels 

Hotel California


----------



## AwayWeGo

remotethreatened said:


> Sunday Feels
> 
> Hotel California


----------



## AwayWeGo

*8-29-2016.*

The Billboard*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*8-30-2016.*

The New Colonial*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*8-31-2016.*

The Purple Carnival*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*9-1-2016.*

The Purple Pageant*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*9-2-2016.*

Rolling Thunder*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*9-3-2016.*

Bravura*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*9-4-2016.*

Bombasto*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*9-5-2016.*

Moorside March*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*9-6-2016.*

Army Of The Nile*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*9-7-2016.*

Unsquare Dance*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*9-8-2016.*

The Jolly Coppersmith*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*9-9-2016.*

Silverado*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*9-10-2016.*

Up A Lazy River*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*9-11-2016.*

Ever Braver, Ever Stronger*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*9-12-2016.*

Las Vegas Is Waiting*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*9-14-2016.*

Let's Dance*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*9-15-2016.*

I Love Onions*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*9-16-2016.*

Java*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*9-17-2016.*

Scherzo*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*9-21-2016.*

Havendance*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*9-22-2016.*

Arrival Platform Humlet*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*9-23-2016.*

Lazy Bones*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*9-24-2016.*

'S Wonderful*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*9-25-2016.*

Revelation*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*9-27-2016.*

American Tune*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*9-28-2016.*

Scherzo*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*9-29-2016.*

High School Cadets*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*9-30-2016.*

The Pain Of Loving You*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*10-1-2016.*

Variations On A Hymn By Louis Bourgeois*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*10-2-2016.*

St. Florian Chorale*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*10-3-2016.*

L'il Darlin'.


----------



## AwayWeGo

*10-4-2016.*

The Sea Hawk*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*10-5-2016.*

Clarinet Candy*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*10-6-2016.*

Dance Of The Spirits Of Earth*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*10-7-2016.*

Nocturne*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*10-8-2016.*

The Finger Breaker*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*10-9-2016.*

Con Maracas*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*10-10-2016.*

Toot Sweet*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*10-11-2016*

Mambo Swing*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*10-12-2016.*

Invicta*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*10-13-2016.*

Introduction & Rondo*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*10-14-2016.*

Rondo Alla Turca*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*10-15-2016.*

2nd Movement, Bach Concerto For 2 Violins (played on trumpets)*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*10-19-2016.*

Tchaikovsky violin concerto excerpt played on trumpet*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*10-20-2016.*

Sing! Sing! Sing! (With A Swing)*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*10-21-2016.*

Hobbits*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*10-22-2016.*

Song Of The Sea*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*10-23-2016.*

Champagne Bubbles*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*10-31-2016.*

Toccata For Band*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-1-2016.*

Badonviller*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-2-2016.*

The Typewriter*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-3-2016.*

Salvation Is Created*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-4-2016.*

Gallop*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-5-2016.*

Low Down Rhythm*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-7-2016.*

Time Is Tight*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-8-2016.*

Cover Of The Rolling Stone*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-9-2016.*

Glitter & Be Gay*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-10-2016.*

Graceland*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-11-2016.*

Concert Suite From The Polar Express*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-12-2016.*

Ave Maria*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-13-2016.*

Pavane*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-14-2016.*

Pie Jesu*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-15-2016.*

Clair De Lune*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*11-17-2016.*

The 8th Candle*.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

Sons Of The Brave.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Moonglow & Theme From Picnic.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Sound The Bells.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Lean, Baby.


----------



## AwayWeGo

So Rare.


----------



## AwayWeGo

The Lord Is Good To Me.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Across The Alley From The Alamo.


----------



## AwayWeGo

In My Own Little Chair.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Miles & Miles Of Texas.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Somewhere In My Memory.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Nuages.


----------



## AwayWeGo

I Only Have Eyes For You.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Bah! Humduck! Finale.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Cherry Pink & Apple Blossom White.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Carry On, My Wayward Son.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Shout.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Yo Tannenbaum.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Carol Of The Bells.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Christmas Toons.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Baltazar (A King's Journey).


----------



## AwayWeGo

Bellringers' Holiday.


----------



## AwayWeGo

A Christmas Carol.


----------



## AwayWeGo

What Sweeter Music.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Still, Still, Still.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Baby, It's Cold Outside.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Snow Miser.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Do You Hear What I Hear ?


----------



## AwayWeGo

Jingle Bells.


----------



## AwayWeGo

God Rest Ye Merry, Gentlemen.


----------



## AwayWeGo

The Chipmunk Song.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Greensleeves.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Christmastime Is Here.


----------



## AwayWeGo

The Marvelous Toy.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Feast Of Carols.


----------



## AwayWeGo

The 8th Candle.


----------



## AwayWeGo

On A Hymnsong Of Philip Bliss.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Romanian Folk Dances.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Mele Kalikimaka.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Santa Baby.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Feliz Navidad.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Jealousy.


----------



## AwayWeGo

The Chicken.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Daredevil.


----------



## AwayWeGo

La Virgen De La Macarena.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Rochut No. 15.


----------



## AwayWeGo

When Will I Be Loved ?


----------



## AwayWeGo

Topsy Part Two.


----------



## Carta

Brian McKnight......"Til I Get Over You"


----------



## AwayWeGo

Whiffenpoof Song.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Feed The Birds.


----------



## AwayWeGo

The Choise.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Pie Jesu.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Bohemian Rhapsody.


----------



## AwayWeGo

8½ Theme.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Lux Æterna.


----------



## AwayWeGo

September.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Tango For Jam-Jam.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Whiplash.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Rejouissance.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Quando, Quando, Quando.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Turkey Trot.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Sail Along Silvery Moon.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Chant Of The Wanderer.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Shine.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Queen Of The Night Aria.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Fitzwilly Overture.


----------



## AwayWeGo

A Step Ahead.


----------



## AwayWeGo

How To Steal A Million.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Kaw-Liga.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Da Doo Ron Ron.


----------



## AwayWeGo

1 Fine Day.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Play That Funky Music.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Sausalito Summer Night.


----------



## AwayWeGo

The Shifting, Whispering Sands.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Fanfare For The New Millennium.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Texas Moaner.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Batsman's Holiday.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Grande Galop Chromatique.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Fnugg.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Cornet Man.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Fantasy On Salve Regina.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Popcorn.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Be Glad Then, America.


----------



## AwayWeGo

When Jesus Wept.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Chester.


----------



## AwayWeGo

March With Trumpets.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Firebird Lullaby & Finale.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Polka & Fugue From Schwanda The Bagpiper.


----------



## AwayWeGo

I Do, I Do, I Do, I Do, I Do.


----------



## jeysa

AwayWeGo said:


> 1 Fine Day.


This was nice!


----------



## AwayWeGo

The Brisk Young Sailor.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Your Wire's Been Tapped.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Blue Suede Shoes.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Ring Ring.


----------



## AwayWeGo

I've Got My Love To Keep Me Warm.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Sit Down, You're Rocking The Boat.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Lights Out.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Officer Of The Day.


----------



## AwayWeGo

School Days.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Tarantango.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Gun Battle.


----------



## AwayWeGo

The Halls Of Ivy.


----------



## AwayWeGo

The American Soldier.


----------



## AwayWeGo

How Long Blues.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Dancing Queen.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Crazy Army.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Broadway Baby.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Yellow Dog Blues.


----------



## AwayWeGo

That's All.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Hot Water.


----------



## AwayWeGo

That's All.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Witch Doctor.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Rhythm Spasm.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Invaders From Mars.


----------



## AwayWeGo

I'm Doin' That Thing.


----------



## AwayWeGo

I've Grown Accustomed To Her Face.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Wild Party.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Kinizsi March.


----------



## AwayWeGo

The Woman In The Shoe.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Halls Of Freedom.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Nobody's Sweetheart.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Tangazo.


----------



## AwayWeGo

African Serenade.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Festive Overture.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Blackout Boogie.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Russian Easter Overture.


----------



## AwayWeGo

How About You ?


----------



## AwayWeGo

Adjustable Wrench.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Puttin' On The Ritz.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Romanian Folk Dances.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Adagietto.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Cool Water.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Hotter Than That.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Cuban Sugar Mill.


----------



## AwayWeGo

San.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Eagle Squadron.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Honor With Dignity.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Dites-Moi.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Start Off Each Day With A Song.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Der Kommissar.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Suite From In The Heights.


----------



## AwayWeGo

A Little Travelin' Music.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Bugler's Holiday.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Thank You.


----------



## AwayWeGo

We Go On.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Sit Down, You're Rocking The Boat.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Cornet Chop Suey.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Harlem Rag.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Tango.


----------



## AwayWeGo

King Of Pop.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Fairy's Kiss.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Flight.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Somewhere Out There.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Normandie.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Bretagne.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Île-de-France.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Alsace-Lorraine.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Provence.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Russian Rag.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Pie Jesu.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Thingumybob.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Nimrod.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Ever Braver, Ever Stronger.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Go The Distance.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Schindler's List.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Beauty & The Beast.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Le Régiment de Sambre et Meuse.


----------



## AwayWeGo

The Trombone King.


----------



## AwayWeGo

The Lost Chord.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Mu-Cha-Cha.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Sells Floto Triumphal March.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Grandpa's Spells.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Ain't Misbehavin'.


----------



## AwayWeGo

A Whole New World.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Hot Mama.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Ida! Sweet As Apple Cider.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Frenesi.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Fantasticks Overture.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Ready For The Call.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Friction.


----------



## AwayWeGo

The Viking.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Love Look Away.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Lazy Bones.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Variety Stomp.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Meditation.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Under The Boardwalk.


----------



## AwayWeGo

National Emblem.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Live & Let Die.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Wolverine Blues.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Ruslan & Ludmilla Overture.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Spanish Flea.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Maybe.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Symphonic Soul.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Searchin' My Soul.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Click-Clack.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Paint It Black.


----------



## AwayWeGo

How The Time Flies.


----------



## AwayWeGo

*Sonata à 6.*
*



*


----------



## AwayWeGo

Dust In The Wind.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Gigue.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Topsy II.


----------



## AwayWeGo

The Earle Of Oxford's March.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Canzona Bergamasca.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Padouane.


----------



## AwayWeGo

*España Cañí.*
*



*


----------



## AwayWeGo

American Patrol.


----------



## fer829

Ah, Canadian Brass--one of my favorites. I got to hear them live, probably in the 70's during their early days when they developed the routine of the tuba setting the world record for speed of playing the Flight of the Bumblebee.
Thanks for sharing!
Gene
PS: I also played horn until graduating from college in the mid 60's.


----------



## AwayWeGo

fer829 said:


> Ah, Canadian Brass--one of my favorites. I got to hear them live, probably in the 70's during their early days when they developed the routine of the tuba setting the world record for speed of playing the Flight of the Bumblebee.
> Thanks for sharing!
> Gene
> PS: I also played horn until graduating from college in the mid 60's.


I graduated from college in the mid-1960s.  Pretty much quit playing horn after graduation.  Then the draft board started breathing down my neck.  I dusted off the horn, brushed up on my technique, went to see the army recruiter, & auditioned for a spot in the 75th Army Band (Ft. Belvoir VA). At the time, they had 1 horn player (a short-timer whose enlistment was nearly over) & 3 horn vacancies.  They didn't need me to be any good. They just needed me to be semi-adequate.  I passed the audition, enlisted on 12-1-1965, completed basic training in January 1966, & got joined the band in February 1966.  The rest (getting transferred to an army band in Alaska, completing my enlistment, coming home, joining the Washington Redskins band for 1 year, then playing in a variety of local community bands & ensembles) is history. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

Shortnin' Bread.


----------



## AwayWeGo

March Of The Women Marines.


----------



## AwayWeGo

You've Got A Friend In Me.


----------



## AwayWeGo

*The Major Of Saint-Lô.




*


----------



## AwayWeGo

*La Belle Hélène Overture.*
*



*


----------



## AwayWeGo

If I Didn't Have You.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Mountbatten March.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Let It Go.


----------



## Talent312

I'm interrupting  to suggest one that a search did not show up on your list:
Telstar by The Tornados (1962) - antecedent to the Star Trek Theme.


----------



## Ivy

AwayWeGo said:


> American Patrol.



For me..this brings so many good memories!


----------



## AwayWeGo

The Little Fugue.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Talent312 said:


> I'm interrupting  to suggest one that a search did not show up on your list:
> Telstar by The Tornados (1962) - antecedent to the Star Trek Theme.


Skipped it for Song Of The Day because I used it as an entry in another discussion topic . . . 

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index....tellite-was-so-important.175039/#post-1327643 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

Sleepwalker.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Stompin' At The Savoy.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Smoky Makes.


----------



## AwayWeGo

St. Louis Blues March.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Blues In The Night March.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Riverboat Shuffle.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Dance With Me, Henry.


----------



## AwayWeGo

African Symphony.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Easter Song.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Slow, Hot Wind.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Boogie Woogie.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Sol Y Sombra.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Give It Up Or Turn It Loose.


----------



## AwayWeGo

An American Pageant.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Overture To Orlando Furioso.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Moment.


----------



## AwayWeGo

O Bien Aimée.


----------



## AwayWeGo

El Albania.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Washington Grays.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Musical Snuffbox.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Night Train.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Meadowlands.


----------



## AwayWeGo

I Didn't Know What Time It Was.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Fantasy Overture.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Firebird Berceuse & Finale.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Skyliner.


----------



## AwayWeGo

MacArthur Park.


----------



## AwayWeGo

*Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme.*
*



*


----------



## AwayWeGo

Berceuse From Dolly Suite.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Adagio In B-Flat.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Thumper.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Tournament Galop.


----------



## AwayWeGo

James Bond 007 Movie Medley.


----------



## AwayWeGo

*España.*
*



*


----------



## AwayWeGo

Danza Final.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Outdoor Overture.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Flowerdale.


----------



## AwayWeGo

*Lezghinka.*
*



*


----------



## AwayWeGo

In The Still Of The Night.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Filthy McNasty.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Song For A Summer Night.


----------



## AwayWeGo

The Man With The Golden Arm.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Frenesi.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Return Of The Zombie.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Dance Espresso.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Tzena Tzena Tzena.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Never Enough.


----------



## AwayWeGo

I'm Gonna Sit Right Down & Write Myself A Letter.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Butterfly.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Peter Gunn Suite.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Tequila.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Galop.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Spiraling Light.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Circle Of Life.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Bad Bad Leroy Brown.


----------



## AwayWeGo

The Lion's Roar.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Mad Lad.


----------



## AwayWeGo

The Footlifter.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Sound Off !


----------



## AwayWeGo

Primrose Lane.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Howdiz Songo ?


----------



## 1st Class

Listening to "Primrose Lane" brought back some happy memories for me growing up in the 70s.  I found this link to a TV show, The Smith Family, that I remember watching because I liked that catchy tune, forgotten until now!  The show starred Henry Fonda and a young Ronny Howard, after The Andy Griffith Show but before Happy Days.

BTW, thanks for posting these tunes.  I've found some new old favorites searching this thread and I enjoy checking each day to see what great "new" music you've found!  New to me, anyway.


----------



## AwayWeGo

1st Class said:


> BTW, thanks for posting these tunes.  I've found some new old favorites searching this thread and I enjoy checking each day to see what great "new" music you've found!  New to me, anyway.


Thanks for your nice response. 

Good to know this little exercise has a modest following.  

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

Michael (Row The Boat Ashore).


----------



## AwayWeGo

Sway.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Danse Macabre.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Unsquare Dance.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Deserted Ballroom.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Let It Go.


----------



## AwayWeGo

*L'homme armé*
*



*


----------



## AwayWeGo

Palladio.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Pie Jesu.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Gloria.


----------



## Talent312

Congrats on reaching 100 pages!
====================
However, I prefer Laura Branigan's version.
Does it help to know that it was originally in Italian?





.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Talent312 said:


> I prefer Laura Branigan's version.


May she rest in peace.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

Gondoliers Overture.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Sanctus.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Benedictus.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Fanfare For Trombones, Organ, & Percussion.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Lacrimosa.


----------



## AwayWeGo

October.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Prelude & Fugue In D Minor.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Better Call Saul.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Birdland.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Hey Baba Re-Bop.


----------



## AwayWeGo

The Great Escape.


----------



## AwayWeGo

The Sorcerer Overture.


----------



## AwayWeGo

*1432 Franklin Pike Circle Hero.*
*



*


----------



## AwayWeGo

Funkytown.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Mold, Mold.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Sussex Mummers Christmas Carol.


----------



## AwayWeGo

It Was Almost Like A Song.


----------



## AwayWeGo

A Somerset Rhapsody.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Walkin' Bass.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Mr. Lucky.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Dulcinea.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Gallop.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Tea For 2 Cha Cha.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Satin Doll.


----------



## AwayWeGo

The Untouchables.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Banned In Boston.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Black Coffee.


----------



## AwayWeGo

A Shot In The Dark.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Black & Tan Fantasie.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Now Thank We All Our God.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Cafe Espresso.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Flute Route.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Midnight Sun.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Night Train.


----------



## AwayWeGo

No Moon At All.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Song Of The Blacksmith.


----------



## AwayWeGo

He Shall Feed His Flock.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Infant Holy, Infant Lowly.


----------



## AwayWeGo

The Little Drummer Boy.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Laudem Jerusalem Dominum.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Have Yourself A Merry Little Christmas.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Bydlo.


----------



## AwayWeGo

*Noël X.*
*



*


----------



## AwayWeGo

Cappuccino.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Mele Kalikimaka.


----------



## AwayWeGo

1st Snowfall Of The Winter (plus Let It Snow).


----------



## AwayWeGo

God Rest Ye Merry Trombones.


----------



## AwayWeGo

O Holy Night.


----------



## AwayWeGo

*Veni Immanuel.*
*



*


----------



## AwayWeGo

Still, Still, Still.


----------



## AwayWeGo

A Solitary Wish.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Greensleeves.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Greensleeves.


----------



## AwayWeGo

The Marvelous Toy.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Gloria.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Merry Christmas.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Blue Christmas.


----------



## AwayWeGo

*Alegria, Alegria, Alegria.*
*



*


----------



## AwayWeGo

Jingle Bells.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Sheep May Safely Graze.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Sleepers Wake.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Joshua Fit The Battle Of Jericho.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Harlem Nocturne.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Robbin's Nest.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Yingle Bells.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Cast Your Fate To The Wind.


----------



## AwayWeGo

This Could Be The Start Of Something Big.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Morning Dance.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Death Or Glory.


----------



## AwayWeGo

*Skokiaan.*
*



*


----------



## AwayWeGo

Let It Go.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Mambo No. 5.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Eye Of The Tiger.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Let It Be.


----------



## AwayWeGo

*O Salutaris Hostia.*
*



*


----------



## AwayWeGo

Flower Duet.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Be Glad Then, America.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Yorktown Centennial.


----------



## AwayWeGo

An Odd March.


----------



## AwayWeGo

The Chase.


----------



## AwayWeGo

I Wish You Love.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Bouree.


----------



## AwayWeGo

2nd Regiment Connecticut National Guard.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Ave Maria.


----------



## AwayWeGo

There Will Be Rest.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Misty.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Hunting Wabbits.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Trumpets & Crumpets.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Chicago Style.


----------



## AwayWeGo

I Can't Get Started.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Block M.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Orange Colored Sky.


----------



## AwayWeGo

*Li'l Darlin'*
*



*


----------



## AwayWeGo

Palladio.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Thunder & Lightning Polka.


----------



## AwayWeGo

*Symphonic Dance No. 2, The Maskers.*


----------



## AwayWeGo

Roll Em.


----------



## AwayWeGo

The Thin Red Line.


----------



## AwayWeGo

An American Elegy.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Wolverine Blues. 

https://archive.org/details/Wolverine


----------



## AwayWeGo

The Song Is You.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Beauty & The Beast.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Fugue BWV 577.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Panama. 
https://archive.org/details/78_pana...lbert-nicholas-zutty-singleton-w_gbia0023030b


----------



## AwayWeGo

Blue Skies.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Sunrise, Sunset.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Boogie Down.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Perfidia.


----------



## AwayWeGo

The Eagle Screams.


----------



## AwayWeGo

3 Russian Songs.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Fiesta In Brass. 

https://archive.org/details/78_fies...mble-roy-eldridge-harry-lim-litt_gbia0009694b


----------



## AwayWeGo

Go The Distance.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Chega De Saudade.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Oblivion.


----------



## AwayWeGo

The Unusual & The Unknown.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Under The Veil.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Bourée.


----------



## AwayWeGo

The Jack Tar.


----------



## AwayWeGo

A Step Ahead.


----------



## AwayWeGo

An American Elegy. 





After the song, stay with the video for great commentary by the composer about the piece (plus performance tips).


----------



## AwayWeGo

Brass Brothers.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Mambo Loco.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Scottish Dance No. 2 (Vivace).


----------



## AwayWeGo

Woman.


----------



## AwayWeGo

The Salvation Army March.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Adagio.


----------



## AwayWeGo

O Rest In The Lord.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Ballade: Notre Père des Chasseurs.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Alleluia.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Don't Dream It's Over.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Variations On A Tyrolean Theme.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Sing, Sing, Sing !


----------



## AwayWeGo

I Don't Know How To Love Him.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Take On Me.


----------



## AwayWeGo

You Should Be Dancing.


----------



## AwayWeGo

El Camino Real.


----------



## AwayWeGo

The Rifle Regiment.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Moto Perpetuo.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Tanguito.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Hunting Wabbits.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Gonna Fly Now.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Bunessan.


----------



## AwayWeGo

I Can See Clearly Now.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Come As You Are.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Bagatelle.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Farewell To Red Castle.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Give It 1.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Doxy.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Alleluia.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Take On Me.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Decoupage.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Prego Spaghetti Sauce Commercial Soundtrack Music.


----------



## AwayWeGo

San.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Colonel Bogey.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Fanfare For Fenway.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Navy Seals Theme.


----------



## AwayWeGo

God Only Knows.


----------



## AwayWeGo

A Little Fugue For You & Me.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Show Me.


----------



## AwayWeGo

The Jetsons.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Minor Riff.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Peter & The Wolf.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Hic Est Filius Dei.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Pick Up The Pieces.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Magic Bird Of Fire.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Ave Maria.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Song For Tuba.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Leave It To Beaver.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Thine Alabaster Cities Gleam.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Saxophobia.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Look Sharp, Be Sharp.


----------



## AwayWeGo

The Donkey Serenade.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Peter Gunn Soundtrack Suite.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Whatever Stan Want.


----------



## AwayWeGo

African Serenade.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Turtle Talk.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Forrest Gump.


----------



## AwayWeGo

5 Easy Pieces.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Alleluia.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Hunting Wabbits II.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Them Basses.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Talkin' New York.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Lux Aeterna.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Stratosphere.


----------



## AwayWeGo

A Game Of Inches.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Little Rock Getaway.


----------



## AwayWeGo

March From 1941.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Horkstow Grange.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Hoe-Down.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Absoludicrouis.


----------



## AwayWeGo

The Sheik Of Araby.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Silverado.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Piccolo Boogie.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Down Yonder.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Cable Car.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Just In Time.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Little Willy.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Elvira.


----------



## AwayWeGo

State Fair Overture.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Magnificent 7.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Colas Breugnon Overture.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Vaquero.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Il Est Bel Et Bon.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Pavanne.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Gate City.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Early Bird.


----------



## AwayWeGo

The Toy Trumpet.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Rolling Thunder.


----------



## AwayWeGo

The Sound Of Philadelphia.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Summertime, Summertime.


----------



## AwayWeGo

You've Lost That Loving Feeling.


----------



## AwayWeGo

An Outdoor Overture.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Fanfare For The Common Man.


----------



## AwayWeGo

The Incredibles.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Jurassic Park Soundtrack Highlights.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Sail Along, Silvery Moon.


----------



## pedro47

Thanks


----------



## AwayWeGo

The Sinfonians.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Flag Of Stars.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Danse de la Chevre.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Always On My Mind.


----------



## AwayWeGo

On A Hymnsong Of Philip Bliss.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Scherzo.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Adagio (Albinoni).


----------



## AwayWeGo

For The Longest Time.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Connecticut Halftime.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Mr. Anthony's Boogie.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Divertimento For 2 Clarinets & Piano.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Mammy's Boogie.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Sweet Dreams (Are Made Of This).


----------



## AwayWeGo

Libertango.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Taksim Dream.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Soundtrack Suite From 3 Billboards Outside Ebbing, Missouri.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Walking Bass.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Whiter Shade Of Pale.


----------



## AwayWeGo

We Are The Champions.


----------



## AwayWeGo

4 Short Pieces.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Barcarolle.


----------



## AwayWeGo

The Horn Of The Fish.


----------



## AwayWeGo

The Music Goes Round & Around.


----------



## AwayWeGo

War Dance For Wooden Indians.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Paolo e Virginia.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Square Dance For 8 Egyptian Mummies.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Don't Dream It's Over.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Heavy Artillery.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Palladio.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Concert Piece.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Magic Flea.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Nuages.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Maynard & Waynard.


----------



## AwayWeGo

That Sunday, That Summer.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Old Arrival.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Sugar Town.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Don't Dream It's Over.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Both Sides Now.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Cool Water.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Margaritaville.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Boogie On Reggae Woman.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Take Me Home, Country Roads.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Africa.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Les Miserables Medley.


----------



## AwayWeGo

ABBA Disco Medley.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Hungry Man.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Spain.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Heart.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Tam O'Shanter.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Rose Variations.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Slaughter On 10th Avenue.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Crippled Tango.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Frolic.


----------



## AwayWeGo

I Only Have Eyes For You.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Let The Lower Lights Be Burning.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Can You Read My Mind ?


----------



## AwayWeGo

Caprice.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Play That Country Tuba, Cowboy.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Maybe This Time.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Kansas City Stomps.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Amos Moses.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Lento Assai.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Take On Me.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Magnificent 7.


----------



## AwayWeGo

San.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Sarasota March.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Danza Fantastica.


----------



## AwayWeGo

In Minuet Style.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Cissy Strut.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Shoop Shoop Song.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Gran Partita Adagio.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Bulgarian Bulge.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Peter Gunn.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Soul Saga.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Lullabye.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Still Haven't Found What I'm Looking For.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Topsy.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Topsy.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Ponderoso.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Slow, Hot Wind.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Ghost Riders In The Sky.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Imperial Edward March.


----------



## AwayWeGo

My Boomerang Won't Come Back.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Valse Sentimentale.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Mars, Bringer Of War.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Blee Blop Blues.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Ben Hur Overture.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Obsession.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Similau.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Dance Of The Knights.


----------



## AwayWeGo

It Is Well With My Soul.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Good Morning, Mr. Zip-Zip-Zip.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Mars & Venus.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Beneath The Southern Cross.


----------



## AwayWeGo

By The Light Of The Polar Star.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Incredibles 2 Incredits 2.


----------



## AwayWeGo

La Bilirrubina.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Music For A Festival.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Saint Julian.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Bass Pandemonium.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Gitarzan.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Leave The Dishes In The Sink, Ma.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Sir Duke.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Mouse Hunt Soundtrack Suite.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Guadalcanal March.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Beneath The Southern Cross.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Unforgettable.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Fantaisie Brilliante.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Sandalwood.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Boyd Meets Stravinsky.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Tonsilectomy.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Sweet Happy Life.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Eternal Father, Strong To Save.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Doodletown Fifers.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Soul Sacrifice.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Superman.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Science Fiction.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Capriol Suite.


----------



## AwayWeGo

All Around My Hat.


----------



## AwayWeGo

The Binding.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Jive Talking.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Sidewalks Of Cuba.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Holiday.


----------



## AwayWeGo

I Don't Know Why You Don't Want Me.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Have You Met Miss Jones ?


----------



## AwayWeGo

Does This Chart Make Me Look Phat ?


----------



## AwayWeGo

Little Boyd Blew His Top.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Fallout !


----------



## AwayWeGo

A Powdered Wig.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Backrow Politics.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Pocket Change.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Far East Blues.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Charleston Alley.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Hispanic Dance (With A Blue Touch).


----------



## AwayWeGo

The Man With The Golden Arm.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Dalvatore Sally.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Choo Choo Ch'Boogie.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Hawaiian War Chant.


----------



## AwayWeGo

The Little Bell.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Fiesta En Purchena.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Scandinavian Shuffle.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Swing Lightly.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Because They're Young.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Celebration.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Sussex Mummers' Christmas Carol.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Cuban Jingle Bells.


----------



## AwayWeGo

MacArthur Park.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Roses de Noel.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Partita 3.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Puttin' On The Ritz.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Christ Is Born.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Es Ist Ein Ros Entsprungen.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Sussex Mummers Christmas Carol.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Star Carol.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Duo Seraphim.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Shepherd's Pipe Carol.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Great Things.


----------



## AwayWeGo

The Night Before Christmas.


----------



## AwayWeGo

1960 What ?


----------



## AwayWeGo

Love Potion No. 9.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Media Tuna.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Gigue.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Intrada For Trumpet & Piano.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Topsy.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Finnegan's Wake.


----------



## AwayWeGo

The Footlifter.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Christmas Where You Are.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Tiny Toon Adventures.


----------



## AwayWeGo

La Goualante de Pauvre Jean.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Ding Dong The Witch Is Dead.


----------



## AwayWeGo

The Wizard Of Oz.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Memory.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Dream Of You.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Sousiana.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Calliope Blues.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Hoe Down.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Silverado.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Time Is Tight.


----------



## AwayWeGo

California Dreamin'.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Synolicks.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Conquest.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Root Beer Rag.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Race To The Bridge.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Far & Away.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Party Rockers.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Sentimentale.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Attack Of The Killer Tomatoes.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Fledermaus Overture.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Canadian Sunset.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Duo Seraphim.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Go Non Stop.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Flat Baroque.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Trumpet Sonota No. 1 In F Major.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Champagne & Quail.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Howdiz Songo ?


----------



## AwayWeGo

Gravy Waltz.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Royal Blue.


----------



## AwayWeGo

The Last Battle.


----------



## AwayWeGo

I've Got A Lovely Bunch Of Coconuts.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Luke & Leia.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Lonestar Fanfare.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Presto Barbaro.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Fanfare.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Whodunnit ?


----------



## AwayWeGo

Elvira.


----------



## AwayWeGo

The Jazz Police.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Be Still, My Soul.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Lawyers In Love.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Session At Pete's Pad.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Wild Weekend.


----------



## AwayWeGo

I Got Plenty O Nuttin.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Busted.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Soulful Strut.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Ragtime.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Stand By Me.


----------



## AwayWeGo

N.Y.P.D. Blue Theme.


----------



## AwayWeGo

My Sweet Lord.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Silverado.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Short'nin' Bread.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Penny Lane.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Yackety Sax.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Finger Breaker.


----------



## AwayWeGo

It's Not Polite To Point.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Jubilee Stomp.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Tango For Jam-Jam.


----------



## AwayWeGo

I Want To Know What Love Is.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Axel F.


----------



## AwayWeGo

The Cry Of The Wild Goose.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Ever Braver, Ever Stronger.


----------



## AwayWeGo

American Elegy -- Piano Solo, Plus Composer's Remarks & Performance Tips.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Dry Bones.


----------



## AwayWeGo

A Game Of Inches.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Magnetic Rag.


----------



## AwayWeGo

The Munsters.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Sid's Bounce.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Duo Bones.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Oops Upside Your Head.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Handful Of Keys.


----------



## AwayWeGo

More.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Frenesi.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Rag Mop.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Winter.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Light Cavalry Overture.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Black Jack.


----------



## MULTIZ321

AwayWeGo said:


> Black Jack.


Thanks Alan for chosing The Black Jack March for today's musical choice.  For those interested in learning more about General John J. Pershing see.
https://www.britannica.com/biography/John-J-Pershing.
A sad note in his personal history was he lost his wife and 3 daughters in a house fire in 1915 at the Presidio of San Francisco while he was away on assignment. Only his young son survived, He qas deeply affected by that tragedy. Another chapter of his personal history is that after World War I, both the Democratic Party and the Republican Party wanted him to run for President in 1920. Here is an interesting description of that time:

General Pershing's Run for President Was a Sure Thing—Until His Troops Spoke Up | HISTORY

https://www.history.com/news/john-j-pershing-presidential-campaign-world-war-i.

Richard


----------



## AwayWeGo

Kongo Kate.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Adagio (Gran Partita).


----------



## AwayWeGo

Scarborough Fair.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Quirky.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Ruslan & Ludmila.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Harry Potter Medley.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Bullitt.


----------



## AwayWeGo

The Book Thief.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Manhattan Spiritual.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Circus Polka.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Under The Wire.


----------



## AwayWeGo

2nd Suite In F For Military Band.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Count Bubba's Revenge.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Live & Let Die.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Just A Closer Walk With Thee.


----------



## AwayWeGo

'S Wonderful.


----------



## AwayWeGo

The Bumblebee.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Honky Tonk.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Dynaflow.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Fanfare.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Swing Swing Swing.


----------



## AwayWeGo

San.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Tiger Rag.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Go The Distance.


----------



## AwayWeGo

The Lord Bless You & Keep You.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Chanson d'Amour.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Too Fat Polka.


----------



## AwayWeGo

1-Note Samba.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Mad About Me.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Malagueña.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Stranger On The Shore.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Passacaglia & Fugue.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Prego Spaghetti Sauce Commercial Music.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Uptown Funk.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Play That Funky Music.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Funkytown.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Van Lingle Mungo.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Kaiserin Sissi Marsch.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Captain America March.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Music For A Festival.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Springtime Polka.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Pinball Wizard.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Blues For Trombones.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Spook.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Meglio Stasera.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Big Noise From Winnetka.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Blue Skirt Waltz.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Hopping Mad.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Baroque & Blue.


----------



## AwayWeGo

New Orleans Wiggle.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Bombay Bossa Nova.


----------



## AwayWeGo

The Earle Of Oxford's Marche.


----------



## AwayWeGo

A Game Of Inches.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Star Wars.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Be Glad Then, America.


----------



## AwayWeGo

La Virgen De La Macarena.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Flag Of Stars.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Zipper Tango.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Major Dad Suite.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Symphonic Highlights From Frozen.


----------



## AwayWeGo

It Had Better Be Tonight.


----------



## AwayWeGo

12th Street Rag.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Busted.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Gallimaufry.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Grand Russian Fantasia.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Moto Perpetuo.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Bransle.


----------



## AwayWeGo

The Incredibles Suite.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Knightsbridge March.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Paris.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Fireshaker.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Mannin Veen.


----------



## fotoiksk

Thanks, Alan. I love the Carpenters and think the world lost a great voice when Karen died.

Like that song from Annie Get Your Gun. It's fun.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Henry VIII.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Clarinet Polka.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Tijuana Taxi.


----------



## AwayWeGo

New Amsterdam.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Ave Maria.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Boy Meets Horn.


----------



## AwayWeGo

You Only Live Twice.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Diga Diga.


----------



## AwayWeGo

When You're Hot, You're Hot.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Triste.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Love Potion No. 9.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Cuban Love Song.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Indian Lady.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Hill Song No. 2.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Boris Godunov Coronation Scene.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Count Bubba's Revenge.


----------



## AwayWeGo

The Immovable Do.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Sandalwood.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Au Privave.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Timbre.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Dance On The Rocks.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Peacemaker March.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Dumpy.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Last Date.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Sausalito Summernight.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Under The Wire.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Pieces Of 8.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Jump.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Peter Gunn.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Cripple Creek.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Fanfare For The Frontier.


----------



## AwayWeGo

King Kong.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Oblivion.


----------



## AwayWeGo

The Swan.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Let It Go.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Flint Hill Special.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Palladio.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Sol Y Sombra.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Africa.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Different Drum.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Go The Distance.


----------



## AwayWeGo

The New Colonial March.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Magic Bird Of Fire.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Dancing Queen.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Flower Duet.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Rosanna.


----------



## AwayWeGo

March Of The Steel Men.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Pie Jesu.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Baby Shark Dance.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Baby Shark Dance.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Y.M.C.A.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Comes Love.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Lux Aeterna.


----------



## AwayWeGo

My Girl.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Foggy Mountain Breakdown.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Mad About Me.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Flowerdale.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Disney Medley.


----------



## AwayWeGo

How Deep Is Your Love ?


----------



## AwayWeGo

Baker Street.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Ave Maria.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Whiter Shade Of Pale.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Natural Woman.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Downton Abbey Suite.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Libertango.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Afrikaan Beat.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Molly On The Shore.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Swing Nicely.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Zorba The Greek.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Tango For Jam-Jam.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Gole Gandom.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Ave Maria.


----------



## AwayWeGo

It Is Well With My Soul.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Foundation.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Part Of Your World.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Ave Maria.


----------



## AwayWeGo

The Days Of Wine & Roses.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Deserted Ballroom.


----------



## AwayWeGo

All Creatures Of Our God & King.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Wedding Day At Troldhaugen.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Danzon No. 2.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Nimrod.


----------



## AwayWeGo

September.


----------



## AwayWeGo

The Sorcerer's Apprentice.


----------



## AwayWeGo

The Sheik.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Eye Of The Tiger.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Tico Tico.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Basse Dance.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Back To The Future.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Thrift Shop.


----------



## AwayWeGo

God's Theme.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Hawaiian War Chant.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Kraken.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Take On Me.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Mr. Jums.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Frozen Medley.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Somewhere Out There.


----------



## AwayWeGo

The Blues March.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Wallace & Gromit Theme.


----------



## AwayWeGo

When You Wish Upon A Star.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Geographical Fugue.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Uptown Funk.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Flowerdale.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Benedictus.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Bless The Beasts & The Children.


----------



## AwayWeGo

The Prayer.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Baby Elephant Walk.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Der Kommissar.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Rock With You.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Esprit de Corps.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Queensbury.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Morning Dance.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Topsy II


----------



## AwayWeGo

Frosty The Snowman.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Es ist ein Ros entsprungen.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Come Along.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Carol Of The Bells.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Silent Night.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Shepherd's Pipe Carol.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Candlelight Carol.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Christmas Canon.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Messiah Overture.


----------



## AwayWeGo

O Thou That Tellest Good Tidings To Zion.


----------



## AwayWeGo

For Unto Us A Child Is Born.


----------



## AwayWeGo

And The Glory Of The Lord.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Glory To God In The Highest.


----------



## AwayWeGo

He Shall Feed His Flock.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Hallelujah Chorus.


----------



## AwayWeGo

The Toymaker.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Carol Of The Cowbells.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Joy To The World.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Bethlehem Down.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Deo Gracias.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Christmas Eve.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Little Drummer Boy.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Last Night.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Somewhere In My Memory.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Go !


----------



## AwayWeGo

Attack Of The Killer Tomatoes.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Dimanche Martin.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Baby, It's Cold Outside.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Young Sherlock Holmes End Credits.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Kobold.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Fire Dance.


----------



## RX8

I played trombone back in grade/middle school so this brought back some memories.

I had a choice between guitar and trombone to play and chose trombone figuring it would attract the girls. Boy was I wrong.


----------



## AwayWeGo

RX8 said:


> I had a choice between guitar and trombone to play and chose trombone figuring it would attract the girls. Boy was I wrong.


These days, trombone-playing girls attract the guys.

Times have changed. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

RX8 said:


> I played trombone back in grade/middle school so this brought back some memories.


I used to play trombone *. . .* 

* . . .* but I let that slide. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo

Luminosity.


----------



## AwayWeGo

The Invisible Army.


----------



## AwayWeGo

The Virginians.


----------



## AwayWeGo

The Hut-Sut Song.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Eres Tu.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Get Closer.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Shoop Shoop Song.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Mairzy Doats.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Silly Love Songs.


----------



## AwayWeGo

The Red Shield.


----------



## AwayWeGo

That's The Story.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Morning Has Broken.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Jubilee Stomp.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Passacaglia & Fugue.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Fantasy Overture For Clarinet Choir.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Goodbye Yellow Brick Road.


----------



## AwayWeGo

La Banda Nascente.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Fuego!


----------



## AwayWeGo

Ave Maria.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Tango For Jam Jam.


----------



## AwayWeGo

My Sharona.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Ashokan Farewell.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Serenade.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Spiritual.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Celebration.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Indian Lady.


----------



## AwayWeGo

High School Cadets.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Hammersmith Riff.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Clarinet Concerto No. 2.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Xango.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Queensbury.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Tank !


----------



## AwayWeGo

Killer Tango.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Fogo da Mulata.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Montreal Citadel.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Ben-Hur.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Laideronnette: Imperatrice des Pagodes.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Balkanya.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Cool Water.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Danse Macabre.


----------



## AwayWeGo

Maybe I'm Amazed.


----------

